#ubuntu-sugarteam 2010-07-05
<kandarpk> dfarning: Hi
<dfarning> kandarpk, good morning.
<kandarpk> dfarning: Good morning
<kandarpk> how are you ?
<dfarning> kandarpk, is it still storming today?
<kandarpk> dfarning: yeah.( search for monsoon, and you will get to know )
<dfarning> kandarpk, I am good.  You guys did a great job with the activities so I got to spend the day planning for packaging ubuntu 10.10.
<kandarpk> dfarning: our team is working well.
<dfarning> kandarpk, yes.  And earning the respect of everyone else in the community.
<kandarpk> dfarning: is the 78-4 version of read activity the latest one ?
<kandarpk> dfarning: thats something good to know early morning :)
<dfarning> kandarpk, It looks like version 86 is available at http://activities.sugarlabs.org/en-US/sugar/addon/4028.
<kandarpk> dfarning: ok.
<kandarpk> dfarning: lfaraone was not sure about it, so let him know when he is back.
<dfarning> kandarpk, ok.
<dipankar> hello all
<dipankar> :)
<neeraj> hi all :)
<kandarpk> dipankar: Hi
<kandarpk> dipankar, neeraj : Good morning
<dfarning> kandarpk, hmmm it looks like version 87 is available at http://git.sugarlabs.org/projects/read/repos/mainline .
<dfarning> neeraj, dipankar good morning.
<kandarpk> dfarning: ok, thats good.
<dfarning> neeraj, missed you yesterday.  It sounds like the rains interpreted your Internet.  I have that problem in winter with snow.
<dipankar> dfarning, kandarpk, hunting for the latest source codes of the activities? ;)
<kandarpk> dfarning: I've to package read activity today
<kandarpk> dfarning: approach should be similar to the one in the guide ?
<neeraj> dfarning, yes the network here is quit unreliable :(
<neeraj> kandarpk, good morning :)
<dfarning> kandarpk, I am not sure since now you only have an upstream git repo rather then a tarball.   I think it is similar.
<kandarpk> hmmm
<dfarning> dipankar, yes every one has a couple of activites to package for debian today.
<kandarpk> dfarning: do you understand the procedure of pushing the build ?
<dipankar> dfarning, want a little advice, 'where to start looking for the source codes'? Is there any particular site or sugarlabs.org has the source codes?
<dfarning> kandarpk, not yet, I looked at http://wiki.debian.org/Alioth/Git but I don't understand how tagging works.
<kandarpk> dfarning: Ok.
<dfarning> dipankar, I start at http://download.sugarlabs.org/sources/ and look for a tarball.  Then I go to ASLO, the download portal, at http://activities.sugarlabs.org/en-US/sugar/ .  ASLO should have a like to the upstream development page.
<kandarpk> dfarning: how is the package that we push separated from the mainstream one ?
<dfarning> kandarpk, since you are pushing these packages into alioth for the first time they will become mainline.
<kandarpk> dfarning: but a maintainer has to upload them to the mainstream after reviewing them, isn't it ?
<dipankar> kandarpk, dfarning : Our packages will go under collab-maint right?
<dfarning> kandarpk, I am not sure of the exact process but I believe that after the review is complete, the maintainer sends and email request to the build queue.... which tells the build system to build from your git repo
<dfarning> dipankar, yes.
<kandarpk> dfarning: ok, that cleared some doubts.
<kandarpk> *kandarpk will be back, have to go immidiately.
<dipankar> dfarning, you around?
<dfarning> dipankar, yes.
<dipankar> dfarning, why my name has (??) with it? :P here : http://wiki.debian.org/Sugar/tasks
<ankur> hello dfarning , dipankar ,
<ankur> i tooo was going to file a ITP
<dipankar> ankur, hi
<dipankar> ankur, nice :)
<dipankar> ankur, I suppose you are well verse with git repositories. If not I suggest you going through logs.
<dfarning> dipankar, I think the email thread titled 'Next set of tasks' give the assignments.  I thinks there was confusion about if you had already packaged some of  them yesterday:)
<dfarning> ankur, hello
<ankur> dfarning:  i think that confusion was resolved.
<ankur> i will forward you the mail.
<dfarning> ankur thank you.
<dipankar> dfarning, I have got that e-mail. ankur will be sending you right now.
<ankur> dfarning:  i already see your name in that email.Anyways i will again forward it.
<dfarning> ankur I think I have it, dipankar I think lfaraone made the table before manu made the final decisions.  thus the ???
<dipankar> dfarning, that explains. :)
<kandarpk> hi all.
<kandarpk> did I miss anything ?
<dipankar> kandarpk, nah! just clearing confusion over tasks. :P
<kandarpk> dipankar: ok.
<ankur> dfarning: i dont know why but python-hulahop - 1:0.6.0-1~ppa3+maverick1 build failed on ppa. i tried upoading it again, twice it failed .Same happened with activities package as well.what  are the possible reason that build might fail.I just reuploaded the packages i downloaded.
 * dfarning thinks dipankar now understand the ??? :)
<dfarning> dipankar, was just asking how to do ^^ in a PM
 * dipankar gets what dfarning is trying to tell
<dfarning> ankur, I am not sure. When you get your activites uploaded and reviewed we will tackle the 10.10 packages again.
<ankur> dfarning:  okay .
<kandarpk> dipankar: but I did not get anything
<dipankar> kandarpk, it was just a task confusion on a website :P
<dfarning> ankur, we will no longer be using the packages in the PPA for our work on 10.10.  Instead we will be basing our 10.10 packages on the current work you are doing in debian.
<kandarpk> dfarning: where can I find sugar-connect-activity ?
<dfarning> kandarpk, yikes, connect has been left unattended for a long time..... it is at http://wiki.laptop.org/go/Connect
<kandarpk> dfarning: how do you manage to search these distributed packages !!
<dfarning> kandarpk, years of practice:)  Everything should be on ASLO, but some older activities have been neglected and never migrated from their original olpc development pages.
<dipankar> dfarning, ALSO? :(
<kandarpk> activities.sugarlabs.org
<dfarning> dipankar, activities.sugarlabs.org it is supposed to be the primary portal for activities.
<ankur> dfarning: http://git.sugarlabs.org/projects/jigsaw-puzzle-branch is right page?
<ankur> i am supposed to work with jigsaw puzzle
<ankur> dfarning: what is the best way to file ITP , it is through terminal or via a manual mail?
<dfarning> ankur yes and you will want to point at the Public clone url for your packaging.
<ankur> dfarning: and that would be?
<ankur> i mean
<ankur> i can see source tree
<dfarning> ankur via the terminal using the guidelines linked to in luke's gettingStarted guild
<ankur> there, is that the public clone url?
<dfarning> ankur  git://git.sugarlabs.org/jigsaw-puzzle-branch/mainline.git
<dfarning> ankur if you click on the repositories tab and then mainline you can see the public clone url.
<ankur> dfarning: :) , thanks
<dfarning> ankur YW
<kandarpk> dfarning: - to get an overview -
<kandarpk> we need to download/clone these packages
<kandarpk> 2) generate debian using the initial_dibeanisation
<kandarpk> 3) push into debian repo
<kandarpk> dfarning: are the steps ok ?
<dfarning> ankur your work packaging the 10.10 packages in the PPA were not in vain.  The idea was for us to all notice how incredibally confusing it was to keep track of what was happen in some were working on debian, someone 10.04, and some on 10.10.  It will help you 'internalize' why we use git branches to keep track of everything.
<dfarning> s/in some/when some/
<dfarning> ankur git can be confusing at first... but not as confusing as keeping track of everything by hand.
<ankur> dfarning: Well , then i get that the negatives far outweigh the positives we get. :)
<ankur> dfarning:  i wanted to know that i was working on packaging in ubuntu , or should i switch to debian?
<ankur> dfarning: one more question , what is a master branch ?
 * dipankar back
<ankur> kandarpk: you can create a debian folder using dh_make as well.
<ankur> kandarpk: plz confirm the way of working of that as well as i am not very much sure my self .
<kandarpk> ankur: waiting for dfarning's reply
<kandarpk> but does dh_make make use of control.in ?
<ankur> you will have to modify it
<ankur> just try that
<ankur> once
<dfarning> ankur master is just a name given to the primary development branch.   others tend to back off to do their work. when they are satisifies they push their changed back to master.
<kandarpk> ankur: yes, you can say master is the primary branch
<dipankar> kandarpk, AFAIR, dh_make is used to create the debian folder
<dfarning> kandarpk, sorry i wsa away from my computer for a minute.
<dfarning> kandarpk, those are the correct steps.
<ankur> dipankar:  i cant remember under what package was dh_make
<dfarning> ankur today we are focusing on packaging for debain using the guidelines at http://wiki.debian.org/Sugar/GettingStartedGuide
<dipankar> dh_make is a command to *'make' the debian folder in the source tree*
<dipankar> ankur, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide/Complete#Packaging%20from%20Scratch
<dipankar> ankur, find dh_make here. But we don't have to use it here I guess
 * dipankar is searching for the assigned activities
<dfarning> ankur dh_make creates the simplest possible skeleton.... when using gitbased method for sugar packages we will want to use http://people.ubuntu.com/~lfaraone/sugar/initial_debianization.tar.gz
<dfarning> dipankar, there is a table at http://wiki.debian.org/Sugar/tasks
<dipankar> dfarning, I am looking for the source codes of the logviewer-activity and the flipsticks-activity.
<dipankar> :)
<dfarning> ahh
<kandarpk> dfarning: is the initial_debianisation a bit specific to sugar packages ?
<dfarning> kandarpk, it is completely specific to sugar packages and jonas' prefered style.
<kandarpk> dfarning: :)
<kandarpk> lfaraone told me yesterday
<dipankar> dfarning, on above link <http://people.ubuntu.com/~lfaraone/sugar/initial_debianization.tar.gz> Luke has already made a template kind of thing?
<kandarpk> dipankar: yes
<dfarning> dipankar, yes it has the contents of debian set up in a consistent manner for working with sugar packages.
<dipankar> kandarpk, dfarning : thanks :)
<dipankar> ankur, you there?
<dfarning> dipankar, when working with large numbers of packages with a large team across several distros and releases.... consistency is critical.
<dipankar> dfarning, I agree
<ankur> dipankar:  yes
<ankur> was reading tuts and going thru irc logs
<kandarpk> dfarning: I'll be leaving now
<kandarpk> good night
<dfarning> kandarpk, good night will you be available later today?
<kandarpk> dfarning: will ask my doubts when you get up
<kandarpk> yes
<kandarpk> when you get up, I'll be there
<kandarpk> :)
<dfarning> kandarpk,  great see you then:)
<dfarning> time for me to go to bed see you all soon
<dipankar> dfarning, good night :)
<dfarning> kandarpk, good morning.
<kandarpk> dfarning: good morning
<kandarpk> dfarning: you are up quite early today.
<dfarning> yes, I was looking forward to hearing about how your day went.
<kandarpk> dfarning: was quite busy today
<kandarpk> some personal work
<kandarpk> dfarning: but will spend next 5-6 hrs here
<dfarning> kandarpk,  nice
<kandarpk> dfarning: do we get a confirmatory mail after submitting ssh at alioth ?
<dfarning> kandarpk, I don't remember getting one.... but that was several months ago for me.
<kandarpk> dfarning: I too haven't received one
<kandarpk> dfarning: I just cloned the read activity from :
<kandarpk> http://git.sugarlabs.org/projects/read/repos/mainline
<kandarpk> it has a news file
<kandarpk> which contains list of fixes, and the last fix number is 78
<kandarpk> http://pastebin.org/383661
<dfarning> kandarpk, yes I see that, according to the commit log sysamindu has made created versions 86, and 87
<kandarpk> dfarning: does that mean I can start working on it ?
<kandarpk> *using it
<kandarpk> dfarning: it has version 78
<kandarpk> just checked activity,info file
<dfarning> kandarpk,  I think so, I would refer to is as version 87 to match the tags and commit log entry -- commit logs are ususally more up to date than news files.  It looks like several of the version bumps were automatically caused by the translation system.
<dfarning> kandarpk, translators use a system called pootle.sugarlabs.org to translate sugar.  those translations are then commited to the git repo.
<dfarning> kandarpk, with regard to 'what to trust' developers are required to make commit log entries when ever they do a commit.... so commit logs are very accurate.  Packagers are required to make debian/changelog entries whenevery they upload a change.
<dfarning> kandarpk, all other documentation is optional so it can be out of data.
<kandarpk> dfarning: after cloning the package, commit logs aren't visible
<kandarpk> *logs made by others
<kandarpk> secondly, the package did not have a debian folder
<kandarpk> thirdly, the activity.info file seems to be outdated, as it says its version is 78
<kandarpk> dfarning: know how can I make sure that I am working on the latest (87) version ?
<dfarning> kandarpk, try the command git log to view the logs.
<kandarpk> tried that
<kandarpk> dfarning: it did not have any logs till now
<dfarning> what was the result
<kandarpk> dfarning: after git add and git commit
<kandarpk> I only see the log ( when commiting ) I created
<kandarpk> dfarning: running git log before git commit resulted in
<kandarpk> fatal: bad default revision 'HEAD'
<dfarning> kandarpk, ahh did you run git init and the clone read?
<kandarpk> dfarning: I didn't run clone read
<dfarning> the commands to clone a repo are
<dfarning> git clone git://git.sugarlabs.org/read/mainline.git read
<dfarning> cd read
<dfarning> git log
<dfarning> the last two are not part of the clone command they just verify that you did it correctly
<kandarpk> Ok.
<kandarpk> dfarning: it does have logs now :)
<kandarpk> dfarning: do I need to run git fetch or git pull
<kandarpk> ?
<dfarning> kandarpk, clone runs both init and pull in one step.
<kandarpk> Ok.
<dfarning> Manusheel, good morning.
<kandarpk> dfarning: how can I know the dependencies of read ?
<kandarpk> there is no install file
<kandarpk> dfarning: will we assume the control file will be correct and list all dependencies ?
<dfarning> kandarpk, yes that is what I would do... but it might take a couple of iterations of trial and error to get the dependancies correct.
<kandarpk> dfarning: yes, wanted to ask this thing
<kandarpk> can I test the package before pushing ?
<dfarning> kandarpk, yes, you will all ways want to do that first.  You can build the package locally and install in locally to test before pushing.
<kandarpk> dfarning: install it from setup.py ?
<kandarpk> *using
<dfarning> kandarpk, no. running set.py will just test the source code.  You want to test your packaging by creating the package, building it via the instractions at http://honk.sigxcpu.org/projects/git-buildpackage/manual-html/gbp.building.html , and finally installing your newly built package.
<kandarpk> Ok.
<kandarpk> dfarning: modifying debian files right now.
<kandarpk> testing will follow soon
<Manusheel> dfarning: Good morning.
<dfarning> Manusheel, how are you?
<Manusheel> dfarning: Very well, thank you. Have been trying to see how we can get e-toys as an activity in USR.
<Manusheel> dfarning: Luke had a very valid point yesterday.
<dfarning> Manusheel, Sorry, I missed that conversation.
<Manusheel> dfarning: He recommended that we should definitely include the activities that define or illustrate the pedagogical aspect of Sugar.
<Manusheel> dfarning: We are missing on some key activities in the list -
<Manusheel> a. e-toys
<Manusheel> b. Record
<Manusheel> c. Write
<Manusheel> d. Paint
<Manusheel> e. Spreadsheet
<Manusheel> f. Physics
<Manusheel> g. Arithmetic
<dfarning> Manusheel, yes.  The problem is that they don't work well enough to include.  The soas team recently went through this discussion.
<Manusheel> dfarning: Did they arrive at an action plan and a timeline?
<Manusheel> dfarning: I am trying to sync up our plans with Maverick release and Debian.
<dfarning> Manusheel, I agree that they _should_ be included.  The problem is that several of the activities listed above don't work.
<dfarning> Manusheel, The most important decision they came to was that even though activities have strong advocates.  They would leave them out until they met minimum quality standards.
<Manusheel> dfarning: Can there be an incentive for the activity authors of Write, Record and E-toys to get their activities meet the minimum quality standards?
<kandarpk> dfarning: git-buildpackage requires pristine-tar branch.
<dfarning> kandarpk, At this point we will have to talk to lfaraone or jonas how to proced.
<kandarpk> dfarning: what should be USCAN-ized URL TO UPSTREAM in watch file ?
<kandarpk> uscan returned:
<kandarpk> Read-Activity: remote site does not even have current version
<dfarning> kandarpk, Now you are past my package knowledge. I have worked through the Gettingstarted guide, but I don't know how to deal with situations that are not covered in the guide.
<kandarpk> dfarning: Ok, we should wait for lfaraone or Dipankar then
<kandarpk> thanks for your support
<dipankar> hello to all
<kandarpk> dipankar: Hi, we were waiting for you
<dipankar> kandarpk, hi
<dfarning> kandarpk, sorry I can't be more help:(  Your packaging knowledge allready exceeds mine :)  I can only help because I have seen the error message before and have a general idea of what is causing the problem:(
<dipankar> dfarning, kandarpk , how is work coming along?
<dfarning> dipankar, welcome.
<dipankar> dfarning, I am having trouble in locating the source of the activities :(
<dfarning> dipankar, good.  kandarpk just worked though read and has a long list of questions for Luke.
<kandarpk> dfarning: don't worry, we'll work it out today itself
<kandarpk> dipankar: same here
<kandarpk> *the source to be added in watch file though
<Manusheel> kandarpk, dipankar: the source of activities are generally available at http://git.sugarlabs.org
<dipankar> kandarpk, whats the issue?
<dfarning> kandarpk, dipankar yes, it seems that upstream developers have stopped making tarballs so we will have to go directly to the git reop on git.sl.org.
<kandarpk> Manusheel sir, it is required to be in some specific format
<kandarpk> as returned by uscan
<Manusheel> kandarpk: Yes, sure.
<kandarpk> dipankar: first, what should I add in watch file ?
<kandarpk> in the guide it had :
<kandarpk> http://download.sugarlabs.org/sources/honey/Colors/Colors!-(.*).tar.bz2
<dipankar> kandarpk, I never used 'watch'-file before.
<dipankar> :(
<dipankar> Sorry
<kandarpk> dipankar: second, dfarning told that the build can be tested before pushing using git buildpackage
<dipankar> kandarpk, yeah
<kandarpk> which requires pristine-tar
<kandarpk> branch
<dipankar> kandarpk, are you trying to say pristine-tar in buildpackage?
<kandarpk> dipankar: don't know much about it
<Manusheel> neeraj: Good evening. Let us complete the packaging of activities soon. Dipankar and Kandarp are here too.
<neeraj> Manusheel sir, sure
<neeraj> hi dipankar, kandarpk sir
<kandarpk> dipankar: putting error generated on pastebin
<dipankar> kandarpk, try running 'git-buildpackage' in the local git repository
<dipankar> ohk.
<dipankar> hi neeraj , good to see you.
<kandarpk> http://pastebin.org/383693
 * dipankar looking at above link
<kandarpk> neeraj, Hi
<dipankar> kandarpk, Sir, Try running 'git-buildpackage' instead of 'git buildpackage'
<neeraj> kandarpk, you are packing which package?
<kandarpk> dipankar: same error
<neeraj> *packaging
<kandarpk> neeraj: read activity
<dipankar> kandarpk, is the source tar ball in the directory?
<kandarpk> dipankar: I cloned using git
<kandarpk> do not have the source tar
<dipankar> dfarning, The s-flipsticks-a is controlled by alsroot. http://git.sugarlabs.org/projects/flipsticks
<dipankar> kandarpk, did you run the '--pristine-tar origin' like command before?
<dfarning> dipankar, yes alsroot is the maintainer
<dipankar> kandarpk, afaik Luke told me to do that before proceeding to push the package
<kandarpk> I am not pushing right nw
<dipankar> *afaik -> afair
<dipankar> kandarpk, I mean, before forwarding the changes. --pristine-tar is related to source tar. I have to go through the logs
<kandarpk> dipankar: you mean I need to run 'git-buildpackage --pristine-tar origin' ?
<dipankar> kandarpk, nope. :)
<dipankar> kandarpk, just a sec. let me check the logs properly.
 * dipankar is checking irc-logs.
<dipankar> kandarpk, found the log : http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2010/07/01/%23ubuntu-sugarteam.html
<dipankar> kandarpk, please reach to time 15:22 on the log
<dipankar> kandarpk, Luke explained the use of --pristine-tar there.
<dipankar> neeraj, I suggest you too take a look at it. :)
<kandarpk> dipankar: you carry on, I'll get back to you
<neeraj> dipankar, just going through today's irc log
<dipankar> dfarning, So, I can download from that site.
<dipankar> *guys I am having a power-cut. Can remain online for one hour more. Sorry.
<dipankar> neeraj, :)
<neeraj> dipankar, can u help in getting started with logviewer or memorize activity
<dipankar> neeraj, you got the making a remote repository for the activity @ alitoh.debian.org?
<dfarning> dipankar, since the getting startedguide only talks about starting from tarball I am at a lose.
<dipankar> dfarning, me too.
<neeraj> I think I have not done that(remote repository)..
<dipankar> neeraj, follow the steps of 'Creating a git repository' here: http://wiki.debian.org/Alioth/Git
<dipankar> neeraj, its very simple :). If you have any problem, you can tell us.
<dipankar> hi ankur_k
<ankur_k> hi dipankar
<Manusheel> ankur_k: Good evening Ankur. Let us complete the packaging of activities soon. Dipankar, Neeraj and Kandarp are here too.
<ankur_k> Manusheel sir , good evening.
<ankur_k> good evening to everybody else
<ankur_k> as well
<Manusheel> ankur_k: Great.
<dipankar> ankur_k, what part are you on? I am still to find the source files :(
<neeraj> dipankar, we will use creating repository for collab -maint project?
<ankur_k> dipankar,  pardon me?
<ankur_k> if you are asking about source files, i created a git clone rep on my system
<ankur_k> and was changing it's log,control file and other thins
<ankur_k> *things
<neeraj> dipankar, I am inside collab-mint.. Now I should use ./setup-repository <project> 'description'
<neeraj> for creating git repository
<dipankar> neeraj, yes
<neeraj> ok.. got it..
<dipankar> neeraj, for next step see this irclog : http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2010/07/01/%23ubuntu-sugarteam.html
<dipankar> neeraj, ^^ at time 15:55
<dipankar> dfarning, how do I get the source of the activity from : http://git.sugarlabs.org/projects/flipsticks/repos/mainline. Should I use the command: wget -P <url>'
<dipankar> ?
<neeraj> dipankar, I went through this log before but couldn't retain much :(
<ankurk> dipankar,  you can use third method pf luke's guide
<ankurk> git clone
<neeraj> i guess it will be helpful if I try these things side by side on an activity
<ankurk> s/pf/of
<neeraj> Ok I am confused,, We have to use apt-get source to download a package and create a git repository for it by importing dsc and original tarball file OR
<neeraj> we have to download the package from somewhere else(using wget -P and othr things) and create /initialize a debian folder inside it using dh_make
<neeraj> only if debian is not present in that..
<neeraj> Also, after creating the package, we have to upload it on git/collab-mint repository
<dipankar> neeraj, if Debian folder is not present download this template from http://people.ubuntu.com/~lfaraone/sugar/initial_debianization.tar.gz
<neeraj> dipankar, yeah I used it for color15
<dipankar> neeraj, The difference is we don't have to make any package here. We just have to push the changes to the alioth git repository
<neeraj__> sorry got dc..
<dipankar> <dipankar> neeraj, The difference is we don't have to make any package here. We just have to push the changes to the alioth git repository
<neeraj__> yeah I got that msg
<dipankar> There is a slight difference b/w ppa and git repo
<neeraj__> Ok..
<dipankar> for ppa we uploaded the packages after making them on our computer
<dipankar> but git is a repository where the files' changes can be tracked unlike the ppa
<neeraj__> dipankar, Ok
<dipankar> dfarning, ?
<dipankar> guys, I have to go somewhere urgently.
<dipankar> I will join you in an hour.
<Manusheel> It seems we are stuck up at certain questions on packaging activities. Can we prepare a list of questions that we need to ask Luke?
<kandarpk> Manusheel sir, the problem is being faced as the guide is using .tar file, while we are using git clone to get the package
<Manusheel> neeraj, ankurk, kandarpk: Let us try to get to a certain level of understanding on these tasks. Let everyone come on the same page.
<Manusheel> kandarpk: Yes, let us send an e-mail to Luke on this question.
<Manusheel> kandarpk: In the meantime, let us complete the network management tasks.
<kandarpk> Manusheel sir: the 3G issue ?
<Manusheel> kandarpk: That is still pending.
<dfarning> kandarpk, tomeu is current in #sugar.
<Manusheel> kandarpk: I would like you to develop a document on understanding packaging via git as you get time.
<Manusheel> kandarpk: Let us ask these questions to tomeu.
<neeraj> Manusheel sir, till then me and ankurk  are trying to figure this on our own by searching and doing some experiments
<kandarpk> Manusheel sir: I am not vry certain on packaging via git
<Manusheel> neeraj, ankurk: Absolutely. That would be great.
<kandarpk> Manusheel sir: will try.
<dfarning> kandarpk, yes, I think tomeu played a key role in the network stack so he can determine why the icon appears even if the hardware is not installed.
<kandarpk> Ok.
<Manusheel> kandarpk: Ok. This is one area where we need to very comfortable - packaging via git. Let us try to develop a clear understanding on this core area through experiments and asking specific questions to Luke.
<Manusheel> kandarpk: Yes, right now, let us complete that issue with Tomeu.
<Manusheel> neeraj, ankurk: How are we trying to do the experiments?
<neeraj> sir we are trying different methods on wget which are explained on irc logs
<ankurk> dfarning,  can i use git public clone url to download source code and then delete the .git directory?
<ankurk> Manusheel sir, knolwdge sharing and cross training :)
<Manusheel> neeraj: Ok, sure.
<dfarning> ankurk, I don't know. it would be worth trying.
<Manusheel> ankurk: Sure.
<kandarpk> Manusheel sir: it is a bit unreasonable to expect help on the 3G issue
<kandarpk> as I am not having any such issue
<kandarpk> and wont be able to share any log files to fix it
<ankurk> kandarpk,can i help you how to reproduce issue?
<kandarpk> ankurk: are you facing it ?
<ankurk> it is not an issue, Manusheel sir correct me if i am wrong
<ankurk> no it is not about facing, go to my settings , click on modem config.It is for 3g
<ankurk> that should be not there i suppose.
<kandarpk> Ok.
<kandarpk> got your point
<ankurk> kandarpk, please confirm it as well :)
<kandarpk> ankurk: I too have the option to set up 3G connection.
<Manusheel> kandarpk, ankurk: Was on a call. Yes, we'll have the option to set up 3 G connection.
<dfarning> kandarpk, It looks like tomeu would like to defer the question to the design team.
<kandarpk> Manusheel sir: yes, that is what silbe too suggested
<Manusheel> kandarpk: Yes, let us give that a try. But, please make sure that it does not disturb your network settings. We can ask someone, who uses 3G through a BSNL connection.
<ankurk> dfarning,  i was not able find it's version.in NEWS it is written till 8.Are they referring to version or is it conventional way of writing?
<kandarpk> I have to leave right now, will be back in 30 minutes
<dfarning> kandarpk, the problem is in two parts 1) should choices for unavailable hardware be available in the control panel? and 2) How to show/not show hardware options as necessary.  Tomeu is defering part one to the design team
<dfarning> ankurk, which activity?
<ankurk> dfarning,  also one more thing , as i was not able to extract the tarball of source code, should i pack it before i do git-import-orig --pristine-tar -u
<kandarpk> dfarning: Ok.
<ankurk> or should i use --upstream-version
<ankurk> dfarning,  jigsaw puzzle
<kandarpk> dfarning: that means we need to have a module which checks for hardware
<dfarning> kandarpk, by [design] he is talking about the user experience design.
<dfarning> kandarpk, it might all ready exist I don't know.
<kandarpk> and then reports it to the design management module
<kandarpk> dfarning: will discuss about it once I come back
<kandarpk> have to leave now
<dfarning> ankurk, buy looking at http://git.sugarlabs.org/projects/jigsaw-puzzle-branch we can see that the version is 8
<kandarpk> will be back in 30 min
<dfarning> kandarpk, ok see you later.
<ankurk> dfarning, in the news as well they have written upto 8 bullets .So i guess my version will be 9.
<dfarning> ankurk, no, the package version is that same as the upstream software version.
<ankurk> dfarning,  ok and i will be writing Package Rebuilt * ? i am little confused on this.Should i be mentioning all the previous changes as mentioned in NEWS file which came along with the source code? it will be great if you can guide me on this
<dfarning> ankurk, I don't know enough about git-import-orig to answer that correctly.
<dfarning> ankurk, I would suggest moving on to debugging until you can have a question and answer session with luke.
<ankurk> dfarning,  when will be Luke returning from his vacations?
<dfarning> ankurk, Let's ask Manusheel to try to arrange a scheduled session with luke as soon as possible.
<ankurk> dfarning,  i will be going out somewhere for now, i guess  i will be returning after dinner. i will be going in half an hour.I will return after 10pm.untill then i try to figure out git on my own.
<Manusheel> dfarning: Sure.
<Manusheel> dfarning: Will send an e-mail to Luke.
<dfarning> ankurk, ok
<ankurk> dfarning, which bug should i go debugging? any suggestion.
<dfarning> Manusheel, thanks.
<Manusheel> ankurk: Did you complete yesterday's bugs?
<Manusheel> ankurk: Waiting for your update on the network management issues assigned to you and Dipankar. Dipankar did write to me on one of them.
<ankurk> Manusheel sir, no ,i didn't complete them.I will work on them and get back to you.
<dfarning> ankurk, If you remind me of the details, I can try to help you get started with that bug.
<ankurk> yesterday we were working on the neighbour hood issue.We were not able to find anyone in neighbour hood.And after the that bug was as follows:-In neighborhood view right click on the network which is connect
<ankurk> (denoted by little ()). click disconnect. -- Nothing happens -- weird
<ankurk> maybe it is just really slow because after a few minutes it appeared
<ankurk> to disconect.
<ankurk> dfarning,  i will be coming back after some time .Will try to see the log of yesterday as well
<ankurk> bye
<ankurk> tc
<dfarning> ankurk, ok I'll look at it.
<Manusheel> dfarning: I have send an e-mail at ubuntu sugar mailing list and copied you on the memo. Let us see if we can get an answer.
<Manusheel> dfarning: I am going in a meeting with content developers. Will be back sometime soon.
<Manusheel> dfarning: Sending an e-mail to Luke to work out a meeting schedule with Kandarp and team.
<dfarning> Manusheel,  ok see you later.
<dfarning> thank
<dfarning> s
<kandarpk> dfarning: Hi
<dfarning> kandarpk,  hello
<kandarpk> how do we approach that 3G problem ?
<neeraj_> dfarning, I have used git clone on ubuntu-logviewer activity,,
<neeraj_> now there is a separate  debian folder and one log.activity inside mainline
<dfarning> kandarpk, as tomeu suggested write an email to sugar-devel mailing list asking for a design decision to _not_ show control panel icons for hardware which is not available.
<kandarpk> Ok.
<neeraj_> kandarpk sir, do you what should be the next step.. its a little different from what mentioned in start-up guide
<kandarpk> whats the mailing id ?
<kandarpk> neeraj_: waiting for Luke.
<dfarning> kandarpk, "sugar-devel" <sugar-devel@lists.sugarlabs.org>,   you will have to subscribe at http://lists.sugarlabs.org/listinfo/sugar-devel before sending the mail.
<neeraj_> kandarpk sir, ok please ping me on gmail whenever he comes :)
<kandarpk> neeraj_: sure
<kandarpk> dfarning: what should I be doing now ?
<kandarpk> any suggestions
 * dipankar hopes power stays this time
<dipankar> dfarning, you around?
<kandarpk> very unproductive session today!
<dipankar> neeraj__, you online?
<neeraj__> dipankar, yes
<dipankar> neeraj__, how much have you covered?
<neeraj__> i have downloaded ubuntu-sugar-logviewer-acitivty
<neeraj__> using git clone
<neeraj__> now inside mailine there is an debian folder and log.viewer folder
<dipankar> neeraj__, I don't think you are assigned logviewer as it is assigned to me :)
<neeraj__> err.. in the mail its assigned to me
<neeraj__> anyways
<neeraj__> have u done this
<neeraj__> if yes then which step did u followed?
<neeraj__> *what*
<dipankar> neeraj__, please see the latest e-mail : I have the following
<dipankar> Neeraj
<dipankar> sugar-memorize-activity
<dipankar> sugar-pollbuilder-activity
<dipankar> :)
<dipankar> What I have done neeraj__ ??
<neeraj__> ohh missed that :(
<neeraj__> anyways.. I am asking like for logviewer activity
<dipankar> no worries neeraj__
<neeraj__> I used git clong git:... command
<neeraj__> now it created a mainline folder, inside which there were two folders
<neeraj__> debian and log.activity
<neeraj__> Now if someone want to put it into git/collab-mint
<dipankar> see neeraj__ When we are cloning a git repo to our local repo, we are creating a 'clone'/replica from where you may want to branch into other options
<neeraj__> what he should do..
<neeraj__> ok
<dipankar> The correct command to use is
<dipankar> <dipankar> We have to use the git remote add origin PATH_TO_REMOTE_GIT_REPO command
<dipankar> <dipankar> luke: dipankar: okay. so add the remote git location to your local repository and push up to it. use "git remote add origin PATH_TO_REMOTE_GIT_REPO" (origin here is a name, you could call it hot-forking-action for all git cares), then "git push --all origin" to push all local refs to origin.
 * dipankar will be back in 2 minutes
 * dipankar is back
<dipankar> neeraj__, dfarning : guys I think I have found the proper method
<dipankar> of packaging.
<dipankar> kandarpk, I think I have found the proper way of packaging
<dipankar> neeraj__, kandarpk : I am going for dinner.
<kandarpk> dipankar: great
<kandarpk> dipankar: we'll be waiting
<neeraj__> dipankar, k. waiting for you t
<dipankar> I will come back in 30 minutes. Till that time if you can, please go through the log : http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2010/07/01/%23ubuntu-sugarteam.html
<dipankar> after time tag -15:00-
<dipankar> the whole repository usage is explained step by step by Luke
<dipankar> Brb
 * dipankar is away: I'm not here
 * lfaraone is here.
<kandarpk> lfaraone: Hi
<kandarpk> lfaraone:I am listing the issues, so that you can have a look when you come back :
<kandarpk> 1) instead of using apt-get, we used git clone to get the package, can't that be done ?
<kandarpk> 2) if we use git clone, put the debian folder extracted from initial_debianisation, modify the required files, how do we test the build ?
<lfaraone> kandarpk: get the package debianized source from git.debian.org, or from sugarlabs without the debian/ folder?
<lfaraone> kandarpk: "package source" means to me "upstream source from sugarlabs plus debian/ folder."
<neeraj> lfaraone, hi
<neeraj> so here we will download the upstream source from sugar labs
<neeraj> and add the debian folder, make necessary changes and then add that into repository on git/collab-mint
<lfaraone> neeraj: to get the upstream source, you're downloading a tarball from download.sugarlabs.org , or cloning a git repository from git.sugarlabs.org?
<neeraj> git clone
 * dipankar is back
<neeraj> from git.sugarlabs.org
<kandarpk> lfaraone: on doing git clone git://git.sugarlabs.org/read/mainline.git read
<kandarpk> the package did not had debian folder
<dipankar> lfaraone, hi
<lfaraone> kandarpk: right.
<lfaraone> hello dipankar
<kandarpk> lfaraone: I placed the debian folder from initial_debianisation in it
<dipankar> lfaraone, The main problem is getting the source only
<kandarpk> lfaraone: then modified the required files, and generated the control file
<kandarpk> lfaraone: how can I test the build now ( to see if all dependencies are there ) ?
<kandarpk> git-buildpackage required pristine-tar
<ankurkk> hello lfaraone , kandarpk  how much i missed?
<lfaraone> ankurkk: nothing.
<kandarpk> ankurkk: nothing
 * dipankar is back (gone 00:54:12)
<lfaraone> kandarpk: well, there are two ways to do it (generate the upstream tarball): via a get-orig-source rule, or using git-buildpackge tagging. I'm trying to determine which is the most straigthforward for us to use at the moment.
<ankurkhurana_> sorry got disconnected. :( Rain play havoc with net connectivity .
<ankurkhurana_> hello lfaraone , kandarpk  how much i missed?
<lfaraone> kandarpk: which package, by the way?
<lfaraone> 12:25  ankurkk$ hello lfaraone , kandarpk  how much i missed?
<lfaraone> 12:25  lfaraone$ ankurkk: nothing.
<lfaraone> 12:25  kandarpk$ ankurkk: nothing
<kandarpk> read-activity
<kandarpk> lfaraone: great minds think alike :)
<ankurkhurana_> lfaraone,  i was working on jigsaw puzzle activity , i downloaded the source using git clone.
 * lfaraone will be right back.
<ankurkhurana_> lfaraone, take your time :)
<kandarpk> ankurkhurana_: whats your question about ?
<ankurkhurana_> well i dont have the tar ball of the source code.
<kandarpk> ankurkhurana_,
<kandarpk> that is what I've asked Luke
<kandarpk> so, please be patient
<ankurkhurana_> so i wanted to know what the standard procedure of naming that package like sugar-NAME-activity
<ankurkhurana_> and version as well
<ankurkhurana_> as i dont have a tarball so i guess we can use --upstream-version
<ankurkhurana_> and some things regarding changelog as well
<ankurkhurana_> i will wait for luke to return
<kandarpk> ankurkhurana_: let him first clear the tarball related query, that is what most of us aren't very comfortable about
<dfarning> kandarpk, good. it looks like Luke has few minutes can you ping me when you have an answer to the tarball question?
<kandarpk> dfarning: sure
<dfarning> thanks
<lfaraone> kandarpk: you'll have to generate the upstream tarball by creating a get-orig-source rule.
<kandarpk> lfaraone: can you please provide some links/info where I can read about that
<lfaraone> kandarpk: sure, I'm writing a debian/rules snippet right now.
<kandarpk> lfaraone: thanks
<ankurkk> lfaraone,  what will be the name of rep. sugar-jigsaw-puzzle-activity or sugar-jigsaw_puzzle-activity
<lfaraone> ankurkk: sugar-jigsawpuzzle-activity.
<lfaraone> ankurkk: we typically avoid package names with _ in them. (I'm not even sure if it's allowed by the policy)
<ankurkk> lfaraone, will keep that in mind :)
<kandarpk> lfaraone: once we have the tarball, will we be able to test the package on our system ?
<lfaraone> kandarpk: to generate the upstream tarball, add http://sprunge.us/XQQQ to the end of your tarball and replace PACKAGE_NAME and UPSTREAM_GIT with their respective values.
<lfaraone> kandarpk: I don't see why not.
<kandarpk> lfaraone: I didn't get that.
<lfaraone> *to the end of your debian/rules
<lfaraone> kandarpk: sorry, I misspoke :)
<kandarpk> lfaraone: Ok. :)
<kandarpk> lfaraone: after that we can use git-buildpackage ?
<dipankar> lfaraone, Sorry I lost track. To get the upstream tarball, we have to change the debian/rule file?
<lfaraone> kandarpk: after that, you should use git-import-orig as usual.
<lfaraone> dipankar: well, you write in the rules file how you want to create the tarball from git.
<lfaraone> There may be a better solution. I'm asking on the mailing list, but that's what I've been doing myself.
<kandarpk> lfaraone: ok.
<lfaraone> dipankar, kandarpk, does what the get-orig-source rule does make sense?
<ankurkk> lfaraone,  so i guess the steps are:- create a git rep , inport intial_deb debian folder in it. add the text you have given to end of rules file
<ankurkk> then use  get-orig-source ?
<dipankar> lfaraone, I still am confused b/w the method you are telling now and the command 'git-import-dsc --prinstine-tar PATH/TO/DSC'
<dfarning> lfaraone, so we just 1)create a dir 2) run git init 3) add the debian/ dir skelton 4) and modify the rule file with the above snippet 5) modify debian/ as need. 6) build the package -- and the proper git repo will be pulled in as part of the build process?
<kandarpk> lfaraone: Not much, but thought we could look it up
<kandarpk> dfarning: you missed git clone
<lfaraone> dipankar: we use git-import-dsc only when importing an *existing* debian package to git.
<lfaraone> dfarning: any time between steps 4 and 6 you run "fakeroot debian/rules get-orig-source", then import the newly created upstream tarball with "git-import-orig --pristine-tar ../sugar-NAME-activity_VERSION.orig.tar.gz" or something similar.
<lfaraone> dfarning: although we really should get upstream to make regular tarball releases.
<lfaraone> dfarning: does that make sense?
<ankurkk> dfarning,  i havent yet set up the repository , and filed an ITP.
<ankurkk> i am having question right now
<ankurkk> should i ask them now or postpone it till ew are clear on packaging
<kandarpk> lfaraone: how do we add the URL in watch file ?
<dfarning> lfaraone, ok I think I got it the same command that regenerate the control file will create the tarball.... then we git-import-orig as normal?
<ankurkk> lfaraone, dfarning  in http://www.debian.org/devel/wnpp/#l1 i figured out the right command is
<ankurkk> reportbug --email ankur@seeta.in wnpp
<dipankar> oh ankurkk,
<dipankar> thats not the way
<dipankar> ankurkk, check out the email method of filing
<ankurkk> okay ,can you provide few pointers,
<ankurkk> dipankar,  ok
<ankurkk> let me check it .Have you filed the ITP ?
<lfaraone> dipankar: personally, I like reportbug, but email may be easier for you.
<dipankar> ankurkk, not right now
<dipankar> ankurkk, I still have to file the ITP
<lfaraone> dfarning: to regenerate the control file we do "DEB_MAINTAINER_MODE=1 fakeroot debian/rules clean". The DEB_MAINTAINER_MODE says "I'm not a build daemon. Do some things that are not allowed to occur during autobuilds (like debian/control magic)"
<ankurkk> lfaraone, do you have time right now to help me out on that.
<ankurkk> okay i wil wait
<dipankar> lfaraone, we can't use the reportbug on ubuntu
<ankurkk> well dipankar
<lfaraone> dipankar: reportbug --bts=debian :D
<ankurkk> i think we can, using -B tag and changing some things in bashrc
<lfaraone> ankurkk: exactly.
<dfarning> lfaraone, ok I think I got it.
<lfaraone> Personally, I set "alias reportbug='reportbug --bts=debian'" in my ~/.bashrc
<lfaraone> dfarning: yeah. it's slightly more complicated, and there may be a more elegant (read: cleaner but complex) way to do this by using git tagging, but I don't know it :)
<kandarpk> lfaraone: how do we add the URL in watch file ?
<kandarpk> it has to be in some uscan format
<lfaraone> kandarpk: do "man uscan" to learn more.
<kandarpk> *tried
<lfaraone> kandarpk: here's what I used for sugar-terminal-activity: http://sprunge.us/fgHg
 * lfaraone will be back later, I've been forced to go on a walk at the beach. 
<dfarning> kandarpk, I am pretty sure I understood what luke said:)  I'll try to recreate a gettingstarted guide which shows the correct steps in order for you by the time you wake up:)
<kandarpk> dfarning: I too got most of it :)
<kandarpk> dfarning: just the git-import-orig "as normal" wasn't clear
<dfarning> kandarpk, good.  I must go to lunch... It gets to be a long morning when you start at 5 am.
<kandarpk> dfarning: I old you, you wake up very early today
<kandarpk> *told
<dfarning> :)  I'll test and write up the steps.... I don't want to lead you wrong if I am wrong:(
<kandarpk> dfarning: how long will you take ?
<kandarpk> *considering waiting
<kandarpk> to have your lunch and come back
<dipankar> dfarning, enjoy your lunch
<dfarning> kandarpk, dipankar it will probobly take 90 minutes -- 60 minute to clear head during lunch and 30 minutes to test and write down the correct steps.
<dipankar> dfarning, I may be heading to bed.
<dipankar> dfarning, so I will meet you tomorrow morning directly :)
<dfarning> dipankar, ok then I will see you in the morning when you also have a clear head:)
<kandarpk> dfarning: you'll be back in 60 min ?
<dipankar> dfarning, :) Good night :)
<kandarpk> dipankar: good night
<dfarning> kandarpk, i will try
 * dipankar is out for night
<kandarpk> ok.
<ankurkhurana__> dfarning, well have a good lunch.i guess i would be sleeping when you come back aftert lunch.
<ankurkhurana__> bye
<ankurkhurana__> tc
<Manusheel> kandarpk and neeraj: Hi Kandarp and Neeraj. Around?
<kandarpk> Manusheel sir: Hi
<Manusheel> kandarpk: Kandarp, did you get a chance to create an upstream tarball using get-orig-source rule as guided by Luke?
<kandarpk> Manusheel sir, I am trying that right now
<kandarpk> but without success
<Manusheel> kandarpk: Sure. Any errors/messages that you would like to share?
<kandarpk> Manusheel sir: yes
<kandarpk> Manusheel sir: I'll list the steps so that dfarning too can look at them later
<Manusheel> kandarpk: Sure.
<Manusheel> kandarpk: Why don't we put them in a document side by side too.
<Manusheel> ?*
<Manusheel> kandarpk: We'll share a brief document with the other team members so that the explanation process from our side gets minimized.
<kandarpk> Manusheel sir: putting the steps in pastebin, can be collected later, if required
<Manusheel> kandarpk: Absolutely, Kandarp. Good idea.
<Manusheel> neeraj: Hi Neeraj. Around?
<dfarning> kandarpk, just got back -- had a couple of phone calls.
<kandarpk> dfarning: np
<dfarning> kandarpk, which package are you working on I'll start that one two.
<kandarpk> dfarning: http://pastebin.org/383886
<kandarpk> read activity
<kandarpk> dfarning: there is some problem in creating branch upstream
<dfarning> kandarpk, I think you skip steps 3,4,5 and just do a git init --- but not sure I must try it.
<kandarpk> dfarning: *I am trying it now
<dfarning> kandarpk, If I understood correctly the snippet that we added to rules pull in the source code from the git repo when we run debain/rules
<kandarpk> dfarning: it is doing that
<kandarpk> dfarning: the tar file should  be outside read dir ?
<kandarpk> or along with debian folder
<dfarning> kandarpk, yes outside it think
<dfarning> I think
<kandarpk> dfarning: because it is being created in directory having debian folder
<kandarpk> the script places it in ..
<kandarpk> that is parent directory of rules
<dfarning> kandarpk, I am trying to catch up:)
<kandarpk> http://pastebin.org/383895
<kandarpk> ls inside read gives:
<kandarpk> debian      sugar-Read-activity_87.orig.tar.gz
<kandarpk> dfarning: anything conclusive ?
<dfarning> ok I just changes of the stuff in debian and ran fakeroot debian/rules get-orig-source
<dfarning> kandarpk, as you said it put the tarball in the same dir as the debian/ dir.
<dfarning> kandarpk, did you try building the package and seeing if it worked.
<kandarpk> dfarning: It didn't return any errors
<kandarpk> I mean this command:
<dfarning> what command do you run to build it
<kandarpk> DEB_MAINTAINER_MODE=1 fakeroot debian/rules clean
<dfarning> kandarpk, I just ran git-buildpackage and got the following error
<dfarning> Repository does not have branch 'upstream' for upstream sources. If there is none see
<dfarning> file:///usr/share/doc/git-buildpackage/manual-html/gbp.import.html#GBP.IMPORT.CONVERT
<dfarning> on howto create it otherwise use --upstream-branch to specify it.
<kandarpk> dfarning: same here
<kandarpk> told you upstream was not being created
<kandarpk> dfarning: git checkout -b upstream --track origin/upstream
<kandarpk> this command is intended to make upstream branch
<kandarpk> but it too fails
<kandarpk> fatal: git checkout: updating paths is incompatible with switching branches.
<kandarpk> Did you intend to checkout 'origin/upstream' which can not be resolved as commit?
<dfarning> kandarpk, I am reading file:///usr/share/doc/git-buildpackage/manual-html/gbp.import.html#GBP.IMPORT.CONVERT
<dfarning> kandarpk, try git-import-orig --pristine-tar -u ''87'' --upstream-branch master sugar-read-activity_87.orig.tar.gz
<kandarpk> dfarning: just two minutes
<kandarpk> dfarning: http://pastebin.org/383916
<kandarpk> many errors reported
<kandarpk> dfarning: can you please let me know the steps which are to be followed form :
<kandarpk> http://pastebin.org/383886
<kandarpk> in correwct order
<dfarning> kandarpk, I am going to try to start from the beginning again.  but must take kids to swimming lessons first.
<kandarpk> dfarning: sure :)
<kandarpk> dfarning: its 1:20 AM here as well
<dfarning> I'll save my result for us to ask lfaraone about
<kandarpk> so I too should go to bed now
<dfarning> kandarpk, ok I will see you in the morning.
<kandarpk> dfarning: ok, bye
<lfaraone> dfarning: afternoon.
<dfarning> lfaraone, how was the beach?
<lfaraone> dfarning: sandy.
<lfaraone> dfarning: how was your lunch?
<dfarning> lfaraone, I take it you are a geek:)
<dfarning> lfaraone, it was yummy:)
<dfarning> lfaraone,  quick question how do I fix the following error?
<dfarning> dpkg-source: info: use the '3.0 (quilt)' format to have separate and documented changes to upstream files, see dpkg-source(1)
<dfarning> dpkg-source: unrepresentable changes to source
<dfarning> dpkg-buildpackage: error: dpkg-source -i -I -b sugar-read-activity-87 gave error exit status 1
<dfarning> debuild: fatal error at line 1340:
<dfarning> lfaraone,  I am looking at mkdir debian/source ; echo '3.0 (quilt)' > debian/source/format ; dch 'Switch to dpkg-source 3.0 (quilt) format'
<lfaraone> dfarning: well, you can get rid of the error by using the '3.0 (quilt)' format to have separate and documented changes to upstream files. See http://wiki.debian.org/Projects/DebSrc3.0#Howtoconvertasourcepackage.3F
<lfaraone> dfarning: right.
<lfaraone> dfarning: but the underlying problem could have many causes. Usually, it's because some translation files were added or some other such things.
<lfaraone> dfarning: what files does it list as a problem? (ideally, paste the entire log to a suitable pastebin.)
<dfarning> lfaraone, http://pastebin.org/384028  note this is _after_ changing to quilt (3.0)
<lfaraone> dfarning: coolio. looks like a real fun time over there.
<lfaraone> dfarning: give me a sec.
<dfarning> lfaraone,  Yes, it is pretty fun.
<dfarning> thanks
<lfaraone> dfarning: lines 26 to the end of http://git.debian.org/?p=collab-maint/sugar-terminal-activity.git;a=blob;f=debian/rules;h=52d023a4d135e8ad5ee5694666cc940a470ba359;hb=228cd650b8f4488699bf201aaf23bdd192ff6983
<dfarning> lfaraone, do I delete those lines?
<lfaraone> dfarning: do, you add them to your rules file.
<lfaraone> *no
<lfaraone> dfarning: the "clean" rule ensures that those extra files are expunged properly.
<dfarning> sorry, It took me a while to figure out that we were looking at your package that work rather then mine the failed:)
<dfarning> lfaraone, Hey cool it finally worked!
<lfaraone> dfarning: awesome. which package?
<dfarning> thanks,  I am going to eat supper and write up a getting started walk through.
<dfarning> read
<lfaraone> dfarning: okay. please do add it to the exising S/GSG on the Debian wiki.
<dfarning> lfaraone, it actually barfed at signing but I need to fix my key.
<lfaraone> dfarning: by the way, read is packaged at http://git.debian.org/?p=collab-maint/sugar-read-activity.git;a=summary
<dfarning> lfaraone, cool, now that I have struggle through this one I'll compare what I have to what jonas has.
#ubuntu-sugarteam 2010-07-06
<kandarpk> dfarning: Hi
<dfarning> kandarpk, good morning:)
<kandarpk> good morning :)
<kandarpk> dfarning: any leads from where I left yesterday ?
<dfarning> kandarpk, I just sent a working walk though to the ML
<kandarpk> dfarning: thats perfectly ok
<kandarpk> dfarning: where you successfully able to test the package ?
<kandarpk> *were
<dfarning> kandarpk, I am installing it now.
<kandarpk> dfarning: yeah, just saw your report on the mailing list
<kandarpk> dfarning: I think the clean rule wasn't there last night ?
<dfarning> kandarpk, yes, that fixes a minor build error.
<kandarpk> dfarning: why were *.mo or *.linfo files causing build errors ? ?
<dfarning> kandarpk, I am not sure.  got a lot of build errors related to .mo files and asked luke for help.
<kandarpk> ok.
<kandarpk> dfarning: just saw your mail to the design team
<dfarning> kandarpk, do you want to try packing it.... I have see most possible errors today so I can help if anything goes wrong.
<kandarpk> *I am taking some time learning to report on these lists :(
<dfarning> kandarpk, it just takes time.
<kandarpk> dfarning: sure, will you be around 20 minutes from now ?
<kandarpk> I've some woork
<dfarning> kandarpk, yes, i'll take my dog for a walk and be back in 20-30 minutes.
 * lfaraone is off to dinner, I'll see questions when I get back.
<dfarning> kandarpk, lfaraone good evening.
<kandarpk> dfarning: good evening
<dfarning> kandarpk, ready to try packaging read?
<kandarpk> dfarning: yes
<dfarning> kandarpk, great.
<kandarpk> dfarning: goint through your mail
<kandarpk> dfarning: how do I generate a PGP key ?
<dfarning> kandarpk, http://aplawrence.com/Basics/gpg.html
<kandarpk> git-import-orig --pristine-tar -u ''87'' sugar-Read-activity_87.orig.tar.gz
<kandarpk> Repository does not have branch 'upstream' for upstream sources. If there is none see
<kandarpk> file:///usr/share/doc/git-buildpackage/manual-html/gbp.import.html#GBP.IMPORT.CONVERT
<kandarpk> on howto create it otherwise use --upstream-branch to specify it.
<dfarning> kandarpk, did you just get an error about a gpg key then reran the command?
<kandarpk> yes
<dfarning> kandarpk, try deleting the contents of the directory and starting the process over.
<kandarpk> dfarning: sure
<kandarpk> dfarning: I've to go somewhere very urgently
<kandarpk> and was getting the pgp error again
<dfarning> kandarpk, when you get back we can fix it.
<kandarpk> dfarning: will catch up later in about 2hrs
<dipankar> dfarning, hello :)
<dipankar> dfarning, nice guide.
<dfarning> dipankar, hello thanks.
<dfarning> dipankar, if you try it we can identify possible mistakes together.
<dipankar> dfarning, I just have a doubt before starting.
<dipankar> dfarning, you started with a completely empty repository
<dipankar> *empty
<dfarning> dipankar, yes an empty dir.
<dipankar> dfarning, were you able to do that?
<dfarning> to create an empty get repositotry all you need to do is run git init in an empty dir.
<dipankar> dfarning, don't you need to 'add .' before running git init
<dfarning> dipankar, you run add prior to performing a commit.
<dipankar> dfarning, oh yes..
<dfarning> good morning neeraj
<dfarning> how are you
<dipankar> dfarning, how did you manage to get the copyright of packages?
<dfarning> i skipped the legal stuff and just focused on the technical stuff for this time.
<dipankar> dfarning, clever stuff.
<dipankar> dfarning, I have an idea.
<dfarning> dipankar, yes?
<dipankar> dfarning, why not clone the git repo from sugarlabs, make changes in the files as required.
<dipankar> dfarning, this way the legal stuff, will get handled automatically.
<dipankar> dfarning, also use the cloned repo to create the upstream orig tarball
<dfarning> dipankar, I am not sure why lfaraone chose to do it the way he did.
<dipankar> dfarning, ohk. :)
<dipankar> dfarning, I got why Luke chose the way.
<dipankar> dfarning, There is no Debian folder in the sugarlabs git repository
<dipankar> dfarning, so no use of cloning the repo to our machine
<dfarning> dipankar, yes, that is correct.
<kandarpk> dfarning, neeraj, dipankar : Hi
<dipankar> dfarning, in the 'dependencies' step : how can I find the required dependencies?
<dipankar> kandarpk, hi
<dfarning> dipankar, finding dependencies is based on experience and iterations of build, install, and test until you now longer get buildtime or runtime errors.
<dfarning> kandarpk, hello
<kandarpk> dfarning: is it possible to just git clone, place the debian folder in the package, generate the control file, commit the changes, and push the package into the repo ?
<kandarpk> *if we don't need to test the build
<dipankar> dfarning, I guess you mentioned about 'package' runtime dependencies
<dipankar> dfarning, What about the build dependencies?
<dfarning> kandarpk, i don't think so, the core of packaging is the tarball, i could not get it to work with the pristen-tarball step.
<dfarning> dipankar, if there are missing dependencies you will get errors in the logs. These errors are usually pretty easy to track down.
<dipankar> dfarning, ok.
<neeraj>  hi all
<dipankar> hey neeraj :). Good morning
<dipankar> ankur, good morning
<ankur> hi all
<ankur> hi dipankar
<neeraj> dipankar, good morning
<dfarning> neeraj, and ankur good to see you.
<ankur> sry i am late today, wasnt able to wake up on time :(
<neeraj> kandarpk, were you able to discuss the build/git clone issue with luke
<ankur> well dfarning , good guide on
<ankur> packaging :)
<neeraj> *reading usr list mail
<dipankar> dfarning, did you get this error : debian/rules:64: *** missing separator (did you mean TAB instead of 8 spaces?).  Stop.
<kandarpk> neeraj: dfarning has listed the steps involved on ubuntu-sugarteam mailing list
<kandarpk> *see inbox
<kandarpk> dipankar: thats the error in rules
<kandarpk> dipankar: please replace the spaces before each line with a tab
<dipankar> kandarpk, I got that (already). I have used tabs only.
<kandarpk> dipankar: that happened maybe because we copy-paste the code
<dipankar> kandarpk, but the error is still coming
<kandarpk> thats strange
<kandarpk> dipankar: I too was getting this error
<kandarpk> which was later resolved
<dfarning> dipankar, kandarpk yes, that was a cut and paste error.
<kandarpk> dipankar: check line 64, there you may have space instead of tab
<dipankar> kandarpk, dfarning I removed the line and wrote the same thing again with tab.
<dipankar> but I am still getting the problem
<kandarpk> dipankar: can you place the contents of rules in pastebin ?
<dipankar> kandarpk, Let me check the lines again
<dfarning> dipankar, you have to replace all of the spaces with a single tab on every line that is indented.
<dipankar> dfarning, ohk.
<dfarning> dipankar, the parser for make files is very primitive.
<dipankar> dfarning, I didn't know a single space will cause so much of  a problem :P
<kandarpk> dipankar: search for makefile
<dfarning> kandarpk, did you get the package to build and install correctly?
<kandarpk> dfarning: I could not do that, working on a different system
<dfarning> kandarpk, ok.
<kandarpk> dfarning: the error I faced earlier was maybe because I didn't have a PGP key
<kandarpk> dipankar: you will need a pgp key to run the commands, so keep that handy
<kandarpk> s/to run the commands/for the commands to work properly/
<dfarning> kandarpk, yes and there several places that you have to set your email address to match the address for your key.
<kandarpk> dfarning: hmmm.
<kandarpk> dfarning: did the package build successfully on your system ?
<dfarning> kandarpk, yes, built, installed and tested fine
<kandarpk> dfarning: ok, then it should work on mine too, if I dont make any mistakes
<dfarning> kandarpk, yes.
<dipankar> guys new error:
<dipankar> dipankar@dipankar-laptop:~/work17/sugar-flipsticks-activity-6$ fakeroot debian/rules get-orig-source
<dipankar> /usr/share/cdbs/1/rules/buildcore.mk:58: parsing sugar-flipsticks-activity_6.orig.tar.gz ...
<dipankar> Parsing sugar-flipsticks-activity_6.orig.tar.gz...
<dipankar> tar czvf sugar-flipsticks-activity_6.orig.tar.gz sugar-flipsticks-activity-6
<dipankar> tar: sugar-flipsticks-activity-6: Cannot stat: No such file or directory
<dipankar> tar: Exiting with failure status due to previous errors
<dipankar> make: *** [sugar-flipsticks-activity_6.orig.tar.gz] Error 2
<kandarpk> dipankar: the name of your package doesn't match flipsticks
<ankur> good morning manusheel sir
<manusheel> ankur: Good morning Ankur.
<kandarpk> dipankar: I was getting the error when the tar had read instead of Read
<dipankar> manusheel, Sir Goodmorning
<kandarpk> dipankar: there can be other reasons too.
<manusheel> dipankar: Good morning Dipankar.
<kandarpk> manusheel sir: Good morning
<manusheel> kandarpk: Good morning Kandarp.
<dipankar> dfarning, whats your opinion on the error?
<dfarning> dipankar, what is the name of your tarball file.
<dipankar> sugar-flipsticks-activity_6
<manusheel> kandarpk, dipankar, ankur, neeraj: We should make sure that we understand the packaging via git correctly, study David's memo in detail and complete the packaging of activities systematically at our end. Also, we need to document the steps for every activity that we package. In that manner, we'll be able to remember the steps.
<dfarning> dipankar, there should be a .orig.tar.gz at the end
<manusheel> dfarning: Thank you for writing the steps so very clearly. Appreciate your support.
<dfarning> manusheel, you are welcome.
<kandarpk> manusheel sir: dfarning has spent his entire day figuring this out. :)
<dipankar> dfarning, it is there :)
<kandarpk> deserves all appreciation from our end
<manusheel> kandarpk: Yes, Kandarp. This is what we should learn from David. True qualities of a hacker and an engineer.
<manusheel> kandarpk: We should look at the logs and see how David conducted the process of arriving at the steps. Many a times, the documentation available to us will be insufficient, and in that case, we'll have to follow a similar approach.
<kandarpk> manusheel sir: that is what I too was thinking about
<dfarning> dipankar, can you paste your debian/rules file
<kandarpk> manusheel sir: the final result isn't as important as the approach dfarning took to reach there
<dipankar> dfarning, sure. just a minute
<dfarning> manusheel, kandarpk I expect that we will be spending hours debuggin together over the next year:)
<manusheel> kandarpk: Approach is indeed important. At the same time, we should also learn how to arrive at final result successfully.
<dipankar> dfarning, the debian/rules file : http://paste.ubuntu.com/459684/
<manusheel> dfarning: Absolutely. It is going to be an interesting experience for all of us. The learning curve is simply great.
<neeraj> dfarning, this is sugar-memorize-activity http://git.sugarlabs.org/projects/ubuntu-sugar-memorize-activity/repos/mainline right?
<kandarpk> dfarning: I would like to learn how you figured out the steps involved once I complete the packaging
<dfarning> kandarpk, you all will be experts before long:)
<dfarning> neeraj, are you looking for the upstream_url ?
<manusheel> dfarning, neeraj, dipankar, kandarpk, neeraj: I am heading out to a meeting with the Sugar pilot team in Delhi. Will be back at IRC in 2 hours.
<dfarning> that is git://git.sugarlabs.org/ubuntu-sugar-memorize-activity/mainline.git
<manusheel> Please give me a call in case of any help or requirement. Thank you.
<ankur> dfarning,  i read this on Luke tutorial. I am litte confused about capitalisation
<ankur> In control.in and copyright, replace NAME_OF_ACTIVITY with the activity name. This is what comes in between the "sugar-" and "-activity", but capitalized. In our case, use "Colors".
<ankur> bye manusheel sir.
<ankur> so in my case it will
<neeraj> dfarning, yes
<ankur> be sugar-Jigsawpuzzle-activity?
<dfarning> dipankar, I think you also have to change PACKAGE_NAME in line 23 to sugar-flipsticks-activity
<neeraj> Also what should be the name of directory which I will create for initializing (git init)
<ankur> neeraj , sugar-memorize-activity-version
<dipankar> dfarning, Thanks.
<dfarning> ankur, ankur I did not fully understand that part either.... I just kept trying names until something worked.
<dfarning> ankur, if you use the wrong name you will get a error message.
<ankur> dfarning, thanks , will try different combinations :)
<dipankar> dfarning, nopes. still the same error:
<dipankar> dipankar@dipankar-laptop:~/work17/sugar-flipsticks-activity-6$ fakeroot debian/rules get-orig-source
<dipankar> tar czvf sugar-flipsticks-activity_6.orig.tar.gz sugar-flipsticks-activity-6
<dipankar> tar: sugar-flipsticks-activity-6: Cannot stat: No such file or directory
<dipankar> tar: Exiting with failure status due to previous errors
<dipankar> make: *** [sugar-flipsticks-activity_6.orig.tar.gz] Error 2
<ankur> dfarning,  and in control.in file we are supposed to leave jonas name there as it is or wa that an example?
<kandarpk> dipankar: was rules file to be changed ( as in the guide ) ?
<dipankar> nope
<dipankar> kandarpk, I mean according to Luke's guide no.
<kandarpk> *I dont remember changing the PACKAGE_NAME there
<dfarning> kandarpk, I would leave jonas' name on top and put yours below it.
<dfarning> kandarpk, he will be the person reviewing and approving.
<kandarpk> dfarning: are you pushing the package ?
<ankur> dfarning, thanks .
<dfarning> kandarpk, we need to file the copywrite files.  I did not get to that yet.
<dfarning> dipankar, can you post the results of ls -la
<kandarpk> dfarning: ok
<dipankar> dfarning, checked that, I guess it is correct:
<dipankar> dipankar@dipankar-laptop:~/work17/sugar-flipsticks-activity-6$ ls -la
<dipankar> total 20
<dipankar> drwxr-xr-x 4 dipankar dipankar 4096 2010-07-06 10:03 .
<dipankar> drwxr-xr-x 3 dipankar dipankar 4096 2010-07-06 09:41 ..
<dipankar> drwxr-xr-x 3 dipankar dipankar 4096 2010-07-06 10:02 debian
<dipankar> drwxr-xr-x 7 dipankar dipankar 4096 2010-07-06 08:01 .git
<dipankar> -rw-r--r-- 1 dipankar dipankar   45 2010-07-06 10:03 sugar-flipsticks-activity_6.orig.tar.gz
<dfarning> dipankar, something is wrong with the orig.tar.gz file. it looks really small.
<dipankar> dfarning, it is also not opening in 'file roller'
<ankur> dfarning, are Source and Package in control.in files are different? i mean i checked toolkit package from ppa.there were two different names :Source: sugar-toolkit-0.88 and python-sugar-toolkit-0.88
<dfarning> dipankar, for UPSTREAM_GIT you want to use the url of the source repo on git.sugarlabs.org rather than the git.debain.org
<dipankar> dfarning, ok.  I get it.
<dfarning> ankur, yes the source and the package can have different name.
<dfarning> ankur, I would look at how lfaraone pacakged terminal.
<ankur> in our case , should we have python , and can you elaborate what is the major difference between them if possible
<ankur> dfarning, okay , will download that
<dipankar> dfarning, I changed the UPSTREAM_URl to  'git://git.sugarlabs.org/flipsticks/mainline.git'
<dipankar> dfarning, but still the same error
<dipankar> :(
 * dipankar is very confused right now!!!
<ankur> dipankar, i hope single quotes are not there :)
<dfarning> ankur, you can browse terminal at http://git.debian.org/?p=collab-maint/sugar-terminal-activity.git;a=tree
<dipankar> ankur, I meant without single quotes!
<dfarning> dipankar,  try deleting the local tar.gz and .git files and run the command again
<ankur> dfarning,  i am trying that :)
<dipankar> dfarning, Here is the result:
<dipankar> dipankar@dipankar-laptop:~/work17/sugar-flipsticks-activity-6$ git status# On branch master
<dipankar> #
<dipankar> # Initial commit
<dipankar> #
<dipankar> # Untracked files:
<dipankar> #   (use "git add <file>..." to include in what will be committed)
<dipankar> #
<dipankar> #	debian/
<dipankar> nothing added to commit but untracked files present (use "git add" to track)
<dipankar> dipankar@dipankar-laptop:~/work17/sugar-flipsticks-activity-6$ fakeroot debian/rules get-orig-source
<dipankar> tar czvf sugar-flipsticks-activity_6.orig.tar.gz sugar-flipsticks-activity-6
<dipankar> tar: sugar-flipsticks-activity-6: Cannot stat: No such file or directory
<dipankar> tar: Exiting with failure status due to previous errors
<dipankar> make: *** [sugar-flipsticks-activity_6.orig.tar.gz] Error 2
<ankur> dipankar, i think there might some problem with debcommit.I dont know but it can be that....
<dipankar> ankur, commit stage later.
<dipankar> ankur, I am not committing anything right now
<ankur> dipankar, oh i see......
<dipankar> ankur, Just making a original tar ball from the sugarlabs upstream
<ankur> dipankar,  i needed to add dependencies in control file.Can you help me out with that
<dipankar> ankur, It can be done with checking only. :) I still have to do that. I won't be the right person to ask about that. ;)
<dfarning> dipankar, in line 64 and 67 of debian/rules it looks like you have 2 tabs instead of one.... that might cause a problem
<dipankar> dfarning, Please paste your debian/rules file.
<dipankar> dfarning, I want to compare them and make the changes
<dfarning> ankur, it is trial and error... but most simple activites will just need the default dependancies.
<kandarpk> dipankar: are the spaces in lines 55-60 tabs ?
<dfarning> dipankar, http://paste.ubuntu.com/459691/
<kandarpk> I think they are spaces and thats why your tarball isnt creating
<kandarpk> *created
<kandarpk> dipankar: you have to use tab for indentation if you haven't done so
<dipankar> dfarning, thanks now its working
<dipankar> kandarpk, thanks for the advice
 * dipankar doesn't like the debian/rules file.
<kandarpk> dipankar: were they spaces or reducing two tabs to one worked ?
<ankur> dfarning, do i need to worry about watch file as of now?
<dipankar> kandarpk, I changed two tabs to one.
<kandarpk> ok.
<dfarning> ankur, not now, as there is no upstream tarball to watch.
<dipankar> kandarpk, similar to python programming. Indentation matter. If only I got that python hint
 * lfaraone waves.
<kandarpk> lfaraone: hi
<dfarning> hey lfaraone we are making progress.
<ankur> well i got my own share of errors here :(
<ankur> ankurkhurana@ankurkhurana-desktop:~/sugar/sugar-jigsawpuzzle-activity-8$ fakeroot debian/rules get-orig-source
<ankur> debian/rules:26: /usr/share/cdbs/1/rules/utils.mk: No such file or directory
<ankur> debian/rules:27: /usr/share/cdbs/1/class/python-sugar.mk: No such file or directory
<ankur> debian/rules:28: /usr/share/cdbs/1/rules/debhelper.mk: No such file or directory
<ankur> debian/rules:47: *** missing separator.  Stop.
<dipankar> ankur: this has just been discussed right now. Let me help you with that
<ankur> okay,
<ankur> i was going thru abv, error doesnt similar .........
<ankur> so i asked
<dipankar> oops
<ankur> well, it's great that ...
<dipankar> lfaraone, Hi. How you doing?
<ankur> hi lfaraone
<lfaraone> ankur: okay, so the error tells you you're missing a file. what do you think you are missing?
<lfaraone> dipankar: fine, thanks.
<ankur> i think i have not installed some of the packages i needed to install
<lfaraone> ankur: that's probably correct.
<ankur> lfaraone,  any hints?
<kandarpk> ankur: http://wiki.debian.org/Sugar/GettingStartedGuide
<lfaraone> ankur: well, look at the error message. there are three major portions: the file the error occured in, the line number, and the error itself.
<lfaraone> ankur: in the error itself, there is the error that occured (File not found) and the file that could not be found.
<kandarpk> might help, it has some dependecies listed
<lfaraone> ankur: what do all those files share in common?
<lfaraone> (in terms of their path, just by looking at them)
<ankur> lfaraone, one min  ,trying
<ankur> lfaraone,  well all these files were supposed to included in order to compile rules file.They are all missing from  cdbs folder
<ankur> it has something to do with debian build system (not installed,may be).
<ankur> i probably dont have debhelper installed.
<lfaraone> ankur: I think the issue is that you're missing cdbs.
<ankur> lfaraone,  you are right.I just checked out . installing cdbs now.......
<ankur> lfaraone, what does standard version signify in control.in. you used 3.9.0 in terminal activity. is that common to all.Do we all need to write that? in initial_deb folder
<ankur> it was 3.8.4
<ankur> ichanged it to 3.9.0 in my activity folder.
<lfaraone> ankur: Standards-Version is the version of the Debian Policy Manual your package complies to.
<lfaraone> ankur: 3.9.0 was the version released very recently, so the template didn't have it yet.
<ankur> lfaraone,  thanks :)
<dipankar> lfaraone, just curious. How come you are up so late?
<lfaraone> dipankar: I'm in California, which is on the opposite side of the country from where I usually am. There is a three hour time diference.
<lfaraone> *difference
<ankur> lfaraone, one more thing , after @cdbs@ what is the standard formatof adding dependencies..
<ankur> @cdbs@ dependency1 dependecy 2
<ankur> like that
<dipankar> lfaraone, I thought you returned to Washington :)
<dipankar> lfaraone, +1 what ankur is asking
<lfaraone> ankur: @cdbs@, dep1, dep2
<ankur> lfaraone,  and happy independence day(though belated), i am late but came to know yesterday that it was  on 4 of july :)
<dipankar> lfaraone, how to get those dependencies? dfarning told to do it by trail and error
<lfaraone> ankur: thanks.
<lfaraone> dipankar: that is correct.
<dfarning> dipankar, + experience :)
<lfaraone> dipankar: basically, leave them the default (none), try to build the package, note what fails, add a package to the deps, try, see what fails... :)
<ankur> we will have regenrate control file everytime i suppose
<ankur> ?
<lfaraone> ankur: yes.
<dipankar> dfarning, lfaraone, Then it will take sometime for me,
<ankur> lfaraone,  still there?
<lfaraone> ankur: usually it's safe to assume I am. And if I'm not, I'll see your message the next day :)
<lfaraone> ankur: (you can "/whois lfaraone" and find if I set an /away message.)
<ankur> well i have this question , we copy the orig.tar.gz file outside my source folder?
<ankur> well i have this question , do we copy the orig.tar.gz file outside my source folder?
<lfaraone> ankur: yes, and then you import it iusing "git-import-orig"
<ankur> before giving git-buildpackage command
<lfaraone> ankur: that's right.
<ankur> well i followed the documentation given by david, i am getting some eeror in last step
<lfaraone> ... okay.
<ankur> http://paste.ubuntu.com/459707/
<ankur> lfaraone, ^^ i have pasted log file in above link
<lfaraone> ankur: I saw. which line is the source of the fatal error?
<ankur> they were not able to run debuild command
<ankur> lfaraone,  did you recieve my msg, i mean am i online?
<lfaraone> ankur: yes.
<lfaraone> ankur: okay. that's the final message, but what errors occured earlier in the output?
<ankur> well in line 33 i suppose , they  were not able to change source code . i mean orig tar ball
<dfarning> lfaraone, is this a case where we need to use quilt (3.0)?
<lfaraone> ankur: right, dpkg-source: error: cannot represent change to sugar-jigsawpuzzle-activity-8/sugar-jigsaw-activity_8.orig.tar.gz: binary file contents changed
<lfaraone> ankur: that's becasue you still have the tarball in the repository itself. delete the file ("git rm --force sugar-jigsaw-activity_8.orig.tar.gz) and you're good.
<lfaraone> dfarning: quilt would prevent this error from showing I thik, but the error is not solved by that :)
<dfarning> lfaraone, ok I am off to bed.
<ankur> well lfaraone , i am getting same error again
<ankur> dfarning, good night :)
<ankur> lfaraone,  how about if i come in evening , i have some visitors.so i will meet you in morning(your).
<ankur> i have got to go now bye
<ankur> take care
<lfaraone> night dfarning
<lfaraone> dfarning: I finished python-box2d which is required by python-elements which is required by sugar-physics-activity. hopefully -elements will be an easier job than -box2d, since that was a real PITA.
<Manusheel> lfaraone: Neat work.
<dipankar> lfaraone, I am pasting the output of git-buildpackage: http://paste.ubuntu.com/459717/
<dipankar> lfaraone, I guess the build dependencies will be checked now
 * dipankar is out for lunch
<dipankar> dfarning, goodmorning
 * dipankar says hello to all
<neeraj> dipankar, good evening :)
<dipankar> ankur, you are still having the ping problem
<dipankar> ankur, I would recommend checking your hardware.
<dipankar> ankur_, <dipankar> ankur, you are still having the ping problem
<dipankar> <dipankar> ankur, I would recommend checking your hardware.
<neeraj> dipankar, there is problem in mtnl.. I am also facing this problem at my uncle's place..
<neeraj> I mean it might be in ur area but mtnl's service is really bad in many parts of delhi :(
<neeraj> *might be working properly
<dipankar> hmm..
<neeraj> see :P
<dipankar> I remember times when I used to face the connection problem with mtnl. :P
<dipankar> Ok
<dipankar> so where have you guys reached?
<dipankar> I am at the build dependency check
 * dipankar is taken forcefully off from laptop. Will get back in an hour
 * dipankar is away: I'm not here
<dfarning> neeraj, good morning.  I just have a few minutes to check in.
<dfarning> good morning kandarpk
<kandarpk> dfarning: good morning
<dfarning> kandarpk, how are you doing this morning?
<kandarpk> dfarning: I am good
<kandarpk> couldn't devote much time though
<kandarpk> here for next 4-5 hrs
<dfarning> kandarpk, do you know how the others are doing?
<dfarning> ready to file the ITP soon? and push your work for review?
<kandarpk> dfarning: most of them were spending time on packaging
<kandarpk> using git
 * dipankar is back.
<kandarpk> dfarning: I am not able to log into alioth.debian using ssh
 * dipankar is back (gone 00:55:10)
<dipankar> dfarning, good morning
<dfarning> kandarpk, are you using the the correct login followed by -guest ?
<kandarpk> dfarning: yes
<kandarpk> dfarning: do you see ssh key submission at the bottom of your account page ?
<kandarpk> I didn't had that option
<kandarpk> so directly opened editsshkeys
<kandarpk> dfarning: it asks for password thrice,
<kandarpk> then
<kandarpk> Permission denied (publickey,keyboard-interactive)
<kandarpk> is reported
<dfarning> kandarpk, hmm i just went the the edit keys page and it presented a place to enter a pubkey.
<kandarpk> dfarning: no, not there
<kandarpk> on my account page
 * dipankar is away: I'm not here
<kandarpk> dipankar said there is an option at the bottom of the page to submit ssh key
<kandarpk> dfarning: my key isn't getting registered, I think
<dfarning> kandarpk, I can go to My Page -> Account Maintaince -> Shell Account information to modify my key.
<kandarpk> dfarning: I dont have any such option there
<kandarpk> sending you the email of the page
<dfarning> kandarpk, have you tried updating or resetting the page?
<kandarpk> dfarning: yes, I can only submit my key by directly going to editsshkeys.php
<dipankar> dfarning, I think there is some account problem
 * dipankar is back (gone 00:13:41)
<dfarning> kandarpk, what is the full url to editsshkeys.php
<kandarpk> https://alioth.debian.org/account/editsshkeys.php
<dipankar> kandarpk, are you getting the FORGE logo after you log into the account?
<kandarpk> dipankar: yes
<dipankar> kandarpk, a FORGE logo appears on the left top corner of the page.
<kandarpk> dipankar: bottom right in my case
<dipankar> kandarpk, nope. on the top left
<dfarning> kandarpk, I would suggest that you contact the site admin and ask them to reset your accout
<kandarpk> dipankar: on top left I have alioth.debian logo
<dfarning> you can do that at http://alioth.debian.org/tracker/?func=add&group_id=1&atid=200001
<dipankar> kandarpk, I think that you have a problem with account
<dipankar> kandarpk, dfarning has suggested the right method
<dipankar> dfarning, hello.
<dfarning> dipankar, how are you?
<dipankar> dfarning, I am doing great. How are you?
<dfarning> dipankar, good
<dfarning> dipankar, how is you package coming?
<dipankar> dfarning, I was about to ask about that
<dfarning> sure
<dipankar> dfarning, The original tar ball steps and regenerating the control file are going fine
<dipankar> dfarning, the git-buildpackage is not taking place, which I think is due to the absence of build dependencies
<dfarning> dipankar, can you post the error log?
<dipankar> dfarning, just a sec. I am running the command once again
<dipankar> dfarning, here is the o/p of the command: http://paste.ubuntu.com/459866/
<dipankar> dpkg-source: error: cannot represent change to sugar-flipsticks-activity-6/sugar-flipsticks-activity_6.orig.tar.gz: binary file contents changed
<dfarning> dipankar, I think that you have to run commit again.  you have changed something since you last commited.. probobly deleted the tar.gz file
<dipankar> dfarning, ok. Let me check
<kandarpk> dfarning: getting the error again
<kandarpk> pristine-tar: committed Read-Activity_87.orig.tar.gz.delta to branch pristine-tar
<kandarpk> gpg: skipped "Kandarp Kaushik <kandarp@seeta.in>": secret key not available
<dipankar> dfarning, I have everything intact. I can't find anything weird in the listing
<dfarning> dipankar, what is the output of git status?
<dipankar> dipankar@dipankar-laptop:~/work17/sugar-flipsticks-activity-6$ git status
<dipankar> # Not currently on any branch.
<dipankar> nothing to commit (working directory clean)
<dfarning> dipankar, what is the output of ls -la?
<dipankar> dipankar@dipankar-laptop:~/work17/sugar-flipsticks-activity-6$ ls -la
<dipankar> total 980
<dipankar> drwxr-xr-x 8 dipankar dipankar   4096 2010-07-06 10:29 .
<dipankar> drwxr-xr-x 3 dipankar dipankar   4096 2010-07-06 20:16 ..
<dipankar> drwxr-xr-x 2 dipankar dipankar   4096 2010-07-06 10:29 activity
<dipankar> -rw-r--r-- 1 dipankar dipankar   7461 2010-07-06 10:29 activity.py
<dipankar> -rw-r--r-- 1 dipankar dipankar     61 2010-07-06 10:29 AUTHORS
<dipankar> -rw-r--r-- 1 dipankar dipankar  18002 2010-07-06 10:29 COPYING
<dipankar> drwxr-xr-x 3 dipankar dipankar   4096 2010-07-06 10:29 debian
<dipankar> drwxr-xr-x 8 dipankar dipankar   4096 2010-07-06 20:21 .git
<dipankar> -rw-r--r-- 1 dipankar dipankar      8 2010-07-06 10:29 .gitignore
<dipankar> drwxr-xr-x 2 dipankar dipankar   4096 2010-07-06 10:29 icons
<dipankar> -rw-r--r-- 1 dipankar dipankar   3903 2010-07-06 10:29 kinematic.py
<dipankar> drwxr-xr-x 3 dipankar dipankar   4096 2010-07-06 10:29 lessons
<dipankar> -rw-r--r-- 1 dipankar dipankar   2707 2010-07-06 10:29 lessons.py
<dipankar> -rw-r--r-- 1 dipankar dipankar   6104 2010-07-06 10:29 messenger.py
<dipankar> -rw-r--r-- 1 dipankar dipankar   7406 2010-07-06 10:29 model.py
<dipankar> -rw-r--r-- 1 dipankar dipankar  32365 2010-07-06 10:29 montage.py
<dipankar> -rw-r--r-- 1 dipankar dipankar    449 2010-07-06 10:29 NEWS
<dipankar> drwxr-xr-x 2 dipankar dipankar   4096 2010-07-06 10:29 po
<dipankar> -rw-r--r-- 1 dipankar dipankar    117 2010-07-06 10:29 README
<dipankar> -rw-r--r-- 1 dipankar dipankar   2222 2010-07-06 10:29 screen.py
<dipankar> -rwxr-xr-x 1 dipankar dipankar    822 2010-07-06 10:29 setup.py
<dipankar> -rw-r--r-- 1 dipankar dipankar 845864 2010-07-06 10:29 sugar-flipsticks-activity_6.orig.tar.gz
<dipankar> -rw-r--r-- 1 dipankar dipankar      0 2010-07-06 10:29 sugar-flipsticks-activity_6.orig.tar.gz.cdbs-config_list
<dipankar> -rw-r--r-- 1 dipankar dipankar   6598 2010-07-06 10:29 theme.py
<dipankar> -rw-r--r-- 1 dipankar dipankar    132 2010-07-06 10:29 TODO
<dipankar> oops -- sorry, will use paste next time
<dfarning> dipankar, i think you need to rm -rf sugar-f*
<dipankar> dfarning, but it was done while running the command .. debian/rules git-orig-import.
<dipankar> dfarning, I think there is the line in the script
<dfarning> dipankar, try deleting those files and see what happens
<dipankar> dfarning, now the copyright file problems :(
<dfarning> dipankar, what is the error this time?
<dfarning> kandarpk, it looks like you problem is related to your gpg key not being installed on the machine you are developing on.
<dipankar> dfarning, here is the op : http://paste.ubuntu.com/459871/
<dfarning> dipankar,  the problem is on line 243.
<dipankar> * I so so hate the rules file!
<dipankar> dfarning, so a dependency error ?
<dfarning> dipankar, yes.  have you installed sugar on the machine you are working on?
<dipankar> dfarning, I have sugar installed
<kandarpk> dfarning: 'gpg --list-keys' gives output :
<kandarpk> /home/kandarp/.gnupg/pubring.gpg
<kandarpk> --------------------------------
<kandarpk> pub   2048R/4AE3FF0B 2010-07-06
<kandarpk> uid                  Kandarp Kaushik (key for debian packaging) <kandarp@seeta.in>
<kandarpk> sub   2048R/2DA59FA9 2010-07-06
<dfarning> dipankar, I have to think about this.
<dipankar> dfarning, ohk.
<dfarning> kandarpk, is your private key on this computer?
<kandarpk> dfarning: yes
<dfarning> kandarpk, I would try deleting everything in the working dir execpt the debian dir (including the .git dir) and start from the beginning. and look for the first error that happens.
<kandarpk> dfarning: I did that thrice
<kandarpk> every time the same error is being reported
<kandarpk> $ git-import-orig --pristine-tar -u ''87'' sugar-Read-activity_87.orig.tar.gz
<kandarpk> Upstream version is 87
<kandarpk> Initial import of 'sugar-Read-activity_87.orig.tar.gz' ...
<kandarpk> pristine-tar: committed Read-Activity_87.orig.tar.gz.delta to branch pristine-tar
<kandarpk> gpg: skipped "Kandarp Kaushik <kandarp@seeta.in>": secret key not available
<kandarpk> gpg: signing failed: secret key not available
<kandarpk> error: gpg failed to sign the tag
<kandarpk> error: unable to sign the tag
<kandarpk> git returned 128
<kandarpk> Couldn't tag "upstream/87"
<kandarpk> Import of sugar-Read-activity_87.orig.tar.gz failed
 * dipankar is away: I'm not here
<dfarning> kandarpk, what is the output from gpg --list-secret-keys
<kandarpk> /home/kandarp/.gnupg/secring.gpg
<kandarpk> --------------------------------
<kandarpk> sec   2048R/4AE3FF0B 2010-07-06
<kandarpk> uid                  Kandarp Kaushik (key for debian packaging) <kandarp@seeta.in>
<kandarpk> ssb   2048R/2DA59FA9 2010-07-06
<dfarning> kandarpk, maybe luke knows more
<kandarpk> dfarning: neither ssh working nor gpg :(
<kandarpk> lfaraone: around ?
<dfarning> kandarpk, yes they are frustrating.
<dfarning> i have to go for a while
<kandarpk> dfarning: for how long ?
<lfaraone> kandarpk: somewhat.
<kandarpk> lfaraone: facing a wierd problem
<lfaraone> kandarpk: well, first, the tarball shouild be named sugar-read-activity_87.orig.tar.gz, not sugar-Read-activity_87.orig.tar.gz
<kandarpk> http://pastebin.org/384516
<kandarpk> lfaraone: thats because I named the package as such
<kandarpk> should I change it ?
<lfaraone> kandarpk: okay. Debian package names usually do not contain upper-case letters.
<kandarpk> Ok.
<kandarpk> lfaraone: I'll try out your suggestion, you please try to figure out if something else could be wrong
<lfaraone> kandarpk: your more immediate problem is that git is not figuring out your gpg key automatically. Tell it your key explicitly with "git-import-orig --pristine-tar --keyid=4AE3FF0B -u 87 sugar-read-activity_87.orig.tar.gz".
<kandarpk> Ok.
<kandarpk> lfaraone: do I need to replace package_name in rules file ?
<dipankar> lfaraone, hi, how you doing?
 * dipankar is back (gone 00:28:15)
 * dipankar is away: I'm not here
 * dipankar is back (gone 00:00:01)
<kandarpk> git-import-orig --pristine-tar --keyid=4AE3FF0B -u 87 sugar-read-activity_87.orig.tar.gz
<kandarpk> worked
<kandarpk> but now key is not found while git-buildpackage
<kandarpk> ERROR:
<kandarpk> dpkg-genchanges: including full source code in upload
<kandarpk> dpkg-buildpackage: full upload (original source is included)
<kandarpk> Now signing changes and any dsc files...
<kandarpk>  signfile sugar-read-activity_87-1.dsc Kandarp Kaushik <kandarp@seeta.in>
<kandarpk> gpg: skipped "Kandarp Kaushik <kandarp@seeta.in>": secret key not available
<kandarpk> gpg: /tmp/debsign.tPjXu3WL/sugar-read-activity_87-1.dsc: clearsign failed: secret key not available
<kandarpk> debsign: gpg error occurred!  Aborting....
<kandarpk> debuild: fatal error at line 1261:
<kandarpk> bernie: around ?
#ubuntu-sugarteam 2010-07-07
<dipankar> dfarning, hello. how was your day?
<dipankar> lfaraone, you around?
<dfarning> dipankar, good and yours?
<lfaraone> hi dipankar.
<dfarning> lfaraone, will you be around for awhil?
<lfaraone> dfarning: yep.
<dfarning> lfaraone, great, I hope we can push some of these initial packages through from ITP to submission.  I think most peopl are down to just one or two gliches which are preventing them from moving forward.
<dipankar> dfarning, I am doing great. Just stuck with that last problem
<dipankar> lfaraone, could you look into that problem too?
<dfarning> dipankar, can you remind us of the problem?
<dfarning> ahh yes, the sugar.activities dependancy issues:)
<dipankar> dfarning, lfaraone, When I run git-buildpackage --git-ignore-new the following output came : http://paste.ubuntu.com/459871/
<dipankar> dfarning, A good news! I am able to see others online in neighbourhood view (on emulator)!
<dfarning> dipankar, up near near the top there are some warnings about quilt (3.0) you can fic them by running
<dfarning> mkdir debian/source ; echo '3.0 (quilt)' > debian/source/format ; dch 'Switch to dpkg-source 3.0 (quilt) format'
<lfaraone> dipankar: try sudo apt-get install python-sugar-0.88
<dipankar> dfarning, I am unable to find the warning.
<dipankar> dfarning, can you please tell the line no. :)
<dipankar> lfaraone, o/p is : 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 4 not upgraded. I already have that installed
<dfarning> dipankar, it will clean up the error from line 23 -30
<dfarning> s/errors/warnings and info/
<dipankar> dfarning, got it. Thanks
<dipankar> dfarning, what will be file type of debian/source/format ? just curious :P
<dfarning> dipankar, the dependancy stuff at the end is because upstream made some change in bundlebuilder.
<dfarning> dipankar, file don't have an file type.
<lfaraone> dipankar: what does "ls ls /usr/lib/python2.6/dist-packages/sugar/activity/bundlebuilder.py
<lfaraone> * what does "ls /usr/lib/python2.6/dist-packages/sugar/activity/bundlebuilder.py" tell you?
<dipankar> lfaraone, /usr/lib/python2.6/dist-packages/sugar/activity/bundlebuilder.py
<lfaraone> dipankar: python -c 'from sugar.activity import bundlebuilder'
<dipankar> dfarning, I meant the extension. like .txt/.sh/etc.
<lfaraone> dipankar: it has no extension...
<dipankar> lfaraone, no output.
<lfaraone> dipankar: try the build again for me.
<dipankar> lfaraone, completed :)
<lfaraone> odd.
<dipankar> lfaraone, what was the python -c command for?
<lfaraone> dipankar: -c executes the string provided as its argument int he python interpreter.
<lfaraone> dipankar: just confirms whether that command should work.
<dipankar> lfaraone, ohk. I still have to get used the command line arguments in python.
<dipankar> lfaraone, so should I get any o/p from the command?
<lfaraone> dipankar: if you got output then something wasn't working.
<dipankar> lfaraone, ohk
<dipankar> lfaraone, in case you want to have a look at the buildpackage run here it is : http://paste.ubuntu.com/460060/
<dipankar> oops ^^ there are not the exact run :P
<dipankar> lfaraone, this is strange. Now it is not running properly (git-buildpackage). It only ran for one time.
<lfaraone> dipankar: add the last few lines in http://git.debian.org/?p=collab-maint/sugar-terminal-activity.git;a=blob_plain;f=debian/rules;h=52d023a4d135e8ad5ee5694666cc940a470ba359;hb=228cd650b8f4488699bf201aaf23bdd192ff6983 (from "clean::" onwards) to the end of your rules file.
<dipankar> lfaraone, done
<dipankar> lfaraone, changed the rules file
<lfaraone> dipankar: okay, commit the changes. you *are* committing to local git every time you make a major change, right? :)
<dipankar> lfaraone, the buildpackage ran fully this time.
<dipankar> lfaraone, oh yes. I should have committed the changes first
<dipankar> lfaraone, committed the changes.
<dfarning> lfaraone, what should dipankar do about the copywrite issues?  I have never looked at them before.
<dfarning> kandarpk, good morning
<dipankar> lfaraone, yeah the copyright file is still untouched.
<kandarpk> dfarning: good morning
<lfaraone> dfarning: that's just cdbs telling him that one should manually review the copyright file.
<kandarpk> dfarning: the package is being build
<lfaraone> dipankar: is there a debian/copyright_newhints file in your repo?
<kandarpk> dfarning: just the signing part is left
<dfarning> kandarpk,  can you run echo $DEBEMAIL from the terminal
<dfarning> lfaraone, ok got.
<dipankar> lfaraone, nope. But there is a file debain/copyright_hints. and I got some message regarding what you were saying to dfarning
<kandarpk> dfarning: $ echo $DEBEMAIL
<kandarpk> kandarp@seeta.com
<kandarpk> it should have been seeta.in
<dfarning> kandarpk, I think the variable #DEBEMAIL is set in a file named ~/.bashrc
<dipankar> dfarning, yup it is in ~/.bashrc
<lfaraone> dipankar: do this in your repo:
<lfaraone> /http://git.debian.org/?p=collab-maint/sugar-terminal-activity.git;a=blob_plain;f=debian/rules;h=52d023a4d135e8ad5ee5694666cc940a470ba359;hb=228cd650b8f4488699bf201aaf23bdd192ff6983
<lfaraone> oosp.
<lfaraone> I mean:
<lfaraone>      DEB_MAINTAINER_MODE=1 debian/rules pre-build
<lfaraone>      mv debian/copyright_newhints debian/copyright_hints
<lfaraone> dfarning: I'm referencing Jonas's steps at http://lists.alioth.debian.org/pipermail/debian-olpc-devel/2010-April/002329.html . Although not required, it is useful since it shows all the files that may contain copyright we could miss.
<dipankar> lfaraone, the rename command should be other way I guess
<dfarning> lfaraone, thanks
<lfaraone> dipankar: no, we're moving the new hints to replace the old hints file.
<dipankar> lfaraone, but I am getting an error :
<dipankar> dipankar@dipankar-laptop:~/work17/sugar-flipsticks-activity-6$ mv debian/copyright_newhints debian/copyright_hintsmv: cannot stat `debian/copyright_newhints': No such file or directory
<lfaraone> dipankar: did you run "DEB_MAINTAINER_MODE=1 debian/rules pre-build" first?
<kandarpk> dfarning, lfaraone : putting DEBSIGN_KEYID=4AE3FF0B in ~/.devscripts worked
<dipankar> lfaraone, yes :)
<lfaraone> odd.
<dfarning> kandarpk, I would also set the variable correctly in ./bashrc or you might have other unexplainable problems later when if DEBEMAIL is incorrect.
 * dipankar will be right back in 10 minutes
 * dipankar is away: I'm not here
<kandarpk> dfarning: yes, I did that
<dfarning> kandarpk, +1
<kandarpk> dfarning: the package was successfully built
<kandarpk> dfarning: how do I test it ?
<dfarning> kandarpk, I just double click on the .deb in in a file manage to install it.
<kandarpk> dfarning: ok, I tried that, dont have package installer, I think
<kandarpk> because the .deb is opening it as an archieve
<kandarpk> *is opening as
<dfarning> kandarpk, try dpkg -i filename.deb
<dfarning> ^^ as root
 * dipankar is back (gone 00:09:52)
<dipankar> lfaraone, any opinion on the problem?
<kandarpk> dfarning: am I required to first uninstall sugar-read that is already there ?
<lfaraone> dipankar: eh, ignore it for now. the package builds, right?
<kandarpk> it is showing some errors
<kandarpk> sugar-read-activity-0.86 conflicts with sugar-read-activity
<dipankar> lfaraone, yup, I have installed it also. No problem till now.
<lfaraone> dipankar: okay. push it up and I'll take a look.
<dfarning> kandarpk, yes, you will have to remove the exiting read package.
<dipankar> lfaraone, pushing..
<kandarpk> dfarning: read icon is not present, when I run sugar emulator
<kandarpk> but running software update checks for an update for read
<dfarning> kandarpk, try looking in the list view
<dipankar> lfaraone, done. pushed the files up to git+ssh://git.debian.org/git/collab-maint/sugar-flipsticks-activity.git
<dipankar> lfaraone, This is odd although I made changes. None of my work is coming up in summary. http://git.debian.org/?p=collab-maint/sugar-flipsticks-activity.git;a=summary
<kandarpk> dfarning: read activity failed to start ( as read 0.86 did )
<lfaraone> dipankar: it looks to me like you pushed up the sugar-flipsticks-activity upstream repository.
<lfaraone> dipankar: what command did you use to push up?
<dipankar> git push git+ssh://git.debian.org/git/collab-maint/sugar-flipsticks-activity.git master
<dipankar> lfaraone, ^^
<lfaraone> dipankar: does "git log" show you your commit?
<lfaraone> *commits
<dfarning> kandarpk, time to start debugging by checking the log files:)
<dipankar> lfaraone, yup. My commits are appearing there
<lfaraone> dipankar: "git push --all git+ssh://git.debian.org/git/collab-maint/sugar-flipsticks-activity.git"
<dipankar> lfaraone, please check this : http://paste.ubuntu.com/460070/
<lfaraone> dipankar: so "git log master" shows your commits?
<dipankar> lfaraone, when I run that command, I don't get any of my commits :(
<lfaraone> dipankar: but "git log" does give you some of your commits?
<dipankar> lfaraone, yes
<lfaraone> dipankar: is it anything beyond "imported upstream version 6" and "pristine tar data.."
<lfaraone> *otehr than
<dipankar> lfaraone, didn't get you.
<lfaraone> dipankar: okay. git log | curl -F 'sprunge=<-' http://sprunge.us
<kandarpk> dfarning: please have a look here :
<kandarpk> http://pastebin.org/384993
<dipankar> http://sprunge.us/bjEL
<dipankar> lfaraone, ^^
<dfarning> kandarpk, I am not sure what that means so it looks like time for us to get busy:)
<lfaraone> Odd.
<kandarpk> dfarning: read activity worked on your system ?
<lfaraone> dipankar: try moving out of the way your old git repository and bootstrapping afresh.
<kandarpk> I'll be back in 5 min.
<dipankar> lfaraone, you mean to start a fresh?
<dfarning> kandarpk, yes you are right, I forgot that you are working on read also.  yes it worked for me.
<lfaraone> dipankar: by that, I mean do the git-import-orig in a new repo, copy over your debian files, commit, and push up.
<lfaraone> dipankar: afresh is like anew, "once more or again"
<dipankar> lfaraone, ok, just a minute
<dipankar> lfaraone, can you provide me the command for git-import-orig http:?
<dipankar> lfaraone, I guess I made some mistake in that only.
<lfaraone> dipankar: well, do you have the upstream tarball?
<dfarning> kandarpk, I have to go for a few minutes.
<lfaraone> dfarning: hm. I think the problem may be that my snippet does not remove the .git files from the upstream tarball before importing.
<dfarning> lfaraone, I never tried pushing....
<lfaraone> dfarning: well, if the upstream tarball contails .git files, then importing it might fsck up your actual git repository.
<ankur> i dont know how , but i am managinf to get a new error everytime i am trying to build my ppackage..i have tried 4 times since morning starting afresh new time.This time i am not able to get it ,
<ankur> hi lfaraone
<lfaraone> dipankar: before you import the tarball, open it with "file-roller" and delete the ".git" directory inside it.
<lfaraone> dipankar: and the command is "git-import-orig --pristine-tar --sign-tags ../path/to/tarball"
<lfaraone> dfarning: does that make sense?
<dipankar> lfaraone, are you talking about the tarball that we generated?
<lfaraone> dipankar: yes, the orig.tar.gz
<ankur> hi
<ankur> i dont know if i am online or not, am i? if yes hello everybody.
<dfarning> lfaraone, ok that makes sense.  I thought is was intentional
<dfarning> ankur, good morning
<dipankar> dfarning, ankur is having the internet problem. :(
<lfaraone> dfarning: it's accidental. When I used that rules snippet before, I used the resulting tarball with a non-git-based packaging system.
<dfarning> lfaraone, ok ti should be easy to delete the .git dir (if it exist) as part of the rule.
<dipankar> lfaraone, this is weird. file-roller <orig.tar.gz> gives unable to open the tar
<lfaraone> dipankar: show me the error.
<kandarpk> dfarning: read 0.86 too would have worked on your system ?
<dipankar> lfaraone, oops. Typo. :P. Now I have removed the .git folder from the orig.tar.gz
<kandarpk> dfarning: on my system both read 0.86 and read-activity fail to start
<dfarning> kandarpk, are you on debian or ubuntu?
<kandarpk> dfarning: debian
<lfaraone> dipankar: great. now import the orig as I said earlier.
<lfaraone> dipankar: then pastebin or sprunge the output of "git log"
<dfarning> ok, I tested on ubuntu and and worked.  Looks like i need to set up a debian test system.
<dipankar> lfaraone, using 'git-import-orig PATH/TO/orig.tar'?
<kandarpk> dipankar: are you working on debian  ?
<dipankar> lfaraone, in the new folder named s-flipsticks-activity right?
<lfaraone> dipankar: yeah.
<dipankar> kandarpk, nope. On Ubuntu 10.04
<lfaraone> dipankar: using git-import-orig --pristine-tar --sign-tags
<kandarpk> ok
<dfarning> kandarpk, I would try pinging alsroot on #sugar he does all of his development on debain.
<kandarpk> dfarning: ok
<kandarpk> dfarning: shall I paste the contents of org.laptop.sugar.ReadActivity-1.log, if that might help ?
<dfarning> kandarpk, yes
<dipankar> lfaraone, I did the above command git-import-orig --pristine-tar --sign-tags ~/work17/sugar-flipsticks-activity_6.orig.tar.gz
<kandarpk> dfarning: http://pastebin.org/385011
<dipankar> lfaraone, the strange thing is there is no debian folder in the activity source.
<dfarning> ahh what was the other log you posted? shell
<lfaraone> dipankar: well, there shouldn't be. you have to add an import it.
<lfaraone> dipankar: "git log" only showed two commits by you, right?
<dipankar> lfaraone, in the previous folder,  yes;
<lfaraone> dipankar: the previous folder? you mean the one in which you just ran the import command in, right?
<dipankar> lfaraone, nope
<dipankar> lfaraone, In the previous folder meant 'the one which didn't work out'
<dipankar> lfaraone, I am in the fresh folder right now
<dipankar> lfaraone, here is the log of fresh folder :  http://sprunge.us/aiOb
<lfaraone> dipankar: okay. in the fresh folder, "git log" should only show two commits, both by you.
<lfaraone> *one commit
<lfaraone> dipankar: okay. add in your debian files and do the initial commit.
<dipankar> lfaraone, just cross-checking: debian folder from the previous repo right?
<alsroot> kandarpk: hi
<lfaraone> dipankar: yes.
<kandarpk> alsroot: facing some problem with read activity
<dfarning> kandarpk, it looks like read is trying to use hal for something.  but I think hal has been depreciated in sugar.
<kandarpk> lfaraone: its working for dfarning on Ubuntu, but not for me on debian
<alsroot> dfarning: hal is till used in sugar, dunno how Read can use hal(it could be evince but not sure as well)
<dipankar> lfaraone, the o/p of git diff --cached is this  :  http://sprunge.us/LhbG
<dfarning> alsroot, ok good to know.  http://pastebin.org/385011 is a link to the error log in debian.
<dipankar> lfaraone, need a confirmation before proceeding
<lfaraone> dipankar: well, the first changelog item should be "Initial release." not "Initial Upstream Release". You're downstream, not upstream :)
<alsroot> dfarning: yup, hal is still sugar dependecy and should be installed
<dipankar> lfaraone, oops. Ankur mentioned that too :P
<dfarning> kandarpk, can you verify that hal is running
<dipankar> lfaraone, btw how did I revert git adding?
<kandarpk> dfarning: I dont think so
<dfarning> kandarpk, I think you can search the running processes with ps -aux | grep hald
<kandarpk> hal isn't listed in system monitor > processes
<kandarpk> kandarp  12319  0.0  0.0   3300   764 pts/0    S+   10:20   0:00 grep hal
<dipankar> lfaraone, also (just out of curiousity) there is a s-flipsticks-a folder in debian folder, is it rightly placed?
<lfaraone> dipankar: I'm sorry, I'm not sure what you mean.
<dfarning> kandarpk, can you try sudo apt-get install hal ?
<lfaraone> dipankar: the opposite of git add is "git rm --cached"
<kandarpk> dfarning: installing it
<dfarning> kandarpk, +1
<kandarpk> dfarning: done, its working
<dipankar> lfaraone, I meant there is a folder named sugar-flipsticks-activity in debian folder :  http://sprunge.us/LhbG
<dipankar> lfaraone, oops : this one  http://sprunge.us/FTcB
<kandarpk> dfarning: thanks
<dfarning> kandarpk, you found a runtime dependancy which needs to be added to control.in.... and everything rebuild and tested.
<lfaraone> dipankar: "git rm --cached debian/; fakeroot debian/rules clean", then tell me what's in debian/
<kandarpk> dfarning: "I found" sounds great
<kandarpk> dfarning: I need to add hal in control.in ?
<dfarning> kandarpk, weren't you just asking about how to determine dependencies yesterday:)
<dfarning> kandarpk, yes
<dipankar> lfaraone, http://sprunge.us/ARWR
<dfarning> kandarpk, at the end of the line Depends: ${shlibs:Depends}, ${python:Depends}
<dfarning> kandarpk, I need to leave for about 30 minutes. will you still be around?
<kandarpk> dfarning: I'll be around for next 3-4 hours
<lfaraone> dipankar: okay. now rm debian/stamps-configure and mv debian/copyright_newhints debian/copyright_hints. (former is cruft, latter should be in the other location)
<lfaraone> dipankar: then you're ready to commit.
<kandarpk> dfarning: you should have a break, I'll ask if I face any problem
<kandarpk> dfarning: one more thing
<dfarning> kandarpk, Manu asked that we coordinated on setting up the necessary software on sunjammer for the documentaion
<dipankar> lfaraone, ok
<kandarpk> what will happen if I remove hal and then run the modified .deb ?
<dipankar> lfaraone, what is cruft?
<kandarpk> dfarning: ok.
<lfaraone> dipankar: "Cruft (occasionally kruft) is computing jargon for "code, data, or software of poor quality".[1] The term may also refer to debris that accumulates on computer equipment. It has been generalized to mean any accumulation of obsolete, redundant, irrelevant, or unnecessary information, especially code."
<lfaraone> dipankar: in this case, it's something that's useless and taking up space.
<dfarning> kandarpk, when you install the read deb it will automatically install hal (if it is not allready installed)
<dipankar> lfaraone, thanks :)
<dfarning> see you
<kandarpk> dfarning: ok :)
<ankur> In btw i successfully built the package ......though late :)
<ankur> what do i need to do now with that and i suppose there were some changes in rules file?
<ankur> do i need to build again..
<dipankar> lfaraone, woho! the debian/copyrights_hints is empty !
<lfaraone> dipankar: is it really. not to worry.
<dipankar> lfaraone, done with commit
<lfaraone> dipankar: okay, push up.
<dipankar> lfaraone, using git push --all <remote repo>?
<kandarpk> lfaraone: read has a run-time dependency on hal
<kandarpk> lfaraone: so after adding hal to dependency list in control.in, do I need to start with all the steps ?
<lfaraone> dipankar: yes.
<lfaraone> kandarpk: you just commit the change to control.in, regenerate control, then commit your regeneration.
<kandarpk> lfaraone: ok
<dipankar> lfaraone, error:
<dipankar> dipankar@dipankar-laptop:~/work18/sugar-flipsticks-activity-6$ git push --all git+ssh://git.debian.org/git/collab-maint/sugar-flipsticks-activity.git
<dipankar> To git+ssh://git.debian.org/git/collab-maint/sugar-flipsticks-activity.git
<dipankar>  ! [rejected]        master -> master (non-fast-forward)
<dipankar>  ! [rejected]        pristine-tar -> pristine-tar (non-fast-forward)
<dipankar>  ! [rejected]        upstream -> upstream (non-fast-forward)
<dipankar> error: failed to push some refs to 'git+ssh://git.debian.org/git/collab-maint/sugar-flipsticks-activity.git'
<dipankar> To prevent you from losing history, non-fast-forward updates were rejected
<dipankar> Merge the remote changes before pushing again.  See the 'Note about
<dipankar> fast-forwards' section of 'git push --help' for details.
<lfaraone> one sec.
<lfaraone> it's because we're overwriting a previous commit.
<lfaraone> dipankar: try again.
<dipankar> lfaraone, ok. Now it is done. What was the problem actually? overwriting the previous commit at git repo?
<lfaraone> dipankar: you had pushed up something previously, and you were now pushing up something that was not an addition to what was already there. I reinitialized the repository.
<dipankar> lfaraone, ok, how can I reinitialize the git alioth repo?
<lfaraone> dipankar: I just SSH'd into alioth.debian.org, cd'd into the folder, deleted the old repo and started afresh with "git init --bare"
<lfaraone> dipankar: you don't need to do anything :)
<dipankar> lfaraone, ohk :)
<dipankar> lfaraone, now I have to file an ITP I guess
<lfaraone> dipankar: yep.
<dipankar> lfaraone, regarding ITP is it imp to have a bug number associated?
<lfaraone> dipankar: the bug number will be given to you after filing.
<lfaraone> dipankar: once you have the number, add the following to the end of your first changelog entry: "Closes: #BUGNUMBERGOESHERE"
<dipankar> lfaraone, Not clear. Can you tell in reference to here : http://paste.ubuntu.com/460086/
<lfaraone> dipankar:  Oh, you're talking about "This package depends on the packaging of python-box2d, which is filed in Bug #524710."
<dipankar> lfaraone, That came in as a sample for filing ITP
<dipankar> lfaraone, that confused me actually ;)
<lfaraone> dipankar: Bug #524710 (which was about the packaging of python-box2d) had already been filed. I was mentioning it in the ITP of python-elements since the ITP of python-box2d was relevent.
<dipankar> lfaraone, ok that sample was not actually filing ITP for new git repository?
<lfaraone> dipankar: that was filing an ITP for python-elements.
<dipankar> lfaraone, can you send me a sample for filing ITP for new git alioth repository for any activity?
<dipankar> lfaraone, that will be very helpful
<dfarning> kandarpk, how are things going?
<lfaraone> dipankar: what you're filing when you submit an ITP is a declaration of an "intent to package". It doens't depend on git, alioth, or anything else.
<dipankar> lfaraone, ohk
<lfaraone> dipankar: you're saying briefly what the software is, and that you are working on getting it packaged in Debian.
<dipankar> lfaraone, ok.
<lfaraone> dipankar: here's a good one: http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=588106#5
<dipankar> lfaraone, another doubt
<kandarp_> dfarning: removing hal and then trying to install read
<dfarning> kandarp_ great.
<kandarp_> resulted in an error
<kandarp_> sugar-read-activity depends on hal; however:
<kandarp_>   Package hal is not installed.
<kandarp_> hal had to be installed manually
<dipankar> lfaraone, once the repo is made at git alioth, how is it linked to the Debian repository for packages?
<dfarning> kandarp_, ahh are you are using dpkg to do the installation?
<kandarp_> dfarning: yes
<lfaraone> dipankar: well, the package is built as you usually do, and then it's uploaded to the Debian package repository, like how we upload to the PPA.
<dfarning> kandarp_ then that is ok, dpkg does not do authomatic dependancy installation... it is apt-get which handles that .
<lfaraone> dipankar: in this case, the file is signed by a Debian developer and uploaded with "dput ftp-master path/to/changes"
<kandarp_> dfarning: ok
<lfaraone> dfarning: you want to use gdebi, actually.
<dipankar> lfaraone, ohk. Now I get the picture I guess,
<kandarp_> dfarning: I can't push until I have an SSH access ?
<dipankar> lfaraone, alioth git repo we made is for kind of sharing the works that we are doing.
<lfaraone> dipankar: yep. there's nothing special about it, it just happens to be hosted by the Debian folks :)
<dfarning> kandarpk, lfaraone's choice of gdebi is better than my use of dpkg.
<dipankar> lfaraone, we will use the git alioth to pull changes when required, so that while packaging no changes by some other developer is not missed.
<lfaraone> dipankar: exactly. and it makes review of your work by others easier.
<dfarning> kandarpk, did you file a RT with the sysadmins?
<dipankar> lfaraone, but the packaging will be done in same manner and will be pushed to debian server in a similar manner like the ppa :)
<lfaraone> dipankar: yes.
<kandarpk> dfarning: yes, but I see RT's filed about 2 months ago by others not assignd to anyone
<lfaraone> dfarning: what problems is he having with SSHing in?
<kandarpk> lfaraone: I can't submit my key from My Account page
<dfarning> kandarpk, can you explain your issue to lfaraone maybe he has a better idea:)
<kandarpk> there is no option there to add key
<kandarpk> I had to directly open editsshkeys.php
<kandarpk> to submit
<dipankar> lfaraone, thanks for all your support. I will file the ITP in a couple of hours. Right now I am feeling hungry :)
<lfaraone> dipankar: no worries.
<kandarpk> but I don't think its getting registered
 * dipankar says bye to all
<lfaraone> kandarpk: what happens when you visit https://alioth.debian.org/account/editsshkeys.php ?
<kandarpk> lfaraone: I submitted my key there two days ago
<kandarpk> but SSH kandarpk-guest@alioth.debian.org
<lfaraone> kandarpk: okay. well, you are not a member of any projects on alioth. Did you request membership per the getting started guide?
<kandarpk> lfaraone: no.
<kandarpk> lfaraone: ok, I am a member of both the groups
<kandarpk> I mean, I requested for it
<lfaraone> kandarpk: you don't have a shell account until you're a member of at least one project, and it takes up to 24 hours for your account to be created.
<kandarpk> ok
<lfaraone> kandarpk: uh, I didn't see your request.
<lfaraone> kandarpk: you requested membership in both http://alioth.debian.org/projects/debian-olpc/ and  http://alioth.debian.org/projects/collab-maint/ , and filled out a rationale in the "note to administrator" or similarly named box?
<kandarpk> lfaraone: I dont think so
<kandarpk> lfaraone: requesting to join now.
<kandarpk> lfaraone: thanks. :)
<dfarning> kandarpk, lfaraone time for me to get to bed i'll be back in a few hours.  thanks. I think you made good progress this morning
<lfaraone> awesome. I'll be off in a few minutes myself. ttyl, dfarning.
<kandarpk> dfarning, lfaraone : good noght
<kandarpk> dfarning: trying connect activity till then
<kandarpk> lfaraone: around ?
<lfaraone> kandarpk: barely.
<kandarpk> error: pathspec 'v13' did not match any file(s) known to git.
<kandarpk> make: *** [sugar-connect-activity-13] Error 1
<kandarpk> lfaraone: activity connect version 13 is not found
<kandarpk> http://wiki.laptop.org/go/Connect
<kandarpk> neither 22 is
<lfaraone> hm. we'll talk about that in the morning :)
 * lfaraone is out for the night.
<Manusheel> dfarning: Hi David. Around?
<Manusheel> kandarpk, dipankar: How is the progress coming along?
<dfarning> Manusheel, good morning.  I just sat down:)
<dipankar> Manusheel, sir, I am currently in process of filing an ITP
<dipankar> dfarning, good morning
<Manusheel> dfarning: Sure. Please take your time.
<kandarpk> Manusheel sir: read activity was packaged, tried connect but it gave some errors
<kandarpk> dfarning: good morning
<Manusheel> dipankar: Neat. Kindly send me an update once ITP has been filed.
<kandarpk> *connect activity
<Manusheel> kandarpk: We should raise a ticket and notify the activity author. Read activity is indeed not working.
<kandarpk> Manusheel sir: read was working
<kandarpk> I mean, it started but didn't had any document to open
<kandarpk> so don't know if it will open a file
<Manusheel> kandarpk: Ok, can you try read activity with a pdf file.
<kandarpk> Manusheel sir: ok.
<Manusheel> kandarpk: Drag a pdf file to the journal and try opening it.
<dipankar> Manusheel, Sir, can you please tell me who is the upstream author of the activity : wiki.laptop.org/go/Flipsticks
<Manusheel> dipankar: Sure. Let me check.
<Manusheel> dipankar: Aleksey Lim (alsroot) is the owner.
<kandarpk> Manusheel sir: read starts up by providing option to select an object
<Manusheel> kandarpk: Drag a pdf file to the journal and try opening it.
<kandarpk> but on selecting one ( tried .txt, .pdf ), reprts read failed to start
<dipankar> Manusheel, and Sir, what is it's version? I thought it was 6. but I found somewhere it is v1.. :(
<dipankar> alsroot, are you around?
<Manusheel> dipankar: It is 6 only.
<alsroot> dipankar: try from aslo http://activities.sugarlabs.org/en-US/sugar/addon/4044, last version is 6
<Manusheel> dipankar: Check activity.info file.
<Manusheel> That is where you see the version.
<Manusheel> kandarpk: Can you take screenshots, and send it to me on how we are using Read?
<Manusheel> For opening a pdf file.
<kandarpk> sir, I downloaded a pdf from my internet using browser
<kandarpk> and tried opening it
<Manusheel> dipankar: Ok, did it get save in the journal?
<Manusheel> sorry, dipankar. That message was for kandarpk.
<kandarpk> Manusheel sir, yes sir, the file was present in the list
<Manusheel> kandarpk: Did the pdf file get saved at the journal?
<Manusheel> kandarpk: What was the icon? Was it of read or browse?
<kandarpk> read
<Manusheel> kandarpk: Now, click on that journal entry and resume.
<Manusheel> kandarpk: Let us see if pdf file opens up.
<kandarpk> read activity fails to start
<Manusheel> kandarpk: Please check the logs. Any error there?
<kandarpk> UnicodeWarning: Unicode unequal comparison failed to convert both arguments to Unicode - interpreting them as being unequal
<kandarpk> Manusheel sir: I have 3 log files here related to read, so trying again after deleting them
<Manusheel> kandarpk: Kindly send me all the 3 log files.
<Manusheel> kandarpk: Do you see one related to read.activity.
<Manusheel> ?*
<kandarpk> Manusheel sir: read starts but do not display anything
<Manusheel> kandarpk: Sure. That means there is a bug. Kindly open log viewer activity.
<kandarpk> Manusheel sir: how do I do that ?
<kandarpk> I don't have it listed
<dipankar> Manusheel, Sir, I have sent the ITP to you and Luke for confirmation (of its correctness).
<Manusheel> kandarpk: Do you see log activity?
<Manusheel> dipankar: Copy David too.
<kandarpk> Manusheel sir: no
<Manusheel> kandarpk: Ok, that makes it very difficult for us to understand the errors.
<Manusheel> dipankar: Is log viewer working well as desired?
<dfarning> dipankar, the ITP looks good.
<dipankar> dfarning, thanks :)
<dipankar> Manusheel, it is the flipsticks activity.
<Manusheel> dipankar: I was talking about log viewer for understanding Read activity errors.
<dipankar> dfarning, Manusheel, sir, how do I check it's working? By installing the package right?
<dfarning> dipankar, yes try installing it locally with gdebi
<Manusheel> dipankar: I did have a look at ITP for flipsticks just now. Neat work.
<kandarpk> Manusheel sir: mailed you the log file
<dipankar> Manusheel, Sir, About -Log viewer - The one that is installed on my machine works perfectly fine
<Manusheel> kandarpk: Thanks.
<Manusheel> dipankar: Can you take a sample pdf file and check the Read activity? Kandarp will help you on it. Wish to make sure that all three of us are facing this issue, while escalating it to the activity author.
<dipankar> Manusheel, Sir.  ok. but I guess I have to install read activity first
<kandarpk> dipankar: please forward me the ITP, I will need that
<Manusheel> dipankar: Please install the Read activity.
<Manusheel> Thanks Dipankar.
<dipankar> Manusheel, Sir, how do i install the activity? by downloading the .xo file or from the synaptic package manager?
<Manusheel> dipankar: Let me send you the steps.
<dipankar> Manusheel, Sir that will of be great help. Thanks
<Manusheel> kandarpk: Ok, we'll forward you the ITP for your reference. Please touch base with Dipankar on the steps.
<dipankar> dfarning, I got how to reproduce Function keys bug.
<Manusheel> dipankar: Read http://en.flossmanuals.net/Sugar/InstallingActivities
<dipankar> dfarning, It occurs only when using 'Alt + Tab'
<Manusheel> dipankar: Steps for all the use cases.
<dfarning> dipankar, the easist way to test install a package is to have the packager email you the .deb file and you can install it with gdebi
<dfarning> dipankar, ah that make sense, I alt-tab all the time. so I thought it all ways present.  Other never saw it.
<dipankar> dfarning, :P The fix is : To press TAB again, then the function keys will start working again
<dipankar> Manusheel, Sir, I have installed it. But how to use it ? :(
<dfarning> dipankar, go to the activites list view and select read.
<dipankar> dfarning, done
<kandarpk> dipankar: what I did was
<kandarpk> open your gmail using browser
<kandarpk> download any attachment which is in pdf format
<kandarpk> try opening that
<dipankar> kandarpk, dfarning : This is really weird, I don't seem to have browse activity !
<Manusheel> dipankar: Very easy. I would like you to figure this out :-) I am one of the co-authors of Read - would like to see how engineers use this activity :-)
<Manusheel> dipankar: http://wiki.laptop.org/go/Read
<dfarning> dipankar, because of the xulrunner issues there is no browse in ubuntu.... it took me the last five minutes to figure out how kandarpk was making it work:)
 * dipankar is downloading browse first/
<kandarpk> dipankar: how do you manage to install other activities ?
<kandarpk> I used browse and it was very easy
<kandarpk> to install that way
<dipankar> kandarpk, I am not having browse as I told, So I am first downloading the .xo files and running a command in sugar-terminal
<kandarpk> ok
<dipankar> 'sugar-install-bundle <filname>.xo'
<dipankar> guys, Bad Luck : Browse failed to start :(
<dfarning> dipankar, to test read, I just put a couple of different files on a usb stick and then accessed the stick via sugar.
<kandarpk> dipankar: search for them in synaptic
<dipankar> dfarning, how can I access the USB via sugar?
<kandarpk> I think both of them are listed there
<dfarning> dipankar, just insert a stick and it will show up in the bottom left corner of the journal.
<kandarpk> dfarning: great idea
<dfarning> kandarpk, are you getting the error at http://pastebin.org/385235
<kandarpk> dfarning: exactly
<dfarning> it has to do with screen resolution.  the xo was hard coded to a specific resolution.  It is a rather common issue which several developers on #sugar can explain.
<kandarpk> dfarning: ok.
<dipankar> dfarning, my pendrive is not not coming in the sugar.
<dipankar> dfarning, Virtual Box is a waste of time! >(
<kandarpk> dipankar: synaptic helped ?
<dipankar> kandarpk, nope.
<dfarning> kandarpk,  I believe that I would contact Manusheel,  he is one of the  authors of read and has an interest in seeing sugar run on .deb:)
<dipankar> kandarpk, if i use synaptics, they always give an error : failed to start
<dfarning> dipankar, , synaptic will not run with in sugar
<Manusheel> dfarning, kandarpk: Yes. It seems the activity has broken up recently. I'll touch base with Sayamindu and Morgan, and get back to you soon.
<kandarpk> dfarning: did I report on #sugar too soon ?
<Manusheel> kandarpk: That is good.
<dipankar> dfarning, not in sugar.
<Manusheel> dipankar: Let us come back to flipsticks.
 * dipankar : read activity not working - confirmed
<dfarning> kandarpk, nope you did fine.  It just happens that we have an upstream author handy:)
<kandarpk> dfarning: can you help me out packaging connect
<dfarning> kandarpk, yes.
<dipankar> Manusheel, Yes Sir
<Manusheel> dipankar: Great.
<Manusheel> dfarning: Thanks. Yes, we'll try and arrive at a good conclusion on this issue soon.
<kandarpk> dfarning: first issue
<kandarpk> I had to run "fakeroot debian/rules get-orig-source"
<kandarpk> twice to get the tarball created
<dfarning> kandarpk, the only thing I would have done differently is note the error "AttributeError: 'ev.View' object has no attribute 'set_screen_dpi'' early in the question.  set_streen_dpi is a common error many people will recognize and it help to be very specif when asking questions.
<kandarpk> dfarning: yes, I wanted to add some more info
<kandarpk> but wasn't sure what to add
<dipankar> Manusheel, Sir, How to check the flipsticks package now? I have a .deb package ready.
<dfarning> kandarpk, +1.  It helps to start specif with the exact error message and then explain what you did to cause the error.
<dipankar> Manusheel, Sir shall I run the gdebi as David mentioned?
<dfarning> kandarpk, but as you can see you got a good answer from alsroot already:)
<Manusheel> dipankar: Try installing the package locally with gdebi.
<kandarpk> dfarning: will take care of these things now on
<dfarning> kandarpk, I am sorry, I got engrossed reading the history of the evince bug.  I forgot what you just asked:(
<kandarpk> dfarning: no problem
<dipankar> Manusheel, dfarning : The flipsticks package installed properly, but the activity is not running in Sugar.
<dfarning> dipankar, what is the error log message?
<Manusheel> dipankar: Ok. That is unfortunate to hear. Can you check the logs?
<dipankar> dfarning, Manusheel : just a minute
<dfarning> kandarpk, ahh ok you were working on connect.
<dfarning> kandarpk, how is that going?
<kandarpk> dfarning: giving errors straight away
<kandarpk> dfarning: when I run : "fakeroot debian/rules get-orig-source"
<kandarpk> error:
<dfarning> kandarpk, can you paste the contents of your terminal to pastbin and I will read it along with you?
<kandarpk> fakeroot debian/rules get-orig-source
<kandarpk> dfarning: when I run the command
<kandarpk> tarball gets generated
<dipankar> dfarning, Manusheel : Here is the shell.log: http://paste.ubuntu.com/460212/
<dipankar> dfarning, Manusheel : when I opened the org.<flipsticks> , it was completely empty
<dfarning> dipankar, can you paste the contents of the flipsticks log?
<dipankar> dfarning, I is completely empty
<dipankar> *s/I/It
<dfarning> dipankar, ok
<dfarning> dipankar, I think you are ready to start digging into the code.  Do you know python?
<Manusheel> dfarning: Dipankar is very good in Python.
<Manusheel> dfarning, dipankar: If the contents are empty, it might be a problem in MANIFEST file.
<dipankar> Manusheel Sir is just saying that. But I know python. :)
<dfarning> dipankar, great.  I would suggest looking at the code referred to in line 50 of the error messag.
<dfarning> dipankar, + check the manifest:)
<dipankar> dfarning, please wait :) I need to open the code of flipsticks right, (the MANIFEST)?
<dfarning> dipankar, yes, each activity has a manifest.
<Manusheel> dipankar: No, I am not teasing you, Dipankar :-) You wrote the code very well.
<dipankar> dfarning, opened it.
<dfarning> dipankar, I am not sure what a manifest should have:)
<Manusheel> dipankar, dfarning: I'll be leaving in another 10 minutes, and will be back soon. Will touch base with Marco on the Evince issue.
<Manusheel> dfarning, dipankar: MANIFEST is like an index.
<dfarning> Manusheel, ok
<Manusheel> It should have all the file names with their paths.
<dfarning> Manusheel, is it just redirecting 'ls' to a file name manifest?
<dipankar> dfarning, but ls gives only the listing of contents in a folder isn't it?
<Manusheel> dfarning: That is correct. These days we don't have to write MANIFEST manually.
<Manusheel> :-)
<Manusheel> dipankar, kandarpk: Whenever you get time, do start reading http://en.flossmanuals.net/ActivitiesGuideSugar/Introduction
<Manusheel> This is the manual for developing activities in Sugar.
<kandarpk> Manusheel sir: OK
<dipankar> Manusheel, ok Sir
<dfarning> dipankar, see the man page for ls there is an option for listing files recursively.
<Manusheel> kandarpk, dipankar: Great.
<dipankar> dfarning, so I should now open the file in line 50 of shell.log
<dipankar> dfarning, how about I send you the .deb package and you try installing it? I think there is some problem with my machine only.
<Manusheel> Will be back soon.
<kandarpk> dfarning: ls -R, I think
<dfarning> kandarpk, +1
<dfarning> dipankar, yes please send me the file.  It is going to be worthwhile to take a few minutes and figure out how the code of sugar.activity works.
<kandarpk> dfarning: please let me know when you get free
<dipankar> dfarning, sent
<dipankar> alsroot, around?
<alsroot> dipankar: yup
<dipankar> alsroot, hi Need your help in flipsticks.
<alsroot> dipankar: whats the problem?
<dfarning> kandarpk, go ahead. I was waiting for you to past the contents of your terminal so I could read what you were working on.
<dipankar> alsroot, I made a package for debian and was trying out the activity.
<dipankar> alsroot, It is failing to start.
<kandarpk> dfarning: http://pastebin.org/385248
<dipankar> alsroot, The shell.log is : http://paste.ubuntu.com/460212/
<alsroot> dipankar: is there log for flipsticks?
<kandarpk> dfarning: this error was generated on running:
<dipankar> alsroot, that file is coming as an empty one
<kandarpk> fakeroot debian/rules get-orig-source
<dipankar> alsroot, just need a hint which file is affected...
<alsroot> dipankar: could you post a content of activity root directory and of .0sugar subdirectory
<dipankar> alsroot, .0sugar?
<alsroot> dipankar: yup, within activity root
<dfarning> kandarpk, that has to due with version tagging.
<dipankar> alsroot, :( where is the activity root ? Sorry for my ignorance
<alsroot> dipankar: it should be /usr/share/sugar/activities/FlipSticks.activity
<dfarning> kandarpk, what is the url for the upstream git repo?
<kandarpk> dfarning: let me check
<kandarpk> git://dev.laptop.org/projects/connect-activity
<dipankar> alsroot,  http://sprunge.us/DTQP
<kandarpk> dfarning: you can have a look here:
<dipankar> dfarning, did the package get installed?
<kandarpk> http://dev.laptop.org/git/projects/connect-activity/
<alsroot> dipankar: so, there is no .0sugar?
<dfarning> dipankar, no it gave me an error that it conflicted with another filpsticks I tried installing earlier.
<dipankar> alsroot, nope.
<alsroot> dipankar: btw what activity version you are packaging, if v6 then .xo from aslo should contain this subdirectory
<dipankar> alsroot, I have version 6. used your sugarlabs git to make a package
<dfarning> kandarpk, I don't think that sugar uses the connect-activity any more.  I think that it might rolled into the presence-service.  I would ask bernie if the connect activity is needed anymore.
<kandarpk> dfarning: Ok, it would have been good practice for me though
<dfarning> kandarpk, +1
<alsroot> dipankar: you need to use .xo from aslo instead, http://activities.sugarlabs.org/en-US/sugar/downloads/file/26888/flipsticks-6.xo, it contains bundled dependency (it doesn't sound well and next versin will be different)
<dipankar> alsroot, so I can't use your git repository at sugarlabs to make a debian package?
<alsroot> dipankar: it is not enough, .xo on aslo contains also bundled dependency, so just use .xo as a source tarball (it is just .zip)
<kandarpk> dfarning: should I try sugar-turtleart-activity
<dipankar> alsroot, thanks for the help :)
<alsroot> np
<dfarning> dipankar, alsroot this becomes problematic for us because we need to split up each dependency into an individual package.
<alsroot> dfarning: but .xo could be used as is i.e. just unzipped to /usr/share/activities/ w/o creating packages for its deps
<dfarning> dipankar, can you make a note on the tasks wiki about the bundles dependency problem.
<alsroot> it is pure python.. problem will come while packaging Speak (it contains blobs) :) -- but anyway I'm working on this, new Zero Sugar should be more packagers friendly
<dfarning> alsroot, but that will not meet debian or ubuntu packaging standards so it will allow it.
<dfarning> alsroot, yes, I expect that your packaging work will help us significantly.
<dfarning> alsroot, that should have been not allow it.
<dfarning> kandarpk, sure that would be good.
<alsroot> dfarning: btw are you trying to package all activities to official repos or to sugar/edu specific one?
<alsroot> dfarning: I mean, even with new 0sugar, it could be not possible to use 0sugar packages as is for official repos, but it could be useful for repos w/o strong reqs
<dfarning> alsroot, we are packaging for the official debian repo.
<kandarpk> dfarning: source from
<kandarpk> http://download.sugarlabs.org/sources/sucrose/fructose/TurtleArt/
<kandarpk> ?
<dipankar> guys did I miss anything?
<dipankar> I was pinged out
<dfarning> kandarpk, yes, walter is good about making tarballs
<dfarning> dipankar, there is a conflict between the packaging style acceptable by sugar and acceptable by debian/ubuntu .
<kandarpk> dfarning: what should be UPSTREAM_GIT ?
<dipankar> dfarning, thats bad :(
<dipankar> dfarning, so I guess back to modifying the code :)
<dfarning> kandarpk, on second thought you might want to contact walter bender on #sugar . I think he recently renamed turtleart to turtleblocks.  But I don't know the details.
<dfarning> dipankar, it is something that we have know about.  Sugar allow binary blobs and is more relaxed about .xo containing their own dependancies.  but that is not allowed in debian.  Luke has been working to split those packages up.
<kandarpk> dfarning: what is it about .xo packages containing blobs ?
<kandarpk> I am not getting it
<dipankar> dfarning, +1 with kandarpk , what is blob?
<dfarning> dipankar, for now just add a column to the table at http://wiki.debian.org/Sugar/tasks with a comment that flipsticks must be split up.
<dfarning> dipankar, kandarpk Sugar and Debian have two very distinct concepts of packaging.
<dipankar> dfarning, err, how do I edit that page?
<alsroot> dfarning: btw, split current flipsticks version could be not right idea, dependency is supported (was rewritten in C)
<dfarning> In sugar, each activity should be a completely standalone entity.  IE there is no dependency handling in xo. bundle.
<alsroot> s/is supported/is not supported anymore/
<dipankar> dfarning, I think I got what you mean about splitting packages. Luke explained or I saw that on some site.
<dfarning> dipankar, you will need to register an account at the wiki.
<dfarning> alsroot, can you explain this problem to dipankar and kandarpk.   alsroot is working on the next generation of package management for sugar called 0install
<dipankar> wow!
<dipankar> a new pms. Coool
<alsroot> dipankar: kandarpk: in short, http://wiki.sugarlabs.org/go/Activity_Team/Zero_Sugar
<alsroot> in long, even with this system, if packagers are creating official packages for activities, 0sugar could not be so useful :(, except that activity spec file will contain explicitly mentioned deps
<alsroot> 0sugar is more a system from activity developer pov, not official packager (but if reqs are not string like in opensuse sugar, everything could be done automatically)
<alsroot> s/string/strong/
<dfarning> kandarpk, walterbender just joined #sugar you can ask him about turtle art.
<kandarpk> dfarning: Ok.
<dipankar> alsroot, kind of difficult for me to understand right now :)
<dfarning> dipankar, yes we will go over it more as we get deeper into packaging:)
<dipankar> alsroot, But I guess you are talking about removing the effort to find the dependencies of any activity for any contributer?
<dipankar> dfarning, yeah
<dipankar> :)
 * dipankar is editting the wiki page.
<alsroot> dipankar: not exactly, anyway I'm planing to have some results i.e. full sucrose and some activities packaged by 0sugar on https://build.opensuse.org/ repos
<alsroot> ..including repos for lucid and debian-5.0
<kandarpk> dfarning: should I proceed with pushing read on alioth ?
<dfarning> kandarpk, +1
<kandarpk> dipankar: can you help me in pushing ?
<dipankar> kandarpk, sure why not.
<dipankar> kandarpk, your ssh issue is solved I assume
<kandarpk> dipankar: yup
<dipankar> kandarpk, and you are ready with your git repo at alioth.debian.org
<kandarpk> dipankar: I just logged into alioth using ssh
<kandarpk> nothing else
<dipankar> kandarpk, np. just follow this site : http://wiki.debian.org/Alioth/Git : the portion 'Collab Maint project' only
<dipankar> dfarning, so what should I do? :(
<dipankar> dfarning, I mean do I have to look into the code?
<kandarpk> dipankar: what do I write in <project> and 'description' ?
<dfarning> dipankar, please go on the the next package. you can come back to flipstick after getting a bit more experience.
<dipankar> dfarning, ok :)
<dipankar> kandarpk, for <project> you have to write sugar-read-activity
<dipankar> kandarpk, 'description' == 'Packaging for sugar-read-activity'
<kandarpk> dipankar: ok
<kandarpk> dfarning, dipankar: cannot create directory `sugar-read-activity.git': File exists
<dipankar> kandarpk, let me check once
<dipankar> kandarpk, btw you can check for directories here : http://git.debian.org/
<dipankar> kandarpk, Jonas already made the repo
<dipankar> kandarpk, Jonas already made the repo : http://git.debian.org/?p=collab-maint/sugar-read-activity.git;a=summary
<kandarpk> dipankar: yes
<dipankar> dfarning, what should kandarpk do now?
<kandarpk> dipankar: not even one step has is completed without any errors!
<kandarpk> *packaging is tough
<kandarpk> job
<dfarning> kandarpk, dipankar yes read already exists in debian.  I just chose to work on read as a learning project and suggested kandarpk do so also.
<dipankar> kandarpk, Its better to ask dfarning now
<dfarning> kandarpk, I would suggest trying pollbuilder now.
<kandarpk> dfarning: dipankar has been assigned sliderpuzzle as well, should I work with him on that ?
<dfarning> kandarpk, it gets _much_ easier over time I think jonas can package a  basic activity in less than 15 minutes.
<dfarning> kandarpk, dipankar yes there is great value in working together.
<kandarpk> dipankar: will it be ok for you ?
<kandarpk> dfarning: by the way, contacted bernie and he is not very sure about the connect activity
<dfarning> kandarpk, let's ask luke about connect next time we see him.
<kandarpk> ok
<bernie> dfarning, kandarpk: yes, what is it?
<bernie> never heard of it in sugar-land
<kandarpk> http://wiki.laptop.org/go/Connect
<dfarning> bernie, it is an old activity that lived in olpc... I think it got rolled in presence-service.
<kandarpk> dipankar: around ?
 * dipankar is on phone
<dipankar> kandarpk, sorry. :) Was on phone
<kandarpk> dipankar: can we work together on sliderpuzzle ?
<dfarning> hey neeraj how are you.
<dipankar> kandarpk, I am not assigned sliderpuzzle according to revised e-mail
<neeraj> hey dfarning I am fine..
<kandarpk> on wiki, its you
<neeraj> how r u?
<dfarning> neeraj, good.
<dipankar> kandarpk, slider-puzzle is assigned to ankur
<dipankar> :)
<dfarning> neeraj, what were you working on
<neeraj> dipankar, kandarpk you can help me in my activities :)
<neeraj> I am pretty clue less right
<dipankar> neeraj sure :)
<kandarpk> neeraj, sure
<dipankar> kandarpk, I guess you can help neeraj out :)
<kandarpk> not with pushing
<neeraj> dfarning, I was assigned sugar-memorize and logviewer activity
<dipankar> neeraj, according to new e-mail:
<dipankar> Neeraj
<dipankar> sugar-memorize-activity
<dipankar> sugar-pollbuilder-activity
<dipankar> :P
<neeraj> ok..
<kandarpk> http://wiki.debian.org/Sugar/tasks
<kandarpk> it tells a completely diff. story
<dipankar> neeraj, kandarpk that list was made before Manu sir sent the revised list.
<kandarpk> ok
<dipankar> kandarpk, neeraj : you can follow the e-mail, Next set of tasks
<dfarning> neeraj, can you update the table since manu changed assignments?
<dipankar> dfarning, if its ok, can I change the table?
<dipankar> dfarning, I have already made some changes :)
<dfarning> dipankar, sure
<bernie> dfarning: oh, maybe you mean HelloMesh?
<dfarning> bernie you are correct connect is a connect-4 type game that never made it to aslo:(
<neeraj> dipankar, sir sent the revised list on which date/time?
<neeraj> did he sent it on USR list or cc-ed us?
<dipankar> neeraj, we were cced on it
<dipankar> neeraj, I have sent it once again to whole team
<dipankar> dfarning, what should I write in comment for read activity?
<dfarning> dipankar, I would just say 'issue with evince and screen_dpi'
<dipankar> dfarning, ok
<dipankar> dfarning, oops. There is no entry for read activity
<dipankar> dfarning, I guess that was not under our task only.
<dipankar> lfaraone, around?
<dipankar> neeraj, did you get the new e-mail?
<kandarpk> dipankar: what steps are required for pushing ?
<dipankar> kandarpk, pushing is very simple
<dipankar> kandarpk, once you are all set with the remote git repository,
<neeraj> yes
<dipankar> then you can use the command in your local repo 'git push --all <url of remote git repo>'
<kandarpk> *using ./setup-repository <project> 'description' ?
<neeraj> dipankar,kandarpk I will be pack in 15 min
<neeraj> dinner..
<dipankar> neeraj, enjoy your dinner
<dipankar> kandarpk, yes, thats the command to setup a git repository at alioth.
<kandarpk> dipankar: how can I find the url ?
<dipankar> kandarpk, see here : http://git.debian.org/
<dipankar> kandarpk, the git repo you will make will come here.
<kandarpk> is the url something like http://git.debian.org/?p=collab-maint/blender.git;a=summary ?
<dipankar> kandarpk, select a repo from here , e.g /collab-maint/sugar-read-activity
<dipankar> kandarpk, nope, not that url
<dipankar> kandarpk, the url is something like : git+ssh://git.debian.org/git/collab-maint/blender.git
<kandarpk> dipankar: found it
<dipankar> it is found on that page you will be on
<dipankar> :)
<kandarpk> from where do I need to push ?
<kandarpk> dipankar: directory having debian ?
<dipankar> kandarpk, like I said, from your local git repository
<kandarpk> ok
<dipankar> kandarpk, yes the package folder
<kandarpk> dipankar: complete all steps, commit changes, push
<kandarpk> is it ok ?
<dipankar> kandarpk, yeah, that looks good
<dipankar> kandarpk, Is there anything else I can help you with?
<kandarpk> dipankar: not now.
 * dipankar says good bye to all :)
<dfarning> dipankar, good bye
<dfarning> kandarpk, were you going to stick around and help neeraj?
<kandarpk> dfarning: I think so
<kandarpk> dfarning: do I have any other option ?
<kandarpk> except for working on packaging
<dfarning> kandarpk, not quite yet, we have to get good at packaging before we can move forward.
<kandarpk> dfarning: where should I look for pollbuilder ?
<dfarning> kandarpk, have you seen ankur lately?
<kandarpk> dfarning: saw him yesterday
<dfarning> kandarpk, I would start by looking at activities.sugarlabs.org
<dfarning> kandarpk, ok thanks it can be tough to work this way with a good Internet connection.
<neeraj> I m back :)
<kandarpk> neeraj, nice
<neeraj> ok kandarpk sir can we start with poll builder activity?
<kandarpk> neeraj: I would suggest you work on memorize
<neeraj> ok
<kandarpk> that will speed up work ( we are a bit late with packaging )
<neeraj> kandarpk, ok
<kandarpk> neeraj: I think memorize is present as a tarball
<kandarpk> so standard steps should do
<neeraj> I have not searched for the tarball file of it
<neeraj> lemme search... or u have the link for it?
<kandarpk> neeraj, dfarning : it is at http://download.sugarlabs.org/sources/honey/Memorize/
<kandarpk> dfarning: is this package latest ?
<dfarning> kandarpk, when in doubt check at a.sl.o for infomation on the latest release of activities.
<kandarpk> dfarning: ok, thanks
<kandarpk> neeraj: look here:
<kandarpk> http://git.sugarlabs.org/projects/memorize/repos/mainline
<neeraj> kandarpk, Ok.. I first used git clone command on it two days back
<neeraj> But i guess that's not the correct approach..
<kandarpk> neeraj: yes, you dont need git clone
<kandarpk> follow the steps mentioned by dfarning in his mail
<kandarpk> and ask when face any error
<kandarpk> *you face
<ankur> kandarpk,  i had a few question , but i needed to ask abt copyright file.
<ankur> my package was built
<ankur> i was just going to push it to git
<kandarpk> ankur: ok, then ?
<ankur> do we need to change the copyright and copyright_hint file
<ankur> or should i push them as it is
<ankur> ?
<neeraj> kandarpk sir that mail in which we have to first create a new dir and then use git init?
<neeraj> what should be the mane of my new dir?
<neeraj> News file of memorize http://pastebin.org/385360
<kandarpk> sugar-memorize-activity
<neeraj> version number?
<ankur> in your case it was 28.....
<ankur> neeraj,  you can figure that out from news file.
<ankur> the last release is it's version no.
<ankur> kandarpk, any hint abt copyright ?
<kandarpk> ankur: please go through logs
<ankur> kandarpk, was just doing that :)
<kandarpk> ankur: you need to replace older copyright file with a new one
<kandarpk> dont exactly remember which one
<kandarpk> lfaraone told dipankar about them
<kandarpk> neeraj: its version is 34
<kandarpk> news files aren't that updated
<kandarpk> neeraj: for reference http://activities.sugarlabs.org/en-US/sugar/addon/4063
<kandarpk> dfarning: pollbuilder is named as poll on aslo
<kandarpk> dfarning: should I too name it as such ?
<neeraj> kandarpk, ok
<kandarpk> http://activities.sugarlabs.org/en-US/sugar/addon/4074
<neeraj> I unzipped the initialize-debian file
<neeraj> make changes acco to the mail now
<neeraj> *making
<dfarning> kandarpk, yes lets match aslo names when ever possiable
<kandarpk> dfarning: ok
<kandarpk> neeraj: there is an extra change  to be made in rules
<neeraj> apart from the mail..
<kandarpk> yes
<neeraj> currently I am making changes acco to getting starting guide
<kandarpk> you need to add one more line
<neeraj> Please wait till then :)
<kandarpk> ok
<neeraj> so that I can come back to you in case if I face ny problem
<kandarpk> But you need to append some lines as mentioned by dfarning in his mail
<kandarpk> ok
<kandarpk> *I'll be back in 30 min.
<neeraj> ankur, around?
<ankur> yes
<neeraj> http://wiki.debian.org/Sugar/GettingStartedGuide
<ankur> okay,
<neeraj> what changes should I make in copyright
<ankur> well that was the same question i was asking.
<ankur> but atelast your email id
<ankur> and i  was going thru irc log
<ankur> but well atleast leave it for now
<dfarning> neeraj, ankur can you guys get each other started and I can answer questions
<ankur> dfarning,  thanks :) .
<ankur> okay
<neeraj> dfarning, I guess ankur has already build his package
<neeraj> Ok in short description ?
<ankur> i have successfully built the package, i was just seeing if i have done somethings wrong
<neeraj> ^ankur
<ankur> neeraj , well Sugar  Name activity.
<dfarning> ankur, cool. did you test it yet?
<ankur> dfarning,  i was a little confused about copyrights
<ankur> dfarning,  no not yet , luke was mentioning something about crub and copyright modigfication
<ankur> i was not able to check it
<ankur> dfarning,  i am testing package now , let us see if it works
<dfarning> ankur, me too I would just leave copyright issues for lfaraone or jonas to point out at the review.
<neeraj> description in depth?
<ankur> dfarning,  sounds good .
<neeraj> do we have to write it on our own?
<dfarning> neeraj, I would copy the description from the aslo page.
<ankur> but installation failed of deb package.
<ankur> let me just paste the log
<ankur> i cant not copy log from terminal .
<ankur> i suppose i will have to run the installation from termincal i suppose
<ankur> sudo dpkg -i <packagename>
<ankur> will that do? or any other modification
<ankur> ?
<ankur> dfarning, http://paste.ubuntu.com/460280/
<neeraj> dfarning, done.. In the control file which got downloaded when I used git clone on memorize activity, there is a description of calculator activity :D
<dfarning> ankur, gdebi works a little better.
<dfarning> ankur, nice :)
<ankur> dfarning, well i got the same error using that .i will use gdebi from onwards , also i think i need to uninstall activities package before i can install this package
<ankur> as it is trying to overwrite , am i write?
<dfarning> ok what that is saying is that your new package is trying to install a file which all ready exists:)
<neeraj_> sorry got dc..
<dfarning> ankur, you will need to uninstall  sugar-activities from the ppa
<ankur> dfarning,  just doing that , will get back to u in minute after trying again
<neeraj_> dfarning, ankur in debian/watch
<neeraj_> http://dev.laptop.org/pub/sugar/sources/Memorize/Memorize-(.*)\.tar\.bz2
<neeraj_> will it be fine?
<dfarning> neeraj_, should be.
<ankur> dfarning,  weren't we suppose to leave watch blank as of now because we dont have any upstream rep of activity.
<ankur> ?
<ankur> just confirming though
<dfarning> ankur, we were leaving watch blank for activites which did not have a tarball on d.sl.o
<ankur> dfarning,  got it.
<neeraj_> ankur, after the watch step, I have to make changes in rules file as per mail?
<ankur> neeraj, yes and do take care of tabs ......
<neeraj_> with one change which kandarpk sir was about to told me and i stopped him :(
<neeraj_> kandarpk, :) good to see u
<neeraj_> again
<kandarpk> neeraj_: :)
<kandarpk> neeraj_: progressed ?
<neeraj_> yes I am now editing the rule file
<neeraj_> acco to mail
<neeraj_> tabs in those filed only which are shifted a little right?
<kandarpk> neeraj_: ok
<kandarpk> you can ask when in doubt
<kandarpk> neeraj_: it will be good if you could write the steps you are using in a txt file
<kandarpk> so that you can report later
<ankur> dfarning,  after installation(which seemed to be successfull) it failed to start in xephyr
<kandarpk> neeraj_: and it will help in understanding
<neeraj_> ok. I will try to do that from next time simultaneously, but right now I am making changes in rule file
<dfarning> ankur, did sugar fail to start?
<ankur> no jigsaw activity on which i was working.
<dfarning> ankur, ok so sugar was running but the activity fail to start?
<ankur> dfarning,  yes :(
<kandarpk> dfarning: that seems to be a norm today
<dfarning> ankur, time to debug. can you log at the log for the activity and post it to pastebin.
<ankur> well as i removed all my activities in order to install this i think i will have to work with shell log
<neeraj_> http://pastebin.org/385396
<dfarning> kandarpk, yes, we have a long way to go.  but we _are_ picking up speed
<neeraj_> I added tab in nine places after removing the preceding spaces.
<kandarpk> dfarning: hmmm
<ankur> dfarning, will shell logs do? or do i need to install log viewer?
<neeraj_> kandarpk, you were telling me one change which I need to make?
<kandarpk> neeraj_: after fi you need to add one more line
<dfarning> ankur, go into .sugar/default/logs and look for a file with the same name as the activity you are working on.
<kandarpk> neeraj: cd $(SOURCE_DIR) && rm -rf .git*
<kandarpk> with indentation
<ankur> dfarning,  back in five minutes. i will be back.
<neeraj> indentation?
<kandarpk> a tab
<neeraj> I added this line after fi<Enter Command> <tab>
<neeraj> ok
<kandarpk> no
<kandarpk> next line
<kandarpk> like
<kandarpk> fi
<neeraj> yes next line to fi naa
<kandarpk> yup
<neeraj> now should I run fakeroot debian/rules get-orig-source directly
<neeraj> or first regenerate the control file?
<neeraj> got it..
<ankur> dfarning,  back
<dfarning> ankur, welcome back
<ankur> dfarning, http://paste.ubuntu.com/460295/
<ankur> ^^ above is the link to log file
<ankur> dfarning,  i think there is one more package to be installed
<ankur> it is abiword:AbiWord is a full-featured, efficient word processing application.
<dfarning> ankur, yes, It looks like this require pyabiword
<ankur> is it to be added in dependencies?
<ankur> i think i should check it first by installing it myself
<ankur> and then add , is that ok
<ankur> ?
<dfarning> ankur, yes:) that is what I was starteing to type:)
<ankur> dfarning,  there are two packages. one was abiword and other was python -abiword
<ankur> as per you ishould install python one
<ankur> ?
<dfarning> ankur, I would try that. I would guess that python-pyabiword will pull in abiword
<ankur> dfarning,  well python abiword failed to install due to unresolvable dependencies  ,so i am going with abiword
<kandarpk> dfarning: what URL should I write in watch file for poll-activity ?
<kandarpk> couldn't find its source tarball
<dfarning> kandarpk, then just leave it blank.
<kandarpk> Ok.
<kandarpk> dfarning: what purpose doe it solve ?
<kandarpk> *does
<kandarpk> the source URL
<dfarning> kandarpk, I think it somehow detects if the upstream tarball has changed.
<kandarpk> ok.
<kandarpk> dfarning: I am facing the version tagging error again.
<kandarpk> http://pastebin.org/385413
<kandarpk> dfarning: if I run the same command again, tarball is successfully created
<ankur> i will be restarting my vm to make abiword install changes
<dfarning> kandarpk, hmm I am not sure what that means.  let's see if it build properly.
<kandarpk> dfarning: last time it gave some errors
<kandarpk> lets see
<dfarning> kandarpk, I would put this on the list of things to ask lfaraone
<kandarpk> dfarning: definitely.
<ankur> dfarning,  i am getting same error again. i installed abiword only not python abiword. And i am not able to install pyabiword because of unresolvable dependencies
<dfarning> ankur, could you make a note of this on the table at http://wiki.debian.org/Sugar/tasks that jigsaw depends on pyabiword.  we will get back to it as soon as we can.
<ankur> dfarning,  sure .Should i work on the other activity which was assigned to me?
<ankur> dfarning,  will you be around or were you busy with some other task, if yes , i will mail my questions to you or discuss them tomorrow..
<dfarning> ankur, yes please. this is like unraveling knot to see what work and what is broken.  We need to just keep pulling.
<ankur> dfarning,  will you be around as of now?
<dfarning> ankur, I was planing on going to lunch and will be back in about 1 hour.
<dfarning> wil you still be here or should we follow up in the morning.
<ankur> dfarning,  then i will go on to package my next activity. well if i stay awake till you come , then i think i will finish work today.
<ankur> or if not then tomorrow .
<dfarning> ankur, ok then will either see you later today or tomorrow:)
<ankur> dfarning,  have a great lunch....... :)
<neeraj> dfarning, kandarpk http://pastebin.org/385435
<kandarpk> neeraj, getting the same error
<kandarpk> dfarning has suggested asking lfaraone
<neeraj> kandarpk, ok
<ankur> neeraj,  can you paste at paste.ubuntu.com
<ankur> i was bit uncomfort with pastebin
<neeraj> dfarning, kandarpk when I changed the version number to 28, then I got the orig file as output :)
<neeraj> kandarpk sir, please check ur NEWS file(I got in the mainline folder which got downloaded using git clone) and try to do it
<kandarpk> neeraj: did you just changed the version and ran the command again ?
<neeraj> yes
<neeraj> i didn't changed it in the folder name
<neeraj> after deleting previous output
<kandarpk> neeraj: without deleting any file previously created ?
<neeraj> ^
<neeraj> after deleting the previously created file :)
<neeraj> http://paste.ubuntu.com/460333/
<kandarpk> neeraj: great :)
<kandarpk> neeraj: are you too geting errors in running "git-buildpackage --git-ignore-new"
<neeraj> I just regenerated the control file.. Will tell u the result when I will run that command
<neeraj> kandarpk sir error http://paste.ubuntu.com/460339/
<neeraj> r u getting the same error?
<kandarpk> neeraj: yes
<neeraj> did ankur or dipankar faced this error?
<kandarpk> neeraj: no
<kandarpk> neeraj: but I too didn't while building read-activity
<kandarpk> then tried connect-activity, poll-activity
<kandarpk> faced same issue in both of them
<kandarpk> neeraj: look at line 31
<kandarpk> in your error report
<kandarpk> two versions 34, 28 are mentioned
<neeraj> may be bcz I did't changed the folder name..
<neeraj> but thats just a warning
<kandarpk> hmmm, my folder name too is different
<kandarpk> lets try by changing it
<ankurkhurana_> kandarpk : you filed ITP?
<kandarpk> ankurkhurana_: nope
<ankurkhurana_> kandarpk, you filed ITP?
<neeraj> the bug is discussed here http://www.mail-archive.com/pkg-multimedia-maintainers@lists.alioth.debian.org/msg00450.html
 * lfaraone waves.
<kandarpk> lfaraone: Hi
<kandarpk> lfaraone: should the version number match the number written NEWS file of the package ?
<lfaraone> kandarpk: which package?
<kandarpk> lfaraone: any package we need to build
<kandarpk> we are facing some error
<ankurkhurana__> lfaraone, hi
<kandarpk> in using $ fakeroot debian/rules get-orig-source
<kandarpk> lfaraone: please have a look here :
<kandarpk> http://pastebin.org/385435
<kandarpk> lfaraone: we ( me and neeraj ) didn't face the error when we change the version
<kandarpk> to match the one mentioned in the NEWS file
<lfaraone> kandarpk: hm. looks like they didn't properly tag their tarballs.
<lfaraone> *their commits
<ankurkhurana_> lfaraone,  i was filing ITP
<ankurkhurana_> well one min
<kandarpk> lfaraone: true, but dfarning said that NEWS files are usually not upto date
<lfaraone> according to http://activities.sugarlabs.org/en-US/sugar/addon/4063 34 is the latest released version.
<lfaraone> but 33 is the latest tagged version in git...
<lfaraone> kandarpk: I'll send an email to erikos (the upstream developer of memorize) and ask him to tag his repository or preferably release tarballs.
<kandarpk> lfaraone: faced same problem with connect-activity, poll-activity
<kandarpk> lfaraone: after this faced problem with: $ git-buildpackage --git-ignore-new
<kandarpk> http://paste.ubuntu.com/460339/
<kandarpk> both of us got the same error
<lfaraone> kandarpk: okay. well, after you run the get-orig-source rule you have to remove the orig.tar.gz from your repository. "git rm sugar-memorize-activity_28.orig.tar.gz"
<kandarpk> lfaraone: ok.
<kandarpk> lfaraone: what does its presence leads to ?
<kandarpk> *why does it result in an error
<lfaraone> kandarpk: well, you're adding a binary file to the package. Usually that isn't what you want, so dpkg-source errors out.
<lfaraone> kandarpk: in this case, it's right, since you accidentally left a copy of the tarball in the repository itself.
<kandarpk> lfaraone: wonderful
<kandarpk> all commands executed successfully
<kandarpk> lfaraone: thanks
<kandarpk> lfaraone: one more thing, can we leave the URL empty in watch file ?
<lfaraone> kandarpk: You shouldn't.
<ankur> lfaraone,  i was filing ITP and i am given whole lot og bugs
<kandarpk> lfaraone: what is it used for ?
<kandarpk> updates ?
<ankur> to search if it\ have one of them
<ankur> should i just skip them
<lfaraone> ankur: okay. just skip them.
<ankur> they are arnd 3000
<lfaraone> kandarpk: so that Debian systems can see if there are new unpackaged versions of software.
<ankur> [y|N|b|m|r|q|s|f|?]   q i suppose
<ankur> ?
<lfaraone> ankur: try
<lfaraone> ankur: try "?" and see which one is applicab le.
<dfarning> ankur, are you still around
<ankur> dfarning,  yes but having really tough time with my connection :(
<ankur> will get it fixed tommorw
<ankur> ISP people will be coming around tommorow
<dfarning> ankur, good it is being fixed.
<dfarning> it looks like you gor your package to build.
<ankur> dfarning,  well i was going for the slider puzle as of now
<ankur> and was filing ITP for that :)
<dfarning> great
<dfarning> lfaraone, how is everything going.
<lfaraone> dfarning: decently.
<ankurkhurana_> well i know now with the help from luke that our license is GPL but are we supposed to write copyright holder
<ankurkhurana_> or just licence type
<ankurkhurana_> ?
<lfaraone> dfarning: today I'll take a look at the repos of the people who've pushed up.
<lfaraone> ankurkhurana_: you need to list the license type, and the copyright holders, of all the files.
<dfarning> lfaraone, +1, can you send the results of the reviews to the olpc-debian ml?
<lfaraone> ankurkhurana_: http://dep.debian.net/deps/dep5/ explains the syntax of the copyright files.
<lfaraone> dfarning: but of course.
<lfaraone> ankurkhurana__: http://dep.debian.net/deps/dep5/ explains the syntax of the copyright files.
<dfarning> lfaraone, so tomorrow should we focus on fixing what you identified in the reviews and finishing up the queue you identified?
<lfaraone> dfarning: sure.
<kandarpk> ankurkhurana_: I've finished packaging building
<kandarpk> can you please let me know what to do next ?
<kandarpk> dfarning: pollbuilder is properly installed and running on my system. :)
<dfarning> lfaraone, my next is to spend the rest of the week identifying and fixing bugs in Debian.  Then on monday we can shift gears and think about ubuntu 10.10.
<dfarning> kandarpk, very cool
<lfaraone> dfarning: in all honesty, we really don't have to worry about shifting over to 10.10 until a little before Feature Freeze, since before then anything we do in Debian will reflect in Ubuntu.
<dfarning> kandarpk, Are you ready to file a ITP and push it?
<kandarpk> dfarning: yes
<kandarpk> how do I proceed ?
<kandarpk> I know the steps for pushing
<dfarning> kandarpk, there are good instructions for filing a ITP at http://www.debian.org/devel/wnpp/#l1
<kandarpk> Ok.
<kandarpk> dfarning: I have some issues
<dfarning> kandarpk, yes?
<neeraj> kandarpk, I am still facing the last error
<kandarpk> 1) the version number is not upto date
<ankurkhurana__> dfarning,  well can you see into the abiword issue?
<neeraj> Though I got orig, diff build and dsc file
<kandarpk> dfarning: thats because the package wasn't building properly if it didn't match the version in NEWS fi;e
<ankurkhurana__> i was not able to install pyabiword and only installing abiword didnt solve my problem
<kandarpk> ankurkhurana__: maybe you need to install python-abiword
<dfarning> ankurkhurana__, yes, I think we will spend the rest of this week and next wee fixing the issues we identified this week.
<neeraj> http://paste.ubuntu.com/460367/
<dfarning> kandarpk, pyabiword is pretty broke.  I think we will need to spend a couple of days on it next week.
<kandarpk> neeraj, you need to run : "git rm sugar-memorize-activity_28.orig.tar.gz"
<kandarpk> after git-import-orig --pristine-tar -u ''87'' sugar-read-activity_87.orig.tar.gz
<dfarning> kandarpk, I did not realize that the build script that NEWS was upto date.  That is pretty clever.
<kandarpk> dfarning: pollbuild too was runtime dependent on module abiword
<neeraj> after that particular step
<neeraj> k
<neeraj> lemme try
<ankurkhurana_> lfaraone,  well i have to mention Red Hat and world work shop as different authors of different modules
<ankurkhurana_> ?
<lfaraone> ankurkhurana_: list the files that they claim copyright on, yes.
<kandarpk> installing python-abiword solved the issue
<neeraj> though I have got all 4 file as output this time
<dfarning> manusheel_, are you around?
<kandarpk> dfarning: how do I proceed with pushing ?
<dfarning> kandarpk, lfaraone will know.
<lfaraone> ankur: here's a brief example: http://git.debian.org/?p=collab-maint/sugar-pippy-activity.git;a=blob;f=debian/copyright;
<kandarpk> upto date version is 26, while mine is 22
<manusheel_> dfarnig: Hi David.
<kandarpk> lfaraone: can you help ?
<manusheel_> I am around.
<lfaraone> kandarpk: which activity? and did you already have version 22 imported?
<ankur> lfaraone,  thats very helpful
<kandarpk> lfaraone: pollbuilder--activity
<kandarpk> lfaraone: downloaded the 26 version, but as NEWS wasn't upto date
<manusheel_> dfarning: Trying to arrive at a good conclusion on the read activity issue. I'll write an e-mail to Marco Gritti to fix the Evince specific part.
<dfarning> manusheel_, I am thinking that we want to spend the rest of this we packaging and then spend next week fixing the issues that we have identified this week.
<kandarpk> lfaraone: I had to name it version 22
<manusheel_> dfarning: Sure, David. I'll ask the team to document the processes and details of packaging via git.
<dfarning> manusheel_, great.  I'll start to list the issues and forward them to you.
<manusheel_> dfarning: Sure. Please do. I'll develop a roadmap on the issues, and who'll look after which issues.
<ankurkhurana_> manusheel_,  well i lost my connection but if we are talking abt documenation of the same process we are doing, i was doing it side by side
<dfarning> manusheel_, I think our most critical path is now pyabiword.
<manusheel_> dfarning: Absolutely.
<manusheel_> ankurkhurana: Great. Glad you have been documenting things side by side. Nothing better than that.
<dfarning> manusheel_, should I add the items to the the spreadsheet or send you an email?
 * lfaraone will be back later tonight. I'm leaving, on an airplane!
<manusheel_> dfarning: You can send me an e-mail. Will integrate it to the spreadsheet over the weekend.
<dfarning> lfaraone, see you.
<dfarning> manusheel_, ok.
<manusheel_> lfaraone: Have a nice trip.
<ankurkhurana_> lfaraone,  bye
<kandarpk> lfaraone: bye
 * dfarning start poking into abiword and pyabiword.
<manusheel_> dfarning: Abiword and PyAbiword are two important pieces that we'll need to fix for Write and Newspaper activities. Will start working on them.
<dfarning> manusheel_, I have made contact with an upstream developer,  I see if can help mentor us.
<manusheel_> dfarning: Great. Could you please let me know whom are referring to?
<dfarning> uwog is his nick... I am not sure of much else yet:)
<manusheel_> dfarning: Great. I know uwog. He is a good friend of mine. We have worked together in the past while I was at Boston.
<manusheel_> dfarning: uwog is a great guy.
<dfarning> manusheel_, what is his name?  he is one of the people I have never matched up there nick with there real name?
<manusheel_> dfarning: uwog is Marc Maurer.
<manusheel_> dfarning: He was the write activity contributor. He helped us in the development of Newspaper activity.
<manusheel_> dfarning: A core Abiword guy.
<ankurkhurana_> dfarning,  if i may ask again , well where do we had to look for an upstream tarball for watch file
<manusheel_> dfarning: Marc and Martin helped us a lot in answering questions on Abiword and PyAbiword.
<dfarning> manusheel_, very good. thank you, that helps alot.
<dfarning> ankurkhurana_, if there is a tar ball it will be on download.sugarlabs.org.
<manusheel_> dfarning: One question. How will Marc be contributing? Will he submit patches to ppa or to Debian through Luke or Jonas?
<dfarning> manusheel_, we still need to work that out.  But... rest assured that we will not be working much on the ppa.
<dfarning> manusheel_, the emphasis will be on upstream debain, and syncing thoses packages into universe from now on:)
<ankurkhurana_> dfarning, manusheel_  sir , i wil go to sleep now
<ankurkhurana_> i will package the second activity and contact you tommorow
<ankurkhurana_> bye
<dfarning> ankurkhurana_, good night and  thanks for a good day.
<dfarning> manusheel_, do you have marc's email?  I only have his irc nick.
<kandarpk> dfarning, manusheel_ sir : I too should leave now
<kandarpk> Good night
<dfarning> kandarpk,  thanks and good night.
<kandarpk> dfarning: thanks for your guidance :)
<dfarning> kandarpk, any time.
<manusheel_> kandarpk: Good night.
<kandarpk> dfarning: by the way,
<manusheel_> dfarning: Yes, I have Marc's e-mail address.
<manusheel_> dfarning: Let me send it to you.
<kandarpk> after git-import-orig
<dfarning> manusheel_, thanks
<kandarpk> we need to run
<kandarpk> git rm package_name_version.orig.tar.gz
<kandarpk> to successfully
<kandarpk> good night
<dfarning> kandarpk, yes that makes sense it appears to be a binary file to git-buildpackage
<ankurkhurana__> dfarning,  well i didnt go to sleep
<ankurkhurana__> i build the second package as well i built the package
<ankurkhurana__> dfarning, can you guide me on uploading it as well
<dfarning> ankurkhurana__, :)
<ankurkhurana__> ?
<ankurkhurana__> :)
<ankurkhurana__> so i can sleep in peace :)
<ankurkhurana__> i think
<manusheel_> ankurkhurana_: :-)
<dfarning> ankurkhurana__, sure we can figure it out:)
<manusheel_> Ian_Daniher: Hi Ian. Around?
<ankurkhurana__> well dfarning  , as met connection may ditch me, if that happens i might contact you on chat?
<ankurkhurana__> will that be okay
<ankurkhurana__> >
<ankurkhurana__> ?
<ankurkhurana__> i will create a documentation on that as well
 * Ian_Daniher waves
<dfarning> ankurkhurana__, sure
<Ian_Daniher> Hey - sorry for the delay.
<manusheel_> Ian_Daniher: Absolutely fine.
<ankurkhurana__> dfarning,  git push git+ssh://git.debian.org/git/collab-maint/sugar-sliderpuzzle-activity.git master
<ankurkhurana__> will that do
<ankurkhurana__> ?
<dfarning> hey Ian_Daniher manusheel_said you were working on usr on usb
<Ian_Daniher> My interest is in the customization process. I'm finding that many of the cosmetic issues I'm running into with my Ubuntu-Sugar-Remix-on-a-Stick stem from the live CD bit
<Ian_Daniher> dfarning: yep.
<dfarning> ankurkhurana__, I think so.
<Ian_Daniher> dfarning: itd-usr.blogspot.com
<Ian_Daniher> dfarning: stuff's working, but room for improvement
<manusheel_> Ian_Daniher: The Write activity issue is resolved, right?
<Ian_Daniher> manusheel_: I fixed it, but my changes haven't been documented or pushed upstream. I'll email you with a post to itd-usr.blogspot.com later today.
<dfarning> Ian_Daniher, I think almost all comsetic improvement that you would make would also apply to normal USR.
<manusheel_> Ian_Daniher: Sure. That would be great.
<Ian_Daniher> manusheel_: image of it working on ubuntu netbook remix on my blog :)
<dfarning> Ian_Daniher, are you posting your fixes anywhere?
<Ian_Daniher> dfarning: yes, quite possibly.
<Ian_Daniher> dfarning: they'll be posted to my blog as well as the PPA.
<dfarning> Ian_Daniher, which ppa are you uploading to?
<Ian_Daniher> dfarning: would the usr on launchpad be appropriate?
<manusheel_> Ian_Daniher: Great. Yes, just visited your blog.
<ankurkhurana__> dfarning,  push successful , well there were some changes in command as well , i will document them.
<Ian_Daniher> dfarning: also, would like to adopt our ISO generation procedure for use with Open-1-to-1
<ankurkhurana__> dfarning,  manusheel_ sir good night
<ankurkhurana__> :)
<dfarning> Yes, I would like to work with you to integrate your work with the core USR and the build system.
<manusheel_> ankurkhurana_ : Good night Ankur.
<Ian_Daniher> dfarning: Emphatic "Ditto" on my part.
<dfarning> Ian_Daniher, would you mind sending patches to the sugarteam mailing list for now?  Then we can create a process for pushing them upstream when every possiable.
<Ian_Daniher> dfarning: okay, i'll send patches and procedures to the list
<manusheel_> Ian_Daniher: Did you test collaboration (multi-user editing) for Write activity?
<manusheel_> dfarning: Good idea indeed.
<Ian_Daniher> manusheel_: no
<manusheel_> Ian_Daniher: Please do test collaboration.
<dfarning> Ian_Daniher, we have shifted gears slightly and are working on Sugar an debian.  Then we will sync from debian to ubuntu 10.10.  I want to becarefull we don't lose your work in the confusion.
<Ian_Daniher> dfarning: duly noted - what about the USR livecd?
<manusheel_> dfarning: I'll make sure that does not happen. Will keep a track record.
<manusheel_> That is indeed important too.
<manusheel_> dfarning: Around?
<Ian_Daniher> manusheel_: where in the repo is the livecd / chroot script?
<Ian_Daniher> dfarning: ^
<manusheel_> dfarning: Can you direct Ian to the script?
<manusheel_> Ian_Daniher: It seems David is not around at this juncture. He will be back soon.
<dfarning> Ian_Daniher, manusheel_ sorry, Guests from out of town arrived before my sister got home from dentist.  required brief emergency babysitting session:)
<dfarning> Ian_Daniher,  the build script live on the build vm, if you send me your prefered log in and ssh key I can create an account so you can edit the scripts and create isos.
<Ian_Daniher> dfarning: will do. I'll email it to you later today. thanks!
<Ian_Daniher> dfarning: sent my pubkey + username
<dfarning> Ian_Daniher, try ssh it@140.186.70.115
<manusheel_> Ian_Daniher: Kindly send us the documentation on how we have fixed the Abioword issue.
#ubuntu-sugarteam 2010-07-08
<dipankar> lfaraone, hi. how you doing?
<lfaraone> dipankar: good. I'm currently reviewing flipsticks and will update with a mail to the list shortly.
<lfaraone> dipankar: so far, it's very good. there are just a few omissions which I'll note.
<lfaraone> dipankar: specifically, COPYING is being installed in the /usr/share/sugar/activities/FlipSticks.activity/ folder of your resulting package.
<lfaraone> dipankar: to remove it, you should add an install/sugar-flipsticks-activity:: rule to debian/rules which does "rm -f debian/sugar-flipsticks-activity/usr/share/sugar/activities/FlipSticks.activity"
<dipankar> lfaraone, so rules is kinda of shell script. I thought it was something else
<lfaraone> dipankar: it's a make file.
<dipankar> ok
<lfaraone> dipankar: stuff that goes inside the individual make rules is executed in a shell.
<lfaraone> dipankar: to define a make rule, you give the rule name, then on each line you wish to have belong to that rule you indent using tabs. (not spaces!)
<dipankar> lfaraone, ok.
<dipankar> so lfaraone , it should be like the following:
<dipankar> rem_COPYING:
<dipankar> (tab)rm -f debian/sugar-flipsticks-activity/usr/share/activities/FlipSticks.activity
<dipankar> ?
<lfaraone> dipankar: well, you're appending to the existing install rule for s-f-a, so you should title your rule "install/sugar-flipsticks-activity::", per the page I linked in the review email.
<lfaraone> dipankar: other than that, you're golden.
<dipankar> lfaraone, that means some set of rules are already defined for writing the rules file?
<lfaraone> dipankar: when you include cdbs, it defines a number of rules.
<dipankar> lfaraone, ok.
<lfaraone> dipankar: by the way, it looks like ankur was having the same issue you were yesterday due to the presence of ".git" in the upstream tarball. http://git.debian.org/?p=collab-maint/sugar-sliderpuzzle-activity.git;a=summary
<lfaraone> dipankar: if he comes online and I'm not here, can you talk to him and explain how we fixed the problem?
<dipankar> lfaraone, no problem at all.
<dipankar> lfaraone, I will tell Ankur to remove it through file roller
<lfaraone> cool. I'll be back in 15, be here for a few minutes, then head out for the night. let me know if you have additional troubles, dipankar.
<dipankar> lfaraone, btw did you figure any other method for the same?
<lfaraone> dipankar: yeah, to remove it in the get-orig-source rule. The proper way to do that I am working out.
<kandarpk> lfaraone: could you please get pollbuilder activity tagged ?
<kandarpk> I worked on it yesterday, but it has previous version.
<kandarpk> lfaraone: a.sl.o page : http://activities.sugarlabs.org/en-US/sugar/addon/4074
<lfaraone> kandarpk: hmmm. try changing the version in changelog to "26+git20100521.d4def0b6-1" and running get-orig-source.
<lfaraone> that way we're manually specifying the git commit to use.
<kandarpk> lfaraone: I am not on my PC right now, will get back to you if I face any problems performing the above mentioned step
<lfaraone> kandarpk: cool. I'm off, sleep.
<kandarpk> lfaraone: thanks
<kandarpk> lfaraone: Good night
 * dipankar is away: I'm not here
 * dipankar is back (gone 00:05:59)
<ankur> hello,
<ankur> lfaraone,  around?
 * dipankar is away: I'm not here
 * dipankar is back (gone 00:00:01)
<Manusheel> kandarpk: Hi Kandarp.
<Manusheel> dipankar: Hi Dipankar.
<kandarpk> Manusheel sir: Hello sir
<dipankar> hello, Manusheel Sir
<dipankar> how are you?
<Manusheel> kandarpk: How did the connect activity come along?
<Manusheel> dipankar: Very well, thank you.
<Manusheel> dipankar: Did you get a chance to read Luke's memo?
<kandarpk> Manusheel sir: sir, David asked me to leave that for now, so I build pollbuilder
<dipankar> Manusheel, yes Sir, I am working on that only
<Manusheel> kandarpk: Ok.
<Manusheel> kandarpk: How are you finding the pollbuilder activity?
<Manusheel> dipankar: Great. Neat effort in flipsticks activity.
<Manusheel> Keep it up.
<ankur> Manusheel: sir , i filed ITP yesterday , but haven't got any confirmation email.Should i wait till tommorow to file it again?
<kandarpk> Manusheel sir: Sir, it was working ok, didnt try much
<ankur> Manusheel:  good morning
<Manusheel> ankur: Good afternoon Ankur. Kindly send a reminder e-mail to Luke at 5:30 pm, India time.
<Manusheel> ankur: In the meantime, build the ITP for sugar-sliderpuzzle-activity.
<dipankar> Manusheel, Thank You Sir. Also my ITP has been acknowledged. -> http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=588400
<Manusheel> kandarpk: Will we be able to package the poll builder activity successfully today?
<Manusheel> dipankar: Neat. Let me go through it.
<kandarpk> Manusheel sir: I packaged it yesterday, was running fine on my system,
<kandarpk> but couldn't push it becaue of some issue with the version
<Manusheel> kandarpk: Ok, can you elaborate on the issue?
<kandarpk> Manusheel sir: lfaraone has told me a workaround, so will try pushing it today
<ankur_> dipankar: are you sure we have to file the ITP copyrights that way.
<Manusheel> kandarpk: Ok. Great.
<ankur_> Luke told me to list all the copyrights we encounter in all the files.
<kandarpk> Manusheel sir: the version we need to mention had to be the same as mentioned in the NEWS file
<dipankar> ankur_, I didn't get your point...
<ankur_> i sent an documentation , please see if i was wrong or if we are missing something here
<Manusheel> kandarpk: We should follow activity.info file.
<Manusheel> The version number over there is the correct version.
<kandarpk> Manusheel sir: I'll get back to you on this
<kandarpk> sorry, have to leave urgently
<Manusheel> kandarpk: Sure.
<Manusheel> No worries.
<Manusheel> dipankar: Neat work. Just reviewed the ITP.
<ankur_> dipankar:  got my point?
<Manusheel> dipankar: Good work.
<dipankar> ankur, I showed the ITP mail to Luke before sending it to bugs@
<dipankar> Manusheel, Thank You Sir
<ankur> well , then it is okay, he told me to list all the copyright holders
<ankur> http://paste.ubuntu.com/460504/
<dipankar> ankur, what you are talking about is debian/copyright file.
<ankur> i tried to file something like this
<ankur> well
<dipankar> ankur, sorry, I guess Luke will be able to clear your doubts
<dipankar> ankur, Luke sent me the ITP for s-terminal-a. I referred to that while filling mine
<ankur_> dipankar:  i think i might have been confuesd as well
<ankur_> so i dont know.
<ankur_> Manusheel sir , can you guide us on this
<ankur_> ?
<Manusheel> ankur_: Can you elaborate on the issue?
<dipankar> ankur_, here is the Luke's version: http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=587777
<ankur_> Manusheel:  while filing an ITP request do we need to mention all the copyright holders?
<dipankar> ankur_, It was there on wiki : Sugar/tasks
<Manusheel> ankur_: You should.
<ankur> i mean i am thinking that i might have confused it with luke
<ankur> dipankar:  it is quite possible that it might not have any other copyright holders.
<dipankar> ankur, good point. :)
<ankur_> Manusheel , dipankar shared a document with you 10 min ago.
<ankur_> sorry i shared a doc
<dipankar> ankur_, I got only license : GPLv2
<ankur_> dipankar:  you filed ITP through email or reportbug?
<ankur_> how did you find that?
<dipankar> ankur_, though e-mail
<ankur_> i filed  through terminal
<ankur_> :(
<dipankar> ankur_, filing through e-mail is easy.
<dipankar> ankur_, we might use terminal later on.
<ankur> dipankar:  i will be going now, i suppose i will be leaving now
<ankur> sry
<ankur> double writing
<ankur> bye
<Manusheel> neeraj: Hi Neeraj.
<Manusheel> Around?
<neeraj> Hi sir,
<neeraj> yes
<Manusheel> neeraj: Are you working on Memorize packaging?
<Manusheel> neeraj: Kandarp told me that he is looking after poll activity. Were you working on it yesterday?
<Manusheel> neeraj_: Around?
<neeraj_> Manusheel sir, yes
<neeraj_> I was working on memorize activity
<neeraj_> Me and kandarp sir were facing the sme error.. He discussed it with lfaraone , and solved the problem. I will complete the memorize one tonight
<neeraj_> also, I have not started poll activity yet. Tomorrow I build the package first time using git. I will work/discuss poll activity with kandarp sir in evening.
<Manusheel> neeraj_ : Great to hear.
<Manusheel> neeraj_ : Let us try and arrive at a good conclusion on these 2 tasks soon.
<Manusheel> neeraj_ : Please let me know if you face any issues.
<kandarpk> lfaraone: the idea of changing the version in changelog to "26+git20100521.d4def0b6-1" and running fakeroot debian/rules get-orig-source didn't help
<kandarpk> it just creates a tarball "sugar-poll-activity_26+git20100521.d4def0b6.orig.tar.gz"
<lfaraone> kandarpk: yes, that's correct. the tarball should contain the commit d4def0b6.
<lfaraone> kandarpk: which, as http://git.sugarlabs.org/projects/poll tells you, is the most recent commit. (and was committed the same day that 26 was released)
<kandarpk> lfaraone: how do I do that ?
<lfaraone> kandarpk: get-orig-source figured it out automatically.
<lfaraone> kandarpk: the rule looks at the package version and determines if there is a git commit ID provided to the version. (following the "VERSION+gitDATE.COMMIT" format)
<lfaraone> kandarpk: if it finds it, it builds a tarball of the contents of the repository as of that commit ID.
<lfaraone> kandarpk: keep in mind you may still have to remove the .git folder from the original tarball, since I don't think the rule I gave you does that automatically.
<kandarpk> lfaraone: you mean the tarball being created is correct, I need to rename it ?
<lfaraone> kandarpk: no, you don't need to rename it. just use it as it is with that name and version number.
<kandarpk> lfaraone: ok.
<lfaraone> kandarpk: (that way it's clear what you used as the basis for the source, since upstream did not tag their commits properly)
<lfaraone> kandarpk: but you should inspect the tarball with file-roller and ensure that it does not contain a ".git" folder before you import.
<kandarpk> lfaraone: ok, thanks.
<kandarpk> lfaraone: I placed "cd $(SOURCE_DIR) && rm -rf .git*" in rules
<lfaraone> kandarpk: ah, then you're golden.
<Ian_Daniher> posted fix for write to the mailing list.
<Ian_Daniher> it's slightly inelegant but full-functioning.
<kandarpk> lfaraone: do I need to rename the directory as well ?
<lfaraone> kandarpk: only if you want to :)
<kandarpk> great. :)
<lfaraone> Ian_Daniher: installing python-abiword works if you use aptitude, just not apt-get. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pyabiword/+bug/601415
<lfaraone> Ian_Daniher: aptitude tries to make it work, but tells you it's technically broken.
<Ian_Daniher> lfaraone: okay, good to know.
<Ian_Daniher> lfaraone: but aptitude isn't what our customisation uses, IIRC
<lfaraone> Ian_Daniher: interesting. it should be. aptitude is the official package manager of Debian and the breakfast of champions.
<Ian_Daniher> lfaraone: ...?
<Ian_Daniher> lfaraone: what's apt-get then?
<lfaraone> Ian_Daniher: supported, but it's dep-resolving fu is weak when it comes to broken situations.
<Ian_Daniher> lfaraone: oh, I half-confused aptitude and synaptic. not 100% sure what our customisation uses afterall.
<Ian_Daniher> lfaraone: I'll know for sure when dfarning getsback to me about our server.
<kandarpk> lfaraone: debcommit -m'initial commit' is giving error
<kandarpk> http://paste.ubuntu.com/460673/
<kandarpk> I ran "git add debian/ " before running this command
<lfaraone> kandarpk: don't use debcommit. use "git commit'
<lfaraone> *"
<lfaraone> kandarpk: and you should remove the orig.tar.gz from the current directory, or move it somewhere else.
<kandarpk> lfaraone: Ok.
<Ian_Daniher> lfaraone: got your msg. should I alias aptitude to apt-get?
<lfaraone> Ian_Daniher: sure. the syntax is sliiightly different however.
<Ian_Daniher> lfaraone: fair enough.
<kandarpk> lfaraone: git commit reports no change detected
<kandarpk> http://paste.ubuntu.com/460675/
<lfaraone> kandarpk: okay. did you make any changes?
<kandarpk> lfaraone: I added debian folder
<lfaraone> kandarpk: run "git rm -f sugar-poll-activity_26+git20100521.d4def0b6.orig.tar.gz; git commit -m 'Remove duplicate upstream tarball'"
<lfaraone> kandarpk: give me the url of "git log master | curl -F 'sprunge=<-' http://sprunge.us" and "git status | curl -F 'sprunge=<-' http://sprunge.us"
<kandarpk> ok
 * lfaraone will depart on an airplane shortly, so I may disappear without warning.
<lfaraone> (for real this time)
<kandarpk> *installing curl
<kandarpk> lfaraone: http://sprunge.us/GVDH
<kandarpk> http://sprunge.us/FgaA
<lfaraone> kandarpk: okay. what does "git add debian/" followed by "git status" show you?
<kandarpk> nothing added or commited but untracked file present
<kandarpk> *added to commit
<kandarpk> http://paste.ubuntu.com/460681/
<lfaraone> kandarpk: okay, it looks liek it's already been committed...
<lfaraone> kandarpk: push up your work and I'll take a look in a few hours when I get on the ground.
<kandarpk> lfaraone: ok, thanks a lot :)
<kandarpk> I just need to run git push git:..... ?
<lfaraone> kandarpk: yes, if you've already created the repo
 * lfaraone is out.
<ankur> lfaraone, around?
<kandarpk> ankur: around ?
<kandarpk> dfarning: Hi
<kandarpk> long time!
<dfarning> kandarpk, hello yes almost 24 hour:)
<dfarning> kandarpk, something on one of them AC's other projects needed my full attention.
<dfarning> s/sof them/of/
<dfarning> kandarpk, how are you coming?
<kandarpk> dfarning: sorry. my PC is getting older.
<ankur> hello dfarning :)
<ankur> good morning
<dfarning> ankur, hello
<kandarpk> dfarning: for pushing do I need to run  'git push --all <url of remote git repo>'
<kandarpk> immediately after git-buildpackage --git-ignore-new ?
<dfarning> i don't think you need the --all flag.  but the rest is correct.
<kandarpk> dfarning: ok, thanks
<neeraj> kandarpk, around?
<kandarpk> neeraj: Hi
<neeraj> kandarpk, hi.. hw was ur day?
<kandarpk> neeraj: it was good, how about you ?
<neeraj> the error which we were facing while running buildpackage command was solved by removing the orig.tarball file..
<dfarning> kandarpk, ankur, neeraj,  How are thing going.
<ankur> well we were trying to sort out some issues
<ankur> dfarning:  i installed the slider puzzle
<kandarpk> dfarning: will push poll-activities and file the ITP in a few minutes
<kandarpk> *activity
<ankur> but it is not showing in my xephyr
<dfarning> kandarpk, cool good work.
<dfarning> ankur, what do you mean it is not showing in xepher?
<kandarpk> dfarning: the best part, the activity is working as intended :)
<ankur> well slider puzzle is not being shown under list of activity view
<dfarning> kandarpk, :)
<ankur> i installed it thrice
<ankur> is it a problem with activity or is it a problem with my packaging
<ankur> well i used the same method as jigsaw ppuzzle
<kandarpk> dfarning: developers of poll include Activity Team, should I include it in the ITP->Upstream Author ?
<ankur> and it was showing under activities , but it had some adiword problem so it didnt run
<dfarning> kandarpk, yes that would be good.
<dfarning> ankur, ok xepher is a specific term for a window manager which runs within and existing xsession.  it it not specific to sugar:)
<kandarpk> dfarning: sorry for interrupting, but one of the developers has nickname jasg (jorgesaldivar@gmail.com)
<dfarning> kandarpk, yes
<kandarpk> dfarning: any idea about his full name ?
<ankur> oh , well the activity is not opening under emulator( i am confused with specific term to call when running under gnome sesssion and sugar session)
<dfarning> kandarpk,  jorge saldivar
<dfarning> ankur, :)
<dfarning> ankur, are you currently working on slider?
<ankur> dfarning:  yes :)
<ankur> i packaged and i pushed it into git .
<dfarning> ankur did it seem to package correctly?
<ankur> but forgot to test before
<ankur> dfarning: well yes , if you say i can package it one more time to start from scratch
<ankur> but it packaged fine at that tmie
<ankur> no problems it gave
<dfarning> ankur, can you send me a copy of the .deb and I will test it here?
<ankur> dfarning:  yes sure , in a minute :)
<ankur> dfarning:  while uploading i noticed that deb file is unnaturally small.
<ankur> are deb file are of same size as source file or they can be smallr?
<dfarning> ankur, That sounds like a place to start debugging:)  They are usually about the same size.
<ankur> well i think i need to package again .
<ankur> i get back to you again after i package
<kandarpk> dfarning: when I try to push into alioth, getting the following error:
<kandarpk> $ git push --all git+ssh://git.debian.org/git/collab-maint/sugar-poll-activity.git
<kandarpk> Password:
<kandarpk> Password:
<kandarpk> Password:
<kandarpk> Permission denied (publickey,keyboard-interactive).
<kandarpk> fatal: The remote end hung up unexpectedly
<dfarning> kandarpk, that looks like a problem with your ssh key.
<neeraj> kandarpk, sir try kandarpl-guest.alioth.debian.org
<kandarpk> dfarning: do I need to SSH into alioth first ?
<neeraj> that might help
<dfarning> kandarpk, I would try just to make sure it works
<neeraj> kandarpk sir, yes you hve to add ssh key on alioth a/c
<kandarpk> dfarning: it does work, I created a repo there
<dfarning> kandarpk, what about the '--all' is that necessary?
<kandarpk> dfarning: dipankar used this command for pushing
<dfarning> kandarpk, there is no sugar-poll-activity on git.debian.org
<kandarpk> dfarning: I dont know why it isn't in the list
<kandarpk> http://git.debian.org/?p=collab-maint/sugar-poll-activity.git;a=summary
<kandarpk> use the url to access it
<dfarning> ok I see that, try without the --all
<kandarpk> ok
<dipankard> kandarpk, hello
<dipankard> neeraj, told me you were looking for me
<kandarpk> dipankard: hi
<kandarpk> dipankard: do I need to ssh into alioth before pushing ?
<dipankard> nope
<dipankard> kandarpk, just use the command git push --all
<kandarpk> dipankard: I created my repo a little while ago
<kandarpk> can that be a problem ?
<dipankard> are you able to see that repo?
<kandarpk> dipankard: not in the list, but can access it directly using the url
<kandarpk> http://git.debian.org/?p=collab-maint/sugar-poll-activity.git;a=summary
<dipankard> kandarpk, then wait for sometime
<kandarpk> ok
<dipankard> what url are you using for upload?
<dipankard> *upload/pushing
<kandarpk> $ git push --all git+ssh://git.debian.org/git/collab-maint/sugar-poll-activity.git
<dipankard> looks alright to me
<kandarpk> dipankard: it isn't accepting the password
<kandarpk> Password:
<kandarpk> Password:
<kandarpk> Password:
<kandarpk> Permission denied (publickey,keyboard-interactive).
<kandarpk> fatal: The remote end hung up unexpectedly
<dipankard> try git+ssh://kandarpk@git.debian.org/git/collab-maint/sugar-poll-activity.git
<kandarpk> kandarpk-guest ?
<dipankard> yeah
<ankur> dfarning:  the package built successfully
<ankur> it installed this time as well
<ankur> but it also requires abiword
<ankur> it seems that none of my packge are gonna work now
<ankur> as both depends on abiword
<kandarpk> dipankard: fatal: I don't handle protocol 'mailto:git+ssh'
<dipankard> hmm..
<dipankard> oops that was to access ssh
<dipankard> sorry kandarpk, my mistake
<dfarning> ankur, that is great that it works,  Can you create Itp for each package and push them.  As soon as our table of packages is complete, we will start debugging.  And abiword/pyabiwork is at the top of that list.
<neeraj> kandarpkguest@alioth.debian.org
<neeraj> *kandarpk-guest
<ankur> well i filed ITP for slider yesterday
<neeraj> try this
<ankur> will file for jigsaw now and push it as well
<kandarpk> neeraj: I can log into alioth using SSH
<neeraj> kandarpk, Ok..
<ankur> dipankard:  what was the email method of filing ITP
<ankur> it is good if it gives resopnse in 5 min
<ankur> terminal method took
<dipankard> ankur, search wnpp + Debian + ITP on google
<ankur> 24 hrs
<ankur> :P
<dipankard> ankur, then see the new entry by email
<ankur> dfarning: last thing
<dfarning> ankur, yes?
<ankur> as i wanted to push my newly built package to git
<ankur> i will be following the method given on the tutorial
<ankur> will i have to delete the rep
<dfarning> ankur, yes.
<ankur> or i can reflect the changes
<ankur> in git
<ankur> without removing all
<dipankard> kandarpk, I suggest writing an e-mail to Luke and David about the problem
<dipankard> oh, dfarning hi
<dipankard> dfarning, how are you doing this morning?
<dfarning> dipankard, find thank you.
<dipankard> dfarning, what about my package : flipsticks ?
<dipankard> dfarning, sorry I was off all day. I promise I will join with full force tomorrow
<dfarning> I would suggest writing an email to the olpc-deb mailing list and luke of jonas will respond.
<dfarning> dipankard, no problem I was also gone.
<dfarning> dipankard, it looks like luke gave flipsticks a review on the ml
<dipankard> dfarning, yup
<dipankard> dfarning, I thought there was some dependency error.. :(
<kandarpk> dipankard: can you let me know what all do I need to do with the copyright file
<dipankard> kandarpk, I myself am confused with the copyright file
<dipankard> kandarpk, how about I send an e-mail after I figure that out tmorrow
<kandarpk> dipankard: sure
 * dipankard says good night to all. heads to bed
<dfarning> dipankard, as soon as you get those problems fixed it will be accepted in to debian.  As soon as we work through the package table on the tasks page we will shift to debugging for a while.
<dipankard> dfarning, ohk. I will continue tomorrow. :) I am feeling very sleepy
<dipankard> :)
<ankur> dfarning:  i tried to push
<ankur> but
<ankur> ankurkhurana@ankurkhurana-desktop:~/sugar/slider2/sugar-sliderpuzzle-activity-8$ git push git+ssh://ankurkkhurana-guest@git.debian.org/git/collab-maint/sugar-sliderpuzzle-activity.git master
<ankur> Everything up-to-date
<ankur> ^^The mesage given by git
<ankur> is there anythig to remove everything else that was pushed before
<ankur> ?
<kandarpk> dfarning: Bug#588462, reply to my ITP
<kandarpk> how should I use it ?
<kandarpk> changelog ?
<dfarning> ankur, yes, you can loginto git.debian.org via ssh and remover sugar-sliderpuzzle-activity.git manually and repush
<dfarning> kandarpk, looking
<dfarning> kandarpk, What is the reference to #588462 ?
<kandarpk> dfarning: reference ?
<dfarning> kandarpk, ok I see it is the ITP.
<dfarning> kandarpk, I would just go through add try to fix the stuff luke identified.
<kandarpk> dfarning: doing that only :)
<kandarpk> dfarning: stuck with copyright file
<ankur> dfarning:  package uploaded again :)
<dfarning> ankur, Nice
<ankur> dfarning:  here was my copy of itp : http://paste.ubuntu.com/460504/
<ankur> i already filed it yesterday , but  after talking to dipankar i was confused if that was the right way to do so particularly with copyright section
<ankur> I did as luke told me but i might have confused it
<ankur> so it will be really great if you can check it out
<ankur> well i have got the acknowledgement for this ITP alreaady
<dfarning> ankur, I don't understand the copyright part of package yet:(
<ankur> dfarning:  ok , me neither :)
<ankur> but after talking to luke what i figured out was that we have to list copyright of each and every modules seperatley
<ankur> dfarning:  i will be going to sleep after wraping up some work
<ankur> in 5 min
<ankur> i think we will be working on pyabiword tomorrow :)
<ankur> good night dfarning :)
<dfarning> ankur, please just push and file the ITP ion the morning.  Luke or jonas will explain if anything is wrong.
<dfarning> ankur, good night and thank you.
<ankur> dfarning:  okay i will push and file before going to sleep.
<dfarning> ankur, and add the link to the ITP on the tasks table:)
<ankur> dfarning:  will do that:)
<ankur> in btw , my internet got fixed  today....
<dfarning> ankur, It will be nice to have that table ful so we can move on to other things
<dfarning> ankur, what did they have to do?
<ankur> Well i have Lan connection , they replaced out the whole wire, it got damaged due to rain .
<ankur> well it is monsoon(rainy season here ) and we have rains through these one two months ....
<ankur> dfarning:  apart from copyright , can you see if there is something else wrong with the ITP
<kandarpk> dfarning: I am leaving now, please let lfaraone know about the problem I faced while pushing
<kandarpk> output's here : http://paste.ubuntu.com/460752/
<ankur> dfarning, i submitted the ITP request and uploaded the package.
<dfarning> ankur, great.
<ankur> dfarning,  i will try to be here tommorow as well but i think i will not be available tomorrow.
<ankur> i will try to come back as possible
<ankur> will that be fine
<ankur> ?
<ankur> and will update the getting started wiki page tomorrow as well :)
<ankur> dfarning,  good night :) , feeling really sleepy now
<dfarning> Ok, yes, that will be fine, I'll send a status email tonight.
<dfarning> ankur, good night
#ubuntu-sugarteam 2010-07-09
<lfaraone> hiya.
<dfarning> hey lfaraone welcome back
<lfaraone> yep. now to get back ont he right timezone.
<dfarning> lfaraone, still waiting for your back to verify your account information....  website says one more day.
<lfaraone> dfarning: thanks for the update.
<dfarning> lfaraone, what are your plans for today?
<lfaraone> dfarning: this evening? I finished unpacking. I was planning on continuing to work on python-elements (for sugar-physics-activity), and reviewing any more activities if they have them.
<lfaraone> dfarning: so far I've reviewed all the suitable repos (one)
<dfarning> lfaraone, today is getting to be a rather ambiguous term for me,  I now have one long day interrupted by two naps:(
<lfaraone> dfarning: :( I try to keep a normal sleep schedule.
<dfarning> lfaraone, the review looked great thanks.
<lfaraone> dfarning: I mailed my review of sugar-flipsticks-activity to the list.
<lfaraone> dfarning: sugar-logviewer-activity needs to be updated to v23 using the get-orig-source rule (since there are no tarballs I can find)
<dfarning> lfaraone, me too.  within a couple of week I think the Seeta team will be productive so I can just be on line in the morning or at night.
<lfaraone> nevermind, I lied. Dip just needs to import http://download.sugarlabs.org/sources/sucrose/fructose/Log/Log-23.tar.bz2
<lfaraone> dfarning: I've gottten into a workflow of 9am-12pm and 9pm-12am. I'd like to add an additl hour in the morning so I can sleep earlier :)
<dfarning> lfaraone, that sounds good.
<lfaraone> dfarning: re Log, should I mail dipankar about that (since he's not on IRC)? Should I cc the alioth / ubuntu list?
<lfaraone> dfarning: and should I review it as it is in the interim?
<dfarning> I suggesting emailing him with alioth cced as we are working on debian packages.
<dfarning> lfaraone, what is the stand way for developers to ask that their packages be review?  Do they add a please review reply to their initial ITP bug?
<lfaraone> dfarning: to be reviewed by me, they just ask, or wait till I notice they've pushed up. Alternatively, they mail either the debian-olpc mailing list or the debian-mentors list.
<dfarning> lfaraone,   ok, lets stick with just asking for now.  Seeta is adding another developer today and one more next week.  So things might get confusing.  Just let me know if you need a more formal process.
<lfaraone> dfarning: nah, this is fine.
<dfarning> lfaraone, do you have other activities which need updating in debian or should be packaged from scratch to match SoaS?  If so, can you add them to the table on tasks?
<lfaraone> dfarning: all of the Ubuntu activities and all of the soas activities are listed.
<dfarning> lfaraone,  cool as far as packaging goes.  I think write should be at the top of your list as several activities are blocked by pyabiword.
<dfarning> dipankar, good morning
<dipankar> dfarning, good evening
<dipankar> :)
<dfarning> How are you today?
<dipankar> dfarning, I am doing good. I was just going through the report by Ankur
<dfarning> dipankar, yes it is helpful, he will be posting it on the gettingstarted wiki.
<dipankar> dfarning, there are some changes that will be required.
<dipankar> dfarning, I am looking for those.
<dfarning> dipankar, that is the beauty of wiki's they can be edited and improved by anyone.
<lfaraone> dipankar: could you import Log-23 from http://download.sugarlabs.org/sources/sucrose/fructose/Log/Log-23.tar.bz2 into your git repo, make sure the package builds and installs, and then push up?
<dipankar> dfarning, actually I was writing a documentation too. :) http://docs.google.com/View?id=dczzmvjm_1g2j3xmcz
<dipankar> lfaraone, I still have to finish works with the flipsticks activity that I couldn't complete yesterday.
<dipankar> lfaraone, sorry. :(
<lfaraone> dipankar: no worries.
<dipankar> lfaraone, btw, Ankur mentioned yesterday something about ITP filing.
<dipankar> lfaraone, he told me that the 'copyright :' should contain copyright of individual files
<lfaraone> dipankar: well, that's not realted to the ITP
<lfaraone> dipankar: debian/copyright should list the copyright of each file, yes. But the first entry (when you don't provide a "Files:" listing) it implicitly includes all files.
<lfaraone> dipankar: you only need to specify individual files or file patterns (like "foo/*") in future entries.
<lfaraone> dipankar: see http://dep.debian.net/deps/dep5/
<dipankar> lfaraone, thats what I thought. Ankur must have confused b/w debian/copyright and itp
<dipankar> lfaraone, where can I find the year for copyright?
<lfaraone> dipankar: go with "first year of release" or what is listed in the file.
<lfaraone> dipankar: usually it says 'Copyright © 2001 Foo Corp.' or something.
<dipankar> lfaraone, ohk. I think I found it. It is mentioned in the files like montage.py.. author: Ed Stoner (ed@whsd.net)
<dipankar> ### (c) 2007 World Wide Workshop Foundation
<lfaraone> dipankar: yeah. So "Copyright: © 2007 World Wide Workshop Foundation"
<dipankar> lfaraone, got it
<dipankar> lfaraone, does the following mean that 'rest of files in root directory are copyright to OLPC' :
<dipankar> Files: *
<dipankar> Copyright: © One Laptop Per Child
<lfaraone> dipankar: "rest of the files anywhere in the package not explicitly mentioned elsewhere"
<lfaraone> dipankar: so yeah, that and more :)
<dfarning> good morning kandarpk
<dipankar> lfaraone, but I am not finding the year for OLPC copyright. Any hint?
<kandarpk> dfarning: good morning
<dfarning> kandarpk, how are you?
<kandarpk> dfarning: I am good, thanks
<lfaraone> dfarning: I've no idea. I'd say "2007-2009"
<kandarpk> dfarning: how was your day ?
<dipankar> kandarpk, good morning. Great that you joined us. We are working on the debian/copyright file :)
<kandarpk> dipankar: great
<dfarning> lfaraone, yes, sounds reasonable.
<lfaraone> dipankar: see above.
<dfarning> kandarpk, it was good.
<dipankar> lfaraone, * I knew that was for me. not for David:)
<dfarning> kandarpk, and lfaraone and dipankar are working on copyrights,  just what we were ask about yesterday.
 * lfaraone will be off in about 30 minutes.
<dipankar> lfaraone, what about the following: (I found them in all the .po files):
<dipankar> # SOME DESCRIPTIVE TITLE.
<dipankar> # Copyright (C) YEAR THE PACKAGE'S COPYRIGHT HOLDER
<dipankar> # This file is distributed under the same license as the PACKAGE package.
<dipankar> # FIRST AUTHOR <EMAIL@ADDRESS>, YEAR.
<kandarpk> lfaraone: I couldn't push the package on alioth
<kandarpk> http://paste.ubuntu.com/460752/
<kandarpk> lfaraone: my [password wasn't accepted
<dfarning> lfaraone, before you go can you clarify your intended working times so the seeta team can coordinate.
<lfaraone> kandarpk: your username is kandarpk-guest, no?
<kandarpk> lfaraone: yes
<lfaraone> kandarpk: how would ssh know that?
<lfaraone> kandarpk: you should either specify it via the command line (as in "git+ssh://kandarpk-guest@git.debian.org/etc..."), or in the ssh config file per the alioth faq
<kandarpk> lfaraone: ok, right
<lfaraone> kandarpk: http://wiki.debian.org/Alioth/SSH#Howtohandledifferingusername
<kandarpk> lfaraone: makes sense
<kandarpk> lfaraone: thanks
<lfaraone> kandarpk: any time.
<lfaraone> I'll be usually here from 9h to 12h EDT, and back again from 21h to 00h EDT. Tomorrow I've got a server to rack in the morning, so I'll be leaving a bit eary at 11h.
<dfarning> kandarpk, ssh assumed the username you are using on your local computer unless specificied
<kandarpk> dfarning: ok, will keep that in mind
<dipankar> lfaraone, this is strange, there does not exist any debian/docs?
<lfaraone> dipankar: you will need to create and add the file.
<dipankar> lfaraone, so I need to add all the files I guess?
<dipankar> lfaraone, *in the root directory.
<lfaraone> dipankar: well, you only want to include documentation.
<lfaraone> dipankar: which in this case is the "lessons/" folder.
<dipankar> lfaraone, but here it mentions something else http://www.debian.org/doc/maint-guide/ch-dother.en.html#s-docs
<lfaraone> dipankar: "This file specifies the file names of documentation files we can have dh_installdocs(1) install[...]"
<lfaraone> dipankar: isn't that what I said earlier?
<dipankar> lfaraone, ohk, now I get it. For our case we only require 'lessons/' folder I guess.
<dipankar> lfaraone, this is new to me: http://paste.ubuntu.com/460941/, need some help
<lfaraone> dipankar: did you pull the changes I made before committing?
<dipankar> lfaraone, yes, I pulled in the changes well before I started changing the files
<dfarning> kandarpk, when will ishan be joining us?
<dipankar> lfaraone, here is the history of commands that I used : http://sprunge.us/RGXi
<kandarpk> dfarning: today
<dfarning> kandarpk, great.
<kandarpk> dfarning: manusheel sir has written to him a welcome email.
<dfarning> kandarpk, Yes i read that.  I was curious when you were going to introduce him to irc:)
<kandarpk> dfarning: as soon as he replies.
<dipankar> dfarning, I already sent him an e-mail regarding IRC usage. Actually I am guiding him currently :P
<dfarning> dipankar, great
<dipankar> dfarning, he also wakes up late in the morning. Probably today evening I will tell him to be on IRC, so that you and Luke can meet him
<lfaraone> dipankar: "git pull" and see what happens/
<lfaraone> dipankar: "git pull /etc/default/grub
<lfaraone> dipankar: "git pull git+ssh://git.debian.org/git/collab-maint/sugar-flipsticks-activity.git", that is.
<dipankar> lfaraone, WOAH! see here : http://paste.ubuntu.com/460945/
<lfaraone> dipankar: it seems you didn't pull in my changes before starting work.
<dipankar> lfaraone, but I did :(. You can see it in my command history :(
<lfaraone> dipankar: odd. well, those changes were not pulled in.
<lfaraone> dipankar: try "git mergetool" to resolve the conflicts you encountered.
<dipankar> lfaraone, debian/control seems unchanged.
<dipankar> Was the merge successful? [y/n]
<dipankar> lfaraone, but I guess I added a new dependency {misc:DEPEND}
<lfaraone> dipankar: okay. well, cancel out of that and see http://www.kernel.org/pub/software/scm/git/docs/user-manual.html#resolving-a-merge on how to resolve a merge conflict, then commit your changes, then push up.
 * dipankar will be back in 2 minutes
 * lfaraone is away, sleeping.
 * dipankar is going through merge tool
 * dipankar is away: I'm not here
<dfarning> Good morning ishan
<ishan> good morning david
<dfarning> Welcome to our irc channel:)
<ishan> thank you
<dfarning> ishan, are you going to be our networking expert of the design guy?
<dfarning> s/of/or/
<dfarning> both are critical:)
<ishan> this has not been decided yet
<ishan> manusheel sir has yet to decide my field
<dfarning> ok, so you will be working on general tasks for a while.
<ishan> I think so
<dfarning> ishan, it sounds like dipankar will be bringing you up to speed. how is that going?
<ishan> it has been good
<dfarning> great, do you also work from home?
<ishan> In a very short time I have learned a lot from him
<dfarning> or the office?
<ishan> i am also a student
<dfarning> ok, are you a summer intern?
<ishan> Not ecactly , i work for manusheel sir
<ishan> I do the work given by sir along with the colledge
 * dfarning often hires student because they adapt to the unconventional work process.
<dfarning> great, please free to ping me any time you have question either via irc or eamil.
<ishan> okay david
<dfarning> ishan, if you type my nick, dfarning, in IRC my computer will beep to get my attention:)  it is really handy
<ishan> k just getting used to using IRC
<dfarning> Most open source developers leave their IRC client running in the back ground when ever their computer is on.  That way others can beep them if necessary.
<dfarning> what channels have you joined?
<ishan> okay
<ishan> i have joined ubuntu sugarteam channel only
<dfarning> I would recommed that you set your IRC client to join #seeta, #sugar, and #ubuntu-sugarteam when ever it starts
<ishan> okay
<dfarning> #sugar is where all of the Sugar developers meet, #seeta is for seeta related administrative stuff, and this channel is for any thing development related.
<ishan> okay
<dfarning> After that, it is just a matter of learning how to follow several conversations at once while different people are working on the issues.
<dfarning> did dipankar assign you tasks for today?
<ishan> yes , I am learning python
<dfarning> how do you like it?
<ishan> I have just started it today only
<dfarning> :) ok.  please feel free if you ever have questions.  I am not big on formality:)
<dfarning> I'll let you get back to work.
<dfarning> nice to meet you.
<ishan> okay, will definately do that
<ishan> same here
 * dipankar is away: I'm not here
 * dipankar is back (gone 00:09:53)
<dipankar> lfaraone, good morning
 * dipankar is away: I'm not here
 * dipankar is back (gone 00:00:16)
<kandarpk> ankur: Hi
<dfarning> kandarpk, how are you?
<kandarpk> dfarning: Hi
<kandarpk> I am good
<kandarpk> how are you ?
<dfarning> I was very tired again so I slept longer than normal.
<dfarning> kandarpk, what are you working on?
<kandarpk> dfarning: making desired changes before pushing
<kandarpk> dfarning: adding copyright info.
<dfarning> kandarpk, great,  did luke clearly explain the copyright info last night
<kandarpk> dfarning: I didn't get much understanding then
<kandarpk> dfarning: I've pushed the package with most changes I knew of
<dfarning> dfarning, ok we will have to ask again.
<kandarpk> dfarning: what is debian/doc used for ?
<dfarning> kandarpk, I am not sure the packagin documentation refers to debian specif documentation.... I am not sure what that means.
<kandarpk> dfarning: hmmm, they seem very cryptic to me
<dfarning> kandarpk, see http://www.debian.org/doc/maint-guide/ch-dother.en.html#s-docs I think you just list the files Which provide infomation that is valuable to packagers.
<kandarpk> ok
<kandarpk> dfarning: after we complete packaging, what will we be doing next ?
<kandarpk> pyabiword ?
<dfarning> kandarpk, fixing the problems we identified while packaging, and applying the bug fixes we applied to the lucid ppa to the debain as nesessary
<dfarning> kandarpk, pyabiword is the top priority!
<kandarpk> dfarning: ok
<kandarpk> lfaraone: I've pushed sugar-poll-activity.
<kandarpk> lfaraone: please review it whenever you find time, thanks.
<kandarpk> dfarning: can you provide some pointers, I've just pushed the package and will be waiting for lfaraone's review
<dfarning> kandarpk, can you please file the itp and fill int the poll line on the tasks table?
<kandarpk> dfarning: I filed the ITP yesterday, will fill the table now
<kandarpk> dfarning: do I need to work on connect ?
<dfarning> kandarpk, as far as reviewing Jonas and lfaraone are the experts so I don't want to step on their authority.
<kandarpk> dfarning: I was asking about packaging connect-activity
<kandarpk> dfarning: you told it was rolled into presence-service
<dfarning> kandarpk, yes please I think it would be a good idea to package connect.
<dfarning> kandarpk, I was wrong:(  I was thinking of something else.
<kandarpk> dfarning: ok, I'll start on it
<kandarpk> *working on it
<dfarning> kandarpk, connect is a game similar to connect-4
<dfarning> kandarpk, I thought it had something to do with setting up network connections.
<kandarpk> dfarning: the name is confusing, I too was initially looking for it under network related packages
<kandarpk> dfarning: there are two packages for connect :
<kandarpk> http://activities.sugarlabs.org/en-US/sugar/search?q=connect&cat=all
<kandarpk> connect4 and connect4-2 player
<kandarpk> dfarning: which one do I choose ?
<dfarning> kandarpk, neither:) gcompris is a special set of activities.  I think the one we are looking for is on git.laptop.org
<dfarning> kandarpk, http://wiki.laptop.org/go/Connect
<kandarpk> dfarning: oh yes, I've visited this page before
<dfarning> good morning ankur.
<ankur> dfarning:  good morning :)
<dfarning> ankur, how are you?
<ankur> dfarning:  i am good :) , how are you ?
<ankur> well i received a mail from I.T. Daniher on ubuntu-sugarteam mailing list
<ankur> he was mentionong something about pyiabiword
<ankur> well i was studying that , if what he mentioned could be a workaround......
<dfarning> ankur, I am doing well.
<dfarning> ankur, let's ask kandarpk what he wants you to work on.  Finishing up the packages or getting started on pyabiword.  The thing with pyabiword is that It will take someone to make a long commitment to become an pyabieword expert.
<dfarning> good morning op_amp
<op_amp> dfarning: good morning :)
<kandarpk> dfarning: I would prefer working on pyabiword from tomorrow morning
<kandarpk> dfarning: weekends, so will be able to devote time to it
<dfarning> op_amp, welcome to ubuntu-sugarteam.
<ankur_> dfarning:  he is neeraj :)
<neeraj> dfarning: sorry.. should have told u earlier :P
<kandarpk> dfarning: it will help if you could provide some pointer now on working on pyabiword, so I'll be able to start working on it
<kandarpk> in the morning if you aren't available
<dfarning> kandarpk, then should ankur finish up one of the remaining activities on the table.
<kandarpk> dfarning: sure, I too am working on connect right now
<ankur> dfarning:  sure, let me check :)
<dfarning> kandarpk, I will be available in the morning.... and will need to look at pyabiword to see what needs to be done this afternoon.
<kandarpk> dfarning: ok, that will be great
<dfarning> neeraj, no problem -- I have added op_amp to my nickname database:)
<neeraj> dfarning: :) cool
<dfarning> op_amp, were you planning on working on memorize?
<op_amp> dfarning: I was facing some problem while running git-build package
<op_amp> I will work even after following all steps
<ankur_> dfarning:  you were talking about turtleart activity?
<op_amp> i will work with ankur and try to find out the problem
<dfarning> op_amp, great.
<op_amp> I followed all steps as mentioned in document(including git)
<op_amp> I was able to build slider puzzle activity successfully
<op_amp> which was assigned to ankur..
<op_amp> so there must be some problem in changes which I made in memorize activity..
<dfarning> ankur_ I'll contact Matthew as see how he is doing.
<dfarning> op_amp, yes, each package is unique so you will face unique challanges and problems
<ankur_> dfarning:  what was  i supposed to build as you were mentioning earlier?
<dfarning> ankur_ I would suggest xoirc.... It might be a bit harder than the first batch of packages.
<ankur_> okay i will work on it, also were we getting started on abiword as well
<ankur_> ?
<kandarpk> dfarning: how do I find commit ID of the last commit on connect ?
<kandarpk> http://dev.laptop.org/git/projects/connect-activity/commit/?id=68772c6e713075f4cf8266d468b9e5f810959aa9
<dfarning> ankur_,  yes kandarpk mentioned that he was going to start on it tomorrow.
<dfarning> ankur, chat record and etoys with also be interesting ( and chalanging :)
<ankur> well dfarning ,  while then with which one to start ? i think starting with xoric will good? what do you suggest?
<dfarning> ankur, Please start with XOirc... I think you might have gotten disconnected for my last answer.
<ankur> dfarning:  okay , i got your last reply abt etouys and chat record
<ankur> so i will start with XOirc
<ankur> also,take a look at this  http://paste.ubuntu.com/461201/
<ankur> dfarning: http://git.sugarlabs.org/projects/irc/repos/mainline  is this the same activity we are talking about?
<dfarning> ankur, when looking at activites we always want to start by searchin activities.sugarlabs.org .  There should be a reference to the upstream source.
<ankur> dfarning,  well i checked and ti seems that it was the right link.Will you mind checking it before i package it?
<ankur> http://wiki.sugarlabs.org/go/Activities/IRC
<ankur> http://git.sugarlabs.org/projects/irc
<ankur> in the wiki page , at bottom in course above link is given .
<dfarning> ankur, looks correct.
<ankur> dfarning,  will procede with it, in itp and git i will be naming the activity as sugar-irc-activity , sounds good?
<dfarning> ankur sounds good.
<dfarning> kandarpk, that was fast.
<kandarpk> dfarning: thanks
<dfarning> kandarpk, can you email me the .deb and I will install it
<kandarpk> ok, mailing you right away
<dfarning> kandarpk, it installed prefectly.... but we need to fix some bugs in the presence-service stack before we can play against each other.
<kandarpk> dfarning: oh
<kandarpk> :(
<dfarning> so debugging the network stack is hard yet import task,  I think the best bet is for someone to become a functional expert in the network and presence stack.
<kandarpk> dfarning: yes, we need to develop some expertise on networking
<kandarpk> dfarning: I think I should wait for lfaraone review on poll-activity before pushing connect-activity
<dfarning> kandarpk, I think manu mentioned ishan for networking.
<dfarning> kandarpk, go ahead and push it. It will wait in a queue until luke or jonas get a change to look at it.
<kandarpk> dfarning: but it will have similar issues ?
<kandarpk> will it help pushing it as well ?
<dfarning> kandarpk, if I understood correctly you and your team will focus on the user experience side of the problem and dipankar and his team will focus on the then underlying technical issues.
<dfarning> kandarpk, I suggest pushing it.  Maybe jonas will notice and review it. giving you another perspective.
<kandarpk> dfarning: ok, that makes sense
<dfarning> kandarpk, I am going to head to lunch.  I see you in the morning.
<kandarpk> dfarning: ok, bye.
<kandarpk> have a good day :)
<dfarning> good night
<lfaraone> dfarning: no worries about stepping on our authority, more reviews are always better.
<dfarning> lfaraone, :)
#ubuntu-sugarteam 2010-07-10
<dipankar> dfarning, hello.
<dipankar> lfaraone, hello
<dfarning> dipankar, good morning
<lfaraone> dipankar: hi.
<dipankar> dfarning, good evening  :)
<dipankar> lfaraone, did you get a chance to review the flipsticks?
<lfaraone> dipankar: not yet, apologies, I'm behind today
<dipankar> lfaraone, no worries. I tried them myself.
<lfaraone> dipankar: are all of the acitivties you packaged up to date?
<lfaraone> dipankar: iirc there is a newer Log out.
<dipankar> lfaraone, in flipsticks, the some files seem to have got modified somehow
<dipankar> lfaraone, just a sec I am pasting the debian/changelog
<dipankar> lfaraone, http://paste.ubuntu.com/461383/
<dipankar> lfaraone, see at lines 36, 42, 48;
<dipankar> dfarning, it would be great if you could help too. You might have faced this similar problem :)
<lfaraone> dipankar: i think I edited the changelog in one of my commits.
<lfaraone> dipankar: and you did too before you pulled.
<dipankar> lfaraone, I went through the 'fast-forwarding' section in man page of git push
<dipankar> lfaraone, I guess yes
<dfarning> dipankar, a simple merge conflict.  just delete the unwanted line manually and recommit.
<lfaraone> dipankar: is log ready for review or should I wait?
<dipankar> lfaraone, I got confused with the log. Since the activity name was 'logviewer' initially,
<lfaraone> dipankar: well, it's not a problem. just create a new changelog entry with "sugar-log-activity" and change all other mentions of logviewer to log. (but not in older entries of debian/changelog)
<lfaraone> dfarning: can you do "/mode -t #ubuntu-sugarteam" so I can change the topic?
<lfaraone> dfarning: you may need to "/msg ChanServ op dfarning" first.
<dipankar> lfaraone, so here is what I should do then:
<lfaraone> (NB: current review queue s-flip-a, s-poll-a, s-connect-a)
<dipankar> - use git-import-orig -u '23' PATH/TO/ORIG TARBALL
<dfarning> lfaraone,   - You are not authorized to perform this operation.
<dipankar> - Make a new debian/changelog
<lfaraone> dipankar: /msg ChanServ op dfarning #sugarteam
<dipankar> ^^ not for me
<dipankar> I guess
<lfaraone> * dfarning
<dfarning> Channel dfarning is not registered.
<lfaraone> dfarning: swap the #sugarteam and dfarning then :)
<lfaraone> dfarning: my IRC-fu is weak.
<dfarning> dipankar, see http://www.kernel.org/pub/software/scm/git/docs/user-manual.html#resolving-a-merge
<lfaraone> dfarning: yep. although this may be a good time to write the debian/watch file so you can automate the package download phase.
<dipankar> ^^ That was for me I guess
<lfaraone> dipankar: hehe, yes.
<lfaraone> dipankar: this is a test of your agility. :P
<lfaraone> dipankar: but seriously, here's an example of a watch file: http://git.debian.org/?p=users/ffm-guest/sugar-terminal-activity.git;a=blob;f=debian/watch;
<dfarning> lfaraone,  I think I might have to log on from my desktop.
<lfaraone> dipankar: rather, http://git.debian.org/?p=collab-maint/sugar-terminal-activity.git;a=blob;f=debian/watch
<dipankar> lfaraone, so, if I add the new repository to watch file, then the updating would take automatically??
<dipankar> * new repo -> sugarlabs one.
<lfaraone> dipankar: I mean the download location, at http://download.sugarlabs.org/sources/sucrose/fructose/Log/
<dipankar> lfaraone, * I meant download location. Just accidentally used 'repo'
<lfaraone> dipankar: if you replace the URL  in the watch file example I gave you with "http://download.sugarlabs.org/sources/sucrose/fructose/Log/Log-(.*)\.tar\.bz2" then you can run "uscan --force-download --rename" and it'll automatically fetch the latest version and put it in ..
<dipankar> lfaraone, now I am again confused :(
<dipankar> lfaraone, which process should I use : watch file or creating a new local repository?
<lfaraone> dipankar: if there are upstream release tarballs that are current (more recent or at the same level as) compared to what's in git, we prefer tarballs over git-built tarballs using get-orig-source.
<lfaraone> *prefer upstream release tarballs
<dipankar> lfaraone, ok.
<dipankar> lfaraone, that means we take up the 'watch' files menthod
<dipankar> lfaraone, you are here till 0000 hrs I guess.
<lfaraone> dipankar: probably.
<dipankar> lfaraone, I will be back in 15.
 * dipankar is away: I'm not here
 * dipankar is back (gone 00:05:29)
<dipankar> lfaraone, I seem to have screwed up my local repo for log.
<dipankar> lfaraone, will it be good to clone the repo from git alioth to a new directory?
<lfaraone> dipankar: sure.
<dipankar> lfaraone, btw I couldn't understand the git pull --rebase. Could you explain it a bit? will be of great help.
<lfaraone> dipankar: sorry, I've never had to use it.
<dipankar> lfaraone, actually I found it in the merge conflicts help. Never mind :P
<dipankar> lfaraone, in the watch file : shall I change the 'version=3' to 'version=23'?
<lfaraone> dipankar: nonono.
<lfaraone> dipankar: "version=" tells uscan which version of the uscan policy the watch file complies to.
<dipankar> lfaraone, ohk. I thought other way. :P so, each time it would take the latest upstream tar ball?
<dipankar> lfaraone, do I need to change the debian/changelog too before running the uscan command : '  Parameters are then  read  from  those
<dipankar>        control files and upstream ftp or http sites are inspected for newly available updates (as compared with
<dipankar>        the upstream version number retrieved from the debian/changelog file in the same directory).'
<dipankar> ??
<lfaraone> dipankar: no, you don't.
<lfaraone> dipankar: but uscan is used by automated tools such as DEHS <http://dehs.alioth.debian.org/> to determine whether Debian packages are up to date.
<lfaraone> dfarning: Poll reviewed.
<dfarning> lfaraone, great
<dipankar> lfaraone, ran uscan. what should be the next step?
<lfaraone> dipankar: in http://git.debian.org/?p=collab-maint/sugar-flipsticks-activity.git;a=commitdiff;h=345139af686507595e3a4e2863f643d7498933a3 , you changed debian/control directly, rather than debian/control.in. That means your changes will get lost when somebody regenerates debian/control from debian/control.in.
<dipankar> lfaraone, ohk.
<dipankar> lfaraone, so thats where the problem lies.
<lfaraone> dipankar: also, your commit message was "Rectified debian/control", but you modified a number of other files. In the future, please try to ensure that each change is in a separate commit.
<lfaraone> dipankar: same with "changed : debian/copyright, debian/docs, debian/rules". Not only does that contain more than one logical change per commit, the description tells me nothing about what you actually did.
<lfaraone> dipankar: commit messages are supposed to inform people as to what you did, not to what you did it.
<dipankar> lfaraone, ohk. Will keep that in mind. Sorry for this mistake :(
<lfaraone> dipankar: not a problem, just telling you so you'll know in the future.
<lfaraone> dipankar: also, I noticed on line 74 of http://git.debian.org/?p=collab-maint/sugar-flipsticks-activity.git;a=blob;f=debian/rules#l74 you said "rm -f debian/sugar-flipsticks-activity/usr/share/activities/FlipSticks.activity"
<lfaraone> dipankar: this removed the entire FlipSticks.activity directory from the resulting package, and is almost certainly not what you want. Perhaps you meant "rm -f debian/sugar-flipsticks-activity/usr/share/activities/FlipSticks.activity/COPYING"?
<lfaraone> dipankar: let me know if you'd rather I bundle this up in an email, I thought it just might be easier to tell you via IRC since there were only a few things.
<dipankar> lfaraone, I left out so many things!
<lfaraone> dipankar: huh?
<lfaraone> dipankar: what was your question about log?
<dipankar> lfaraone, logviewer-activity: I ran uscan and have the upstream tar ball
<dipankar> lfaraone, how should I proceed now?
<lfaraone> dipankar: import it, push up, and I'll review it if you think it's ready for review.
<dipankar> lfaraone, what about the debian/changelog? You mentioned something about that
<lfaraone> dipankar: yeah, you want to increment the debian revision with a new changelog entry. "dch -v NEW_VERSION-1" and say "initial upload to debian. Closes: BUGNUMBER" or something similar.
<dipankar> lfaraone, and the import command will be : git-import-orig?
<lfaraone> dipankar: oh, before you import, rename the package to "sugar-log-activity" in debian/control. create the new changelog entry as I said, and change the package name in the first changelog entry too.
<lfaraone> dipankar: and rename the tarball you downloaded from sugar-logviewer-activity_VERSION.orig.tar.gz to sugar-log-activity_VERSION.orig.tar.gz.
<dipankar> lfaraone, is it control.in or control? (I have to be careful with this from now on)
<lfaraone> dipankar: sorry, control.in.
<dipankar> lfaraone, :P. Now I remember. In hurry I followed the irc logs and saw 'change debian/control' that caused the problem :P
<dipankar> lfaraone, Anything else before I continue?
<dipankar> * I have to leave in 20 minutes to somewhere.
<lfaraone> dipankar: I don't think so. Just do that *before* you import the New Upstream Version.
<dipankar> lfaraone, I will email you when I am ready for review. You will find it in the morning (EST) only :)
<lfaraone> mk.
<dipankar> lfaraone, good night. I must leave.
<dipankar> dfarning, goodnight.
 * dipankar says goodbye to all.
<dfarning> dipankar, good night
<lfaraone> bye dipankar
<dfarning> lfaraone, I am going to head to bed so I can get up early.
<lfaraone> dfarning: good i dea.
<kandarpk> lfaraone: Hi
<kandarpk> lfaraone: thanks for the review, will make necessary amends and push the package soon
<lfaraone> kandarpk: cool. I'll look at the other activity in my tomrorow.
<kandarpk> lfaraone: sure, and thanks again
<kandarpk> lfaraone: I'll try to correct that package first then
<manusheel> kandarpk: Hi Kandarp.
<kandarpk> manusheel sir: Hello sir
<manusheel> kandarpk: Could you please summarize the updates for the last 24 hours.
<kandarpk> manusheel sir: I've pushed poll-activity and connect-activity
<kandarpk> lfaraone has reviewed the poll-activity, so right now making the necessary amends
<manusheel> kandarpk: Ok, great.
<kandarpk> he'll review the connect-activity when he gets back
<manusheel> kandarpk: Great, Kandarp.
<kandarpk> lfaraone: around ?
<kandarpk> dipankar: around ?
<dipankar> kandarpk, yes, hi
<dipankar> kandarpk, I was just working on the review that Luke sent.
<kandarpk> dipankar: how can I import changes that Luke has made ?
<dipankar> kandarpk, just go to your local repo and use : git pull <git+ssh://..>
<kandarpk> ok
<kandarpk> dipankar, will it update all the files ?
<dipankar> kandarpk, it will pull in changes and merge your current files with the updated onces.
<kandarpk> dipankar: ok, thanks
<dipankar> kandarpk, ni problem.
<dipankar> *no
<kandarpk> dipankar: and how can I undo changes ?
<kandarpk> *I've made some changes before updating
<dipankar> kandarpk, I don't remember that correctly, It was like ' rm git add' something like that.<Unless you have committed the changes
<kandarpk> dipankar: ok. I'll leave now. will be back in 45 min.
<kandarpk> dipankar: around ?
<dipankar> kandarpk, yup
<dipankar> kandarpk, I am stuck with a bad situation :(
<kandarpk> what does "all lines in the package description should be wrapped at 72 characters." mean ?
<dipankar> *s/with/in
<kandarpk> dipankar: oh, whats that ?
<dipankar> kandarpk, that means when you are writing description in control.in file, each line should contain 72 characters. But there can be any number of lines.
<kandarpk> dipankar: exactly 72 or can it be lesser than this ?
<dipankar> kandarpk, can be less than that :)
<kandarpk> ohk :)
<kandarpk> what are you stuck with ?
<dipankar> kandarpk, can you please tell me the command of git-import-orig? I was getting an error related branch settings. :(
<kandarpk> git-import-orig --pristine-tar -u ''87'' sugar-read-activity_87.orig.tar.gz
<kandarpk> dipankar: what error are you getting ?
<dipankar> oops, I was missing the pristine-tar tag :P
<dipankar> kandarpk, here is the error:
<dipankar> Repository does not have branch 'upstream' for upstream sources. If there is none see
<dipankar> file:///usr/share/doc/git-buildpackage/manual-html/gbp.import.html#GBP.IMPORT.CONVERT
<dipankar> on howto create it otherwise use --upstream-branch to specify it.
<kandarpk> dipankar: you need to run "git rm sugar-abc-activity_28.orig.tar.gz"
<kandarpk> after git-import-orig
<dipankar> kandarpk, that error is when I run the git-import-orig command
<kandarpk> oh, yes
<kandarpk> I too got this error sometimes
<kandarpk> did you try importing aain ?
<dipankar> kandarpk, :). I have tried making new local git repos
<dipankar> nothing is working :(
<kandarpk> dipankar: were there any errors while running fakeroot debian/rules get-orig-source
<dipankar> nope
<dipankar> kandarpk, this is very confusing :(
<dipankar> kandarpk, here is some info related to the command http://honk.sigxcpu.org/projects/git-buildpackage/manual-html/gbp.import.html
<dipankar> lfaraone, you around?
<dfarning> good morning all
<dipankar> dfarning, Good Morning. You seem to be in very good mood :)
<dfarning> dipankar, Yep.  I just woke up, poured a cup of coffee, and turned on IRC.  The first thing I saw was that 18 Users are logged in #ubuntu-sugarteam
<dipankar> dfarning, :)
 * dipankar will be back in 10
 * dipankar is away: I'm not here
 * dipankar is back (gone 00:00:02)
 * dipankar is away: I'm not here
 * dipankar is back (gone 00:13:31)
<dipankar> dfarning, any idea when lfaraone will be around?
<dfarning> in 1.5 hours
<dipankar> dfarning, I need your help on the problem of git-import-orig
<dipankar> dfarning, here is the error:
<dipankar> dipankar@dipankar-laptop:~/work20/sugar-log-activity$ git-import-orig --pristine-tar -u ''23'' ~/work20/sugar-log-activity_23.orig.tar.bz2
<dipankar> Repository does not have branch 'upstream' for upstream sources. If there is none see
<dipankar> file:///usr/share/doc/git-buildpackage/manual-html/gbp.import.html#GBP.IMPORT.CONVERT
<dipankar> on howto create it otherwise use --upstream-branch to specify it.
<dfarning> dipankar, I be back in a few minutes
<dipankar> dfarning, sure
<kandarpk> dfarning: good morning
<dfarning> kandarpk, good morning - I am on the phone -- will be back shortly:)
<kandarpk> *will be back in 60 min.
 * dipankar is away: I'm not here
 * dipankar is back (gone 00:58:56)
<kandarpk> all: memorize-activity - up and running :)
<kandarpk> neeraj: I've build memorize-activity :)
<neeraj> sir did u faced that error?
<neeraj> I was unable to find the cause for it?
<neeraj> kandarpk, or I was making some stupid mistake :(
 * lfaraone pops his head up. Anything going on?
<kandarpk> neeraj: lfaraone work-around helped
<lfaraone> neeraj: what was "the error"?
<kandarpk> I renamed the version to 34+git20091021.837e6c6b
<kandarpk> and followed all the other steps as usual
<neeraj> kandarpk, please explain version number
<kandarpk> lfaraone: I'll push it once it is a bit refined :)
<neeraj> lfaraone, lemme open previous log and find the paste bin link :)
<kandarpk> neeraj: it contains of two parts
<kandarpk> 20091021=2009/10/21 (yyyy/mm/dd)
<kandarpk> date on which last commit was applied
<kandarpk> 837e6c6b=commit ID
<kandarpk> neeraj: please see here:
<kandarpk> http://git.sugarlabs.org/projects/memorize/repos/mainline
<kandarpk> for commit details
<neeraj> kandarpk, ok :)
<neeraj> lfaraone, this was the error which i faced even after running git rm <package name>.orig tarball file
<neeraj> http://paste.ubuntu.com/460367/
<kandarpk> lfaraone: sugar-memorize-activity.git exists
<kandarpk> lfaraone: what should I do now ?
<satellit__> note I just installed USR20100628 on a 8 GB USB then drag dropped firefox-6 from ASLO and it works fine.....(experimental)
<kandarpk> satellit__: thanks for reporting
<satellit__> nice replacement for browse....full firefox...
<kandarpk> satellit__: I'll to give it a try :)
<satellit__> http://wiki.sugarlabs.org/go/Features/Soas_V4/ASLOxo_Activity_Test_Table   will test some more applicaions
<satellit__> ASLO: have to search and use password for firefox
<satellit__> http://people.sugarlabs.org/Tgillard/ASLOxo-3ss.iso  has all of them on .iso put on USB and drag drop into sugar journal
<satellit__> kandarpk: I use sugar-emulator -f as command for full screen of sugar...
<satellit__> kandarpk using sugar-emulator -f for full screen sugar should be standard setup....(an idea)
<kandarpk> *I'll be back in 45 min
<ankur> neeraj,  are you here
<ankur> ?
<neeraj> ankur, yes
<ankur> do you know something about tagging?
<ankur> well i am having a problem and i searched about it
<ankur> it seems that it can be solved by tagging
<neeraj> ankur, sorry, i don't have ny idea about it. ;(
<ankur> i think kandarp was also having same kind of prob some day back
<ankur> never mind :)
<manusheel> kandarpk: Hi Kandarp. Around?
<manusheel_> lfaraone: Hi Luke. Around?
<dfarning> hello kandarpk
<manusheel_> dfarning: Hi David.
<dfarning> Do you have a question regarding memorize?
<dfarning> manusheel_, hello
<manusheel_> dfarning: Kandarp just send an e-mail to you and Luke.
<manusheel_> kandarpk: around?
<kandarpk> dfarning: hi
<manusheel_> kandarpk: Let us discuss the question soon.
<kandarpk> dfarning: I had build thememorize activity
<kandarpk> but memorize.git repo. is already present
<kandarpk> http://git.debian.org/?p=collab-maint/sugar-memorize-activity.git;a=summary
<dfarning> kandarpk, I would suggest deleting the existing memorize activity and replacing it with your own.
<kandarpk> dfarning: can I do that ?
<kandarpk> it was made by some one else
<dfarning> kandarpk, I belive that you have full read write autohrizte on all collab-maint projects?
<kandarpk> dfarning: will it be ok to delete someone else's work ?
<kandarpk> *though the last commit was in 2008
<dfarning> since the package is so old, it does not use the recent packaging methods as the rest of sugar.
<kandarpk> ok
<kandarpk> dfarning: should I go on and delete the repo
<kandarpk> ?
<kandarpk> *if I have rights to do that
<dfarning> Since the package is so old, it can be considered abandoned.  I wouldn't suggest just deleting it.... but deleting it replacing it with a more recent version is good:)
<kandarpk> ok
<kandarpk> dfarning, manusheel_ sir : replaced
<dfarning> kandarpk, great. another one for the review queue.
<kandarpk> dfarning: its owner is still Patrick Winnertz ?
<kandarpk> dfarning: that will take some time
<kandarpk> *copyright file takes time
<dfarning> kandarpk, yes, that wen page probobly only refreshes every couple of minutes.
<kandarpk> dfarning: ok, I'll wait.
<dfarning> Yes, the copy right is critical though.
<manusheel_> dfarning. Kandarp is also working on - Delete sugar-activities from the ppa and remove sugar-activities as a dependancy so sugar can be installed and tested without sugar-activites being installed.
<satellit__> dfarning: I have USR20100628 on 8 GB USB drag dropped firefox-6 .xo from ASLO and it works fine....
<manusheel_> kandarpk: Any questions on this task?
<dfarning> kandarpk, we are providing/sell USR to schools, school districts, and ministries of education.... we want to be 100% confident of the ownership of what we ship.
<satellit__> also OooKids
<kandarpk> how do we proceed with removing sugar-activity dependency
<dfarning> satellit__, that is great.
<satellit__> nice workaround for browse with full tabed browsing
<kandarpk> dfarning: how can we know which modules are required by sugar
<kandarpk> *modules which are present in sugar-activities
<dfarning> kandarpk, I belive that you will need to remove sugar-activities as a dependency in debian/control in the ubuntu-sugar-remix in the ppa.
<kandarpk> dfarning: will sugar work without installing sugar-activities ?
<dfarning> satellit__, As activity central we are focusing on improving browse.  Via Lucian's conversion to webkit and adding tabs.
<satellit__> ok Ooo4kids is nice also though large .xo
<dfarning> kandarpk, we will have to install the activities by hand when working from the ppa.
<dfarning> satellit__, Yes, based on your reminder, I need to take a closer look at ooo4kids.
<kandarpk> dfarning: what purpose does removing sugar-activities from dependency list solve, if we need to install it anyway ?
<satellit__> very nice can configure it for easy thru advanced menus
<satellit__> http://wiki.sugarlabs.org/go/Features/Soas_V4/ASLOxo_Activity_Test_Table  details drag-drop .xo files for sugar
<dfarning> kandarpk, Currently if we install the full collection of activites via sugar activites.  We run into problems when install the .dep packages of the activities we are currently working on.
<dfarning> kandarpk, if two different packages try to install the same file dpkg gives an error.
<kandarpk> hmmm
<dfarning> kandarpk, what we will do is create a meta package called sugar-activities.  Which installs the activities we have packaged as proper .deb packages.
<kandarpk> dfarning: getting some idea
<dfarning> kandarpk, we want to stop pulling in the activity bundle I made a couple of months ago and only automatically install the proper packages after they have passed lukes review and QA
<kandarpk> dfarning: ok, you mean we are breaking the activities bundle into smaller single activity
<dfarning> kandarpk, exactly.
<kandarpk> ok
<neeraj> dfarning, after breaking the activity bundle, will we still push it into ppa only or start pushing them on debian repository only
<dfarning> neeraj, we will start syncing packages from debian into the ppa.
<neeraj> dfarning, ok..
<kandarpk> dfarning: who is the author of memorize-activity ?
<dfarning> kandarpk, sorry I will look.
<dfarning> great.
<dfarning> http://git.sugarlabs.org/projects/memorize
<dfarning> kandarpk, looks like erikos
<kandarpk> dfarning: Ok.
<kandarpk> dfarning: the owner of memorize is still Patrick Winnertz
<kandarpk> should I delete again ?
<kandarpk> I think I didn't delete the directory
<dfarning> kandarpk, yes.
<kandarpk> ok
<dfarning> neeraj, how are you doing?
<kandarpk> dfarning: to remove sugar-activity from dependency, we just need to modify control file
<kandarpk> ?
<dfarning> kandarpk, yes
<kandarpk> dfarning: any package build required after that ?
<dfarning> kandarpk, since it is in the ppa all you will have to do is dput it and launchpad will take care of the rest.
<kandarpk> dfarning: ok.
<kandarpk> *logging into USR
<kandarpk> dfarning: which package should I use ?
<kandarpk> sugar-0.88 - 0.88.1-2ubuntu3+maverick
<kandarpk> or
<kandarpk> sugar-0.88 - 0.88.1-2ubuntu3
<dfarning> kandarpk, the second one. maverick is ubuntu 10.10
<kandarpk> ok
<kandarpk> dfarning: do I need to modify the rules file, as there is no direct listing of activities in control file ?
<dfarning> which package are you looking at?
<kandarpk> sugar-0.88_0.88.1-2ubuntu3
<dfarning> kandarpk, the sugar-activites package is listed as a depandcy in the Ubuntu-sugar-remix package
<kandarpk> dfarning: ohk
<neeraj> dfarning, Hi, for dropping the sugar-activities, we have to only remove it from depends filed in debian/control file of usr mera package or we have to make ny change in rules file?
<dfarning> I  think just the debian/control
<neeraj> Actually both me and kandarpk sir are little confused..
<dfarning> neeraj, yes,
<neeraj> Ok, also can you please re-explain why we made changes in the rule file while dropping sucrose..
<neeraj> I just got that we are changing it because while installing sugar,sucrose package was installing read and browse activity which were/are un-available
<neeraj> wish I had used the seeta channel while discussing this :)
<neeraj> had not*
<dfarning> neeraj, can I get back to you in a few minutes.  I am on the phone. ping me if I forget:)
<neeraj> ok :)
<dfarning> neeraj, ok back.
<dfarning> neeraj, one reason this is confusing is that we are work in two repositories Debian and our ppa:(
<dfarning> neeraj, initially we had to remove read and write from sucrose because they are broken in Ubuntu.
<neeraj> ok
<dfarning> neeraj, but becuause I want to provide the seeta developers with some sample activites, I created the bundle,  Now that we have a good understand in packaging, we can start individually add the .debs (which work) as dependanciesas
<dfarning> neeraj, s/want/wanted/
<dfarning> neeraj, does that help?
<neeraj> dfarning, yes I guess i am getting it..
<neeraj> So in debian read is working fine.. also browse to.. ain't they?
<dfarning> neeraj, I don't think so.  As for browse we are in the process of rewriting it upstream to remove the dependency on xulrunner which was the problem.
<dfarning> neeraj, I have not dug into the problem with read yet.
<neeraj> dfarning, ok..
<dfarning> neeraj, sometimes there are differences between ubuntu and debian due to the differences in the release cycle.
<dfarning> neeraj, ubuntu 9.10 was a long term release meaning Canonical promises to support it for three years.  debian is currently in the development phase.
<dfarning> neeraj, because of questions/problems with the future of xulrunner.  Ubuntu decided to drop it in favor of webkit.
<neeraj> dfarning, ok, thanks for telling this :)
<dfarning> neeraj, in this case debian is progressing in a normal evolutionary process.... where as ubuntu had to make a decision/guess about the state of xulrunner three years from now.
<dfarning> neeraj, glad it helped.
#ubuntu-sugarteam 2010-07-11
<lfaraone> dogi: ping
<satellit__> dfarning: for read : http://bugs.sugarlabs.org/ticket/1900  (Evince API has changed)
<dfarning> satellit__, ok thank I added that to our tasks list.  And since read is one of the big four it should get some love.
<satellit__> : ) hope you get it fixed ...
<satellit__> big blocker for e-books.....
 * satellit__ evince will work but no sugar journal integration. will read from 2nd USB the e-book downloads
<lfaraone> dfarning: did you get a chance to make that change?
<lfaraone> dfarning: (alternatively I can add a table to the wikipage)
<dfarning> I just added to my personal task list which I forward to manu so he can make assingments.
<lfaraone> dfarning: sorry, I mean the topic change.
<lfaraone> dfarning: I think actually now a better idea would be to add a table element "review" to Sugar/tasks so people can request review there.
<dfarning> lfaraone, I agree.
<lfaraone> dfarning: I'll make a note about using the OLPC-style syntax, "r?" == needs review, "r+~lfaraone" == approved by lfaraone, "r-~lfaraone" == issues found by lfaraone.
<dfarning> lfaraone, how are the reviews looking?
<lfaraone> dfarning: currently looking at connect.
<dfarning> lfaraone, great.
<lfaraone> dfarning: dip and I talked about work remaining on flipsticks last night, irc has no pushes (although probably should be named xoirc?), jigsaw puzzle does not contain a debian folder in git, nor does sliderpuzzle.
<lfaraone> I have to see what kandarp did re my review with poll (it would be awesome if they could send mail tome or the list when they're done)
<lfaraone> Memorize and log are in queue.
<dfarning> lfaraone, looks like something went wrong with jigsaw and slide:(
<dfarning> lfaraone, I will request that everyone send a please review note to the list.
<lfaraone> dfarning: yes, the ".git" folder was not removed from the get-orig-source'd upstream tarball before import. This was mentioned in a list email, and can be fixed manually or by adding a stanza to the get-orig-source rule.
<lfaraone> dfarning: either list or wiki is fine, they work equally well for me. (wiki has the added benefit of looking at it at a glance to see what needs review)
<dfarning> ok I just saw your note on the tasks page about reviews.
<lfaraone> dfarning: which activities depend on abiword, by the way? it currently FTBFS in Maverick. https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/603214
<dfarning> lfaraone,  The big one is write.  Others might be jigsaw and slider
<lfaraone> dfarning: mk. well, someone should look into that build failure. I can sponsor the upload if the issue is ubuntu-specific, otherwise a bug report against debian (pref. with patch) would be in order.
<dfarning> lfaraone, I think the problem is actually python-abiword
<dfarning> lfaraone, that is kandarp's task.
<lfaraone> dfarning: okay. it's already packaged. (and that's what FTBFS, not abiword, sorry) glad to know somebody's on it :)
 * lfaraone will be back around 23h45 EST (1hr45m)
<dipankar> dfarning, good morning
<dipankar> lfaraone, you around?
<lfaraone> dipankar: yes.
<dipankar> lfaraone, I am facing an odd problem
<dipankar> lfaraone, just a sec.
<dipankar> lfaraone, when I tried to import the original tar ball into the local repository, I get this error : http://paste.ubuntu.com/461853/
<dfarning> dipankar, good morning
<dipankar> dfarning, how was your day?
<lfaraone> dipankar: decent, thanks. yours?
 * dipankar had a *rough day 
<lfaraone> dipankar: oh, sorry about that.
<lfaraone> dipankar: when you cloned the branch, did you do "gbp-clone ..." or just "git clone ..."?
<dipankar> lfaraone, nah, I was about to ask that to you. :P
<dipankar> lfaraone, I used git clone.
<dfarning> dipankar,  That sucks. is today going to be better?
<dipankar> dfarning, I found lfaraone online finally. So I guess it should be good
<dfarning> dipankar, :)
<dipankar> dfarning, yesterday I was so badly stuck :(. Also you two weren't online. :(
<lfaraone> dipankar: okay. try recloning using gbp-clone.
<dipankar> lfaraone, right away.
<lfaraone> ("gbp-clone --pristine-tar git+ssh://path/to/repo")
<dipankar> lfaraone, ok, now its done
<dipankar> lfaraone, what was the mistake with 'git clone'?
<lfaraone> dipankar: well, it doens't copy over all the branches, just master. gbp-clone copies over everything you need. you could do it manually with git clone and some branch commands, but gbp-clone is easier.
<dipankar> lfaraone, ok. <sorry> Here is my next problem: I am unable to find the homepage of latest log activity.
<lfaraone> dipankar: what pages have you found?
<dipankar> lfaraone, I searched  a lot for the v23. But I could find this one : http://wiki.laptop.org/go/Log_Viewer
<lfaraone> dipankar: okay. you could probably use the download page on download.sl.o or the git page on  git.sl.o without problems if you can't find a proper homepage for it.
<dipankar> lfaraone, usually I find proper information from pages like here: http://activities.sugarlabs.org/en-US/sugar/addon/4056 . But this activity seems to have no proper page.
<lfaraone> dipankar: well, like I said, you could either use the download page on download.sugarlabs.org or the source code page on git.
<dipankar> lfaraone, ok. I had a doubt that our alioth git repository is named logviewer while the activity is Log, will that pose a problem?
<dipankar> *I don't think so, but I may be wrong
<lfaraone> dipankar: well, not from a technical standpoint, but it might be a good idea to rename it at some point.
<lfaraone> dipankar: if you ssh into git.debian.org and go to /git/collab-maint you can move the folder sugar-logviewer-activity.git to sugar-log-activity.git
<dipankar> lfaraone, just like in  terminal.
<lfaraone> dipankar: yes.
<dipankar> lfaraone, I also found that the copyright file for the Log Activity is not according to the format you specified. I guess I need to change that too.
<dipankar> lfaraone, ?
<lfaraone> dipankar: I don't remember, how was it non-conforming?
<dipankar> lfaraone, I think you didn't get my question. Just a second
<lfaraone> dipankar: last I saw was "22:53  dipankar$ lfaraone, I also found that the copyright file for the Log Activity is not according to the format you specified. I guess I need to change that too."
<dipankar> lfaraone, See the format of these two: http://git.debian.org/?p=collab-maint/sugar-logviewer-activity.git;a=blob;f=debian/copyright;h=9c160f1307bd87edffcd0eb0ba4ea42cb5c28c50;hb=a5c5370c8c89f9d11bd72888c6833f8ecdf45404
<dipankar> and http://git.debian.org/?p=collab-maint/sugar-flipsticks-activity.git;a=blob;f=debian/copyright;h=39990edfb49f51a9c88a05219b1b1fb78959305a;hb=b7ef04dfb225ff531a20115c15b6506be0a1280f
<dipankar> lfaraone, I meant Jani debianized way back in 2007, so the format different from current one
<lfaraone> dipankar: well, the other format Jani used is accepted, but the new format is clearer.
<lfaraone> dipankar: eventually the new format will become standard. therefore, we encourage its use.
<lfaraone> dipankar: it's a low-priority item compared to everything else, as long as all authors are covered in the existing file
<dipankar> lfaraone, Ok I got it. So for now, my task is to import the original tar ball into repo, make changes in the debian/changelog, commit the changes and push them to alioth?
<lfaraone> dipankar: yep.
<dipankar> lfaraone, I also wanted to ask whats the difference b/w the commands:
<dipankar> 1. DEB_MAINTAINER_MODE=1 fakeroot debian/rules clean
<dipankar> 2. fakeroot debian/rules clean
<dipankar> * 1st one might be incorrect
<lfaraone> dipankar: 1 cleans and regenerates control from control.in, second does not.
<dipankar> lfaraone, I am getting this error in o/p : http://paste.ubuntu.com/461875/
<lfaraone> dipankar: Where do you see the error?
<dipankar> lfaraone, while running the fakeroot ... clean
<dipankar> lfaraone, I think it is something related to debian/control.in file
<lfaraone> dipankar: in the text you pasted I do not see the error. On which line do you see it?
<dipankar> lfaraone, oops, I meant those msg lines: 2 and 3
<dipankar> lfaraone, * sorry. they are neither errors or warnings I guess
<lfaraone> dipankar: they're warnings, but they can be safely ignored.
<dipankar> lfaraone, ohk. I am pushing the changes up in a few minutes
<dipankar> lfaraone, I have uploaded the changes : http://git.debian.org/?p=collab-maint/sugar-logviewer-activity.git;a=summary
<lfaraone> dipankar: cool, I'll look at them in a bit.
<lfaraone> (I have quite a review queue)
<lfaraone> dfarning, manusheel_, btw, I won't be here tomorrow morning, I have church to do.
<dipankar> lfaraone, I am filing the ITP. As soon as I get the acknowledgement e-mail, I will add the 'Closes: BUGNO.' in the changelog
<dipankar> lfaraone, I know (the review queue)
<dipankar> :P
<dfarning> lfaraone, ok
<dipankar> lfaraone, okay. BTW you weren't available today morning too. is it due to that server thing?
<manusheel_> lfaraone: Sure. Thank you for informing us.
<lfaraone> dipankar: it's a Saturday, I'm technically not at work today. I had plans for this morning. I apologize if that prevented you from getting some work done.
<dipankar> lfaraone, No worries. I had no information about that :) I will keep that in mind from now on. Thanks for helping me out.
<lfaraone> dipankar: Heh, mk. I usually don't work on weekends, but if I have free time I might stop by.
 * dipankar likes lfaraone's helping nature :)
<lfaraone> thanks, dipankar.
<dipankar> lfaraone, Its nearing 0000 hrs there. I guess you would be heading to bed.
<lfaraone> yep, ttyl dipankar.
<dipankar> lfaraone, good night :)
<kandarpk> lfaraone: good night
<lfaraone> night all.
<kandarpk> *will be back in 60min.
<neeraj_> kandarpk, dipankar any activity on which I can work now?
<manusheel_> neeraj: I would like you to start with Write activity.
<kandarpk> neeraj_: if you feel confident, try one from lower table.
<neeraj_> manusheel_, ok I will start with write
<manusheel_> neeraj: Yes, that would be great.
<manusheel_> kandarpk: Can you send me the link of the table again?
<manusheel_> Wish to bookmark it.
<kandarpk> wiki.debian.org/Sugar/tasks
<manusheel_> kandarpk: Thanks.
<kandarpk> manusheel_sir: no problem :)
<neeraj_> manusheel_ sir write activity is based on abiword, I think we are facing some problem with it? http://git.sugarlabs.org/projects/write
<manusheel_> neeraj_ : I think that issue has been resolved. Right, Kandarp. If not, we can focus on Record.
<manusheel_> kandarpk, dipankar, have we committed the changes made in abiword?
<manusheel_> I heard the issues have been fixe.
 * dipankar is working on review from Luke will get back in 5 minutes
<manusheel_> fixed*
<manusheel_> Sure, dipankar.
<kandarpk> manusheel_ sir: sir, poll activity had dependency on pyabiword
<manusheel_> neeraj_ : Ok.
<kandarpk> *only poll activity
<manusheel_> kandarpk:Ok. Did you find any major issue?
<kandarpk> manusheel_ sir: the activity was working fine, and I dont think the package needs to be rebuild
<kandarpk> if pyabiword is changed
 * dipankar is back.
<dipankar> hello to all
<kandarpk> manusheel_ sir: some activities fail to start when pyabiword can't be installed on the machine
<kandarpk> manusheel_ sir: but we dont need to rebuild those packages
<manusheel_> kandarpk: Ok. Thanks. That should be very helpful.
<manusheel_> So, we can move towards packaging write.
<dipankar> manusheel_, Sir I still have to work out the dependencies by debugging. AFAIK, flipsticks/log doesn't have dependency on pyabiword.
<kandarpk> manusheel_ sir: I think neeraj_ can give it a try
<kandarpk> manusheel_, sir: some people worked on pyabiword, I think
<kandarpk> it was there in the mailing list
<manusheel_> dipankar: Yes, log and flipsticks don't have pyabiword as the dependency.
<kandarpk> manusheel_ sir: else we can ask ankur to try pyabiword now, and see if it works
<manusheel_> kandarpk: Sure, let Neeraj give it a try.
<manusheel_> kandarpk: Ankur is working on 3 packages already as informed to me by Dipankar.
<kandarpk> manusheel_ sir: but he is facing problems with pyabiword in most of them
<kandarpk> manusheel_ sir: maybe he can check if pyabiword has been fixed or not
<manusheel_> kandarpk: Ok. Sure. Can you check this with Ankur.
<manusheel_> I did send an e-mail to him.
<manusheel_> dipankar: Did Ankur get back to you?
<dipankar> manusheel_, Sir, I am having an error while building package for the log activity: http://paste.ubuntu.com/461914/
<dipankar> manusheel_, No Sir. I have no info regarding Ankur's Status
<manusheel_> kandarpk: I would let Neeraj give a try to Abiword and PyAbiword.
<manusheel_> Important for us.
<manusheel_> dipankar. Interesting.
<manusheel_> You are getting a whole bunch of warnings too.
<kandarpk> manusheel_ sir : hmmm, it will save time if he succeeds
<neeraj_> kandarpk, dipankar have we uploaded any documentation anywhere on web listing all the steps which we need to follow while building using git
<manusheel_> kandarpk: That is absolutely true. However, I am not sure about the progress at Ankur's end. Didn't hear from him today. Wish if you can touch base with him, and ask him on it.
<dipankar> neeraj_, Ankur did send a documentation
<dipankar> neeraj_, please check your mail box
<kandarpk> manusheel_ sir: Ok sir.
<dipankar> neeraj_, as a suggestion: there is no particular way of working on git: every time I find a new problem and a different solution.
<neeraj_> dipankar, yeah.. got it, sorry i forgot..
<manusheel_> dipankar: dpkg-buildpackage: error: fakeroot debian/rules binary gave error exit status 2
<manusheel_> Error while doing a make.
<dipankar> kandarpk : Please see if you ever had the problem.
<dipankar> manusheel_, I think the error is triggered by this line : cp: cannot stat `./Log.activity': No such file or directory
<manusheel_> kandarpk: This is the log Dipankar is referring to - http://paste.ubuntu.com/461914/
<neeraj_> kandarpk, wish if u could suggest what should I write in version number.. only 71 will do? http://git.sugarlabs.org/projects/write/repos/mainline
<kandarpk> manusheel_, dipankar : I am going through it
<manusheel_> dipankar: Ok. I see. Yes, Log.activity seems to be the issue here. Let us check.
<neeraj_> I am confused because the last release is not committed
<dipankar> manusheel_, Sir, I think it is due to the improper install script
<manusheel_> dipankar, kandarpk: activityname.activity is a very important file for any sugar activity.
<manusheel_> We cannot ignore it.
<manusheel_> dipankar: Check the install script.
<manusheel_> neeraj_ : In that case, look at activity.info file of the release that has been committed.
<manusheel_> That should work.
<kandarpk> neeraj_: I think version 70 is available
<manusheel_> The version number is specified over there.
<dipankar> manusheel_, Sir, I am not sure though. : For reference to the tree : please check here: http://git.debian.org/?p=collab-maint/sugar-logviewer-activity.git;a=tree
<neeraj_> kandarpk, ok
<manusheel_> dipankar: Yes, log.activity is missing.
<manusheel_> Not sure, why it didn't get install.
<manusheel_> dipankar: Please write an e-mail to Luke and David, and copy me on it.
<dipankar> manusheel_, YES! finally.
<kandarpk> dipankar: you haven't appended anything to debian/rules ?
<dipankar> manusheel_, Sir I checked the debian/install
<dipankar> the line Log.activity /usr/...
<dipankar> I changed it to
<dipankar> activity /usr/...
<dipankar> and it worked.
<kandarpk> dipankar: great
<manusheel_> dipankar: Great. Yes, you did Log.activity/usr before?
<dipankar> kandarpk, manusheel_, Sir, I guess I have to rename the 'activity' folder to 'Log.activity'
<manusheel_> dipankar: No. I don't think so.
<dipankar> manusheel_, sir, why so?
<manusheel_> dipankar: activity folder and log.activity file are two different entities altogether.
<manusheel_> activity folder has the icon and info file.
<dipankar> yes.
<manusheel_> dipankar: You should really read about Sugar activity development tutorial. Let me send it across to you.
<manusheel_> Will also send it to Kandarp.
<manusheel_> dipankar: That will be very helpful.
 * dipankar is going to Lunch.
<manusheel_> In understanding the structure and details.
<dipankar> manusheel_, Sir, I think I got what you are trying to say. The development tutorial will be handy.
 * dipankar is away: I'm not here
<neeraj_> kandarpk, around?
<kandarpk> neeraj_ : yes
<neeraj_> u mentioned a change in rule file after fi..
<kandarpk> neeraj : yes, let me see what it was
<kandarpk> cd $(SOURCE_DIR) && rm -rf .git*
<neeraj_> kandarpk, while building sliderpuzzle, ankur didn't made that change and the activity build was successful
 * dipankar is back (gone 00:18:13)
<kandarpk> neeraj_: it will build, but the tar file will have .git folder in it
<dipankar> kandarpk, did you receive the developer's guide from Manu Sir?
<kandarpk> dipankar: not yet
<neeraj_> kandarpk, dipankar in change log, we will just use initial release in every package?
<dipankar> yup. neeraj_ . 'Initial release'
<dipankar> kandarpk, here is the link to the developer's guide: http://wiki.laptop.org/go/Developers_manual
<kandarpk> dipankar: thanks.
<dipankar> alsroot, hi, you online? I wanted to ask something regarding activities
<neeraj> manusheel sir, write activity is failing to start
<neeraj> the reason is same.. abiword problem..
<manusheel> neeraj: Can you send me an e-mail with the logs?
<neeraj> ok
<manusheel> neeraj: We should get the Abiword issue resolved soon.
<manusheel> neeraj: I would like you to start with the Record activity.
<manusheel> ankur: Hi Ankur. Around?
<ankur> manusheel, yes sir , just came
<manusheel> ankur: Dipankar informed me that you were also facing Abiword issues.
<manusheel> Did you open a ticket for them?
<ankur> manusheel sir, yes . I was facing the issue with them with slideer and jigsaw puzzle .
<manusheel> neeraj: Please go through the activity structure of Record too.
<manusheel> ankur: Great.
<ankur> no i havent filed ticket for them as it was a one issue which is bothering both tha activities
<manusheel> ankur: We should try and arrive at a good conclusion on this issue.
<ankur> and it wasn't decided whether kandarp was supposed to go for debugging it
<ankur> or me
<ankur> as of then
<ankur> kandarp was supposed to work on pyabiword issue
<ankur> while i was given some packages to push
<ankur> well
<ankur> there were 3 packages from which i was suppose to choose , and they were all supposed  to b pushed
<ankur> david asked me to push them starting with irc
<manusheel> ankur: What were the 3 packages?
<manusheel> ankur: Was this task assigned to you at IRC?
<ankur> manusheel, well they were XO irc, etoys
<ankur> and one more
<ankur> manusheel, yes sir
<ankur> on irc only
<manusheel> ankur: In such a case, please send me an e-mail about the tasks assigned to you.
<ankur> manusheel,  sir , vijit sir also asked me take a look at this .http://paste.ubuntu.com/461960/
<ankur> manusheel sir, i will keep that in mind
<ankur> as i updated pyabiword issue in my tasks wiki page
<manusheel> ankur: Yes, Ian fixed it for SoaS.
<manusheel> ankur: Let us touch base with Ian over e-mail then.
<manusheel> ankur: His e-mail id is "I.T. Daniher" <explodingmind@gmail.com>,
<ankur> manusheel sir, i am not sure about somethings . Is pyabiword maintained by sugar developers?
<ankur> or it is maintained by different developers all together?
<manusheel> ankur: Kindly send Ian an e-mail and copy me, David, Kandarp and Luke on it.
<manusheel> ankur: It is maintained by a Marc Maurer and Martin Dengler as far as I remember.
<ankur> manusheel sir , i will do it . will search over the issue first so that i get right questions to ask
<manusheel> ankur: Absolutely.
<manusheel> ankur: Marc has worked in Sugar before.
<manusheel> Not sure, about Martin.
<ankur> manusheel sir i just saw your mail about the activities.
<ankur> do i need to send an on record mail about it?
<manusheel> ankur: Let me know the third package apart from e-toys and xoirc.
<manusheel> Also, is Ishan working with you on them?
<ankur> the third one is chat record
<ankur> well i have told him to study on git first and create accounts on alioth and join mailing list as of now
<ankur> he is not working on those activities
<ankur> if you say i can leave one for him to startover
<manusheel> ankur: No Ankur. Not right now.
<manusheel> He needs to work a bit on ppa.
<manusheel> ankur: Is the third activity, chat or record?
<ankur> well he mentioned something like this you can start over on any of them .
<manusheel> ankur: Work on chat. Neeraj is looking after Record for today.
<manusheel> neeraj: Did you start with Record?
<manusheel> neeraj: Please send me an update on your progress at 5:00 pm today.
<ankur> manusheel,  i would get started on chat as of now then.
<neeraj> sir, not yet.. I will do that later.. at present I am just trying to locate the bug by tracing the files path given on log
<manusheel> neeraj: Ok.
<ankur> neeraj, i saw your email.
<ankur> it is the same error everyone else is getting
<manusheel> ankur: Great. Please send me an update on your progress at 10:00 pm today.
<neeraj> Sir for today's and yesterday night work I will send u a mail.. But if u r talking about previous week progress report then I have already sent that :)
<manusheel> neeraj: I was referring to the status of Record activity packaging.
<ankur> the issue is that python-abiword is not installed by default and it can't be installed from synaptic as due to some unresolvable dependencies
<manusheel> Never mind. You can do this after studying logs.
<neeraj> manusheel sir: ok
<manusheel> neeraj: Great.
<ankur> manusheel sir, i am trying to study the pyabiword issue as well.I will mail you the details on chat activity as soon as i am don with it.HOpe it wont take up much time
<ankur> XO irc was giving some prblems due to version tagging
<ankur> manusheel sir, well when will david be coming back to irc ?
<ankur> manusheel, sir it seems that pyabiword is fixed
<manusheel> ankur: Great.
<ankur> neeraj,  try sudo-apt-get install python-abiword and then try to run write
<manusheel> That is neat to hear.
<manusheel> ankur: Sorry, any questions for David?
<manusheel> Missed your last message.
<ankur> well , not for now :)
<neeraj> ankur, doing.. I just installed abiword :(
<manusheel> ankur and neeraj: What we should do is read about Abiword and PyAbiword and understand the fix.
<neeraj> great
<neeraj> its working now :)
<ankur> i have to make changes to my git version as well after updateing dependencies
<ankur> manusheel,  but isnt it fixed now?
<manusheel> ankur: Since, Abiword and PyAbiword is important for both your activities, you should send us a documentation on Abiword, PyAbiword and the fix.
<manusheel> ankur: The idea of this round of tasks for packaging is to get into the details.
<ankur> manusheel sir, i did not fix it :(
<neeraj> I think we should edit the dependency so that both of these gets installed while installed write
<neeraj> that will do..
<ankur> i just happened to install it and it worked
<manusheel> ankur: Yes, so you should touch base with Ian. I did send you his e-mail. Try and understand the fix.
<manusheel> ankur: Also, copy me and Luke on the e-mail.
<ankur> manusheel sir, will do that .
<manusheel> ankur: We need to understand things as we proceed to tasks. Next time, if there is an issue on Abiword and PyAbiword, I'll be asking you to fix it.
<manusheel> :-)
<ankur> manusheel sir, sure.I will dive into them to understand how they work.
<ankur> do i need to check out there code as well
<ankur> ?
<manusheel> ankur: Yes.
<manusheel> You should.
<manusheel> ankur: Understanding the programming and algos side by side should be done too.
<manusheel> However, you should not ignore the other 3 packages assigned to you too.
<ankur> manusheel sir, will do it :)
<manusheel> ankur: Try to keep a balance between the assigned tasks and understanding tasks.
<manusheel> Whenever you get sometime, you should get to the code.
<manusheel> Understand the programming part.
<ankur> well , i needed to ask,  abiword will be maintained by us in the future?
<manusheel> ankur: Please look into this task of understanding Abiword and PyAbiword once you complete the packaging tasks. Yes, Ankur. The ownership will come to us if there is an issue.
<manusheel> ankur: Wherever possible, we atleast need to understand how a dependency interact with Sugar, its bindings
<manusheel> and its working.
<manusheel> ankur: If we can understand the package that would be great too.
<manusheel> ankur: However, for now, please first complete the packaging tasks. This task has to be done not at the cost of packaging tasks too. We need good momentum at this juncture too.
<ankur> manusheel, sir i will package the activites first then get into the code
<manusheel> ankur: Great. Please do. And, send me a documentation on your understanding of Abiword and PyAbiword and the code fix.
<ankur> manusheel sir , will do it :)
<manusheel> ankur: Great. Looking forward to your e-mail at 11:00 pm on the updates.
<ankur> will mail you on it sir :)
<manusheel> ankur: Thanks Ankur. Good luck.
<ankur> thank you sir :)
<dfarning> neeraj, good morning
<neeraj> dfarning, good morning.. :)
<dfarning> neeraj, how are you?
<neeraj> I am good..thanks for asking...
<neeraj> how r u feeling this morning?
<dfarning> neeraj, very good.
<neeraj> :)   dfarning, I was working on write activity, after packaging it when I installed it then it was failing to start.
<dfarning> neeraj, is there a message in the log
<neeraj> then ankur and me tried to solve it and ankur found that after installing python-abiword and abiword , the problem got solved
<neeraj> dfarning, yes we did looked at the log
<neeraj> it was giving import error .. abiword..
<neeraj> So i was asking what change should I make in the control file so that both abiword and python-abiword get installed along with write activity..
<neeraj> I hope you are getting what I am trying to say :)
<dfarning> neeraj I think that you can just add python-abiword to the control.in file.
<neeraj> dfarning, ok
<neeraj> I will build it again and send u the deb file..
<dfarning> neeraj, Depends: ${shlibs:Depends}, ${python:Depends}, EXTRA_DEPENDENCIES
<neeraj> Also I was filing ITP, but go confused whose name should I write in upstream author
<neeraj> yes dfarning i got it.. :)
<neeraj> http://wiki.sugarlabs.org/go/Activities/Write
<dfarning> neeraj, tomeu is listed as the owner of the upstream git repo.... So he is the person to contact/blame with write related problems:)
<neeraj> dfarning, ok :)
<dfarning> neeraj, upstream author has two goal 1) giving credit and 2) knowing who to blame.  Since all of the orginal authors are missing we fall back to the blame:(
<neeraj> dfarning, write is working fine now :)
<dfarning> neeraj, great.
<neeraj> sending u the deb file
<dfarning> neeraj, are you test in debian? I have not gotten debian to work on my local computer
<neeraj> dfarning, I have not installed sugar on debian yet..
<neeraj> I am sending this file to kandarp for testing on debian
<dfarning> neeraj,   so it is working on ubuntu that is really cool.
<neeraj> dfarning, :) I was working on record activity
<neeraj> but I am again facing the same error which i was facing in memorize..
<neeraj> At present I am going through logs as lfaraone suggested a solution for that problem to kandarp
<dfarning> neeraj, can you send the error to pastebin?
<neeraj> dfarning, wait a min.. I will have to regenerate it..
<dfarning> neeraj, awesome write works just fine on lucid.
<neeraj> dfarning,  :).. here is the error which I am getting in recored activity http://paste.ubuntu.com/462015/
<dfarning> neeraj, you will want to update to the quilt (3.0) format.  notice like 33 refers to source format 1.0
<neeraj> dfarning, sorry I didn't got u..
<dfarning> neeraj, use the follow command      mkdir debian/source ; echo '3.0 (quilt)' > debian/source/format ; dch 'Switch to dpkg-source 3.0 (quilt) format'
<dfarning> neeraj, there is more information at http://wiki.debian.org/Projects/DebSrc3.0
<neeraj> http://paste.ubuntu.com/462021/
<dfarning> neeraj, you need to delete sugar-record-activity_82.orig.tar.gz from the dir.
<dfarning> hey ishan how are you
<ishan> fine thank you
<neeraj> dfarning, i used git rm -force command before running git-buildpackage
<dfarning> neeraj,   did you commit?
<dfarning> ishan, what is your plan for the day?
<neeraj> debcommit -m'initial commit' yes
<dfarning> neeraj, line 35 is saying that sugar-record-activity-82/sugar-write-activity_82.orig.tar.gz is looks like a binary file and since quile 3.0 is source only. it throws an error
<dfarning> ishan, feel free to use the primary chanel.  Ir is helpful for eveyone to have an idea what everyone else is doing:)
<dfarning> ishan, any questions about python?
<ishan> okay
<ishan> not yet
<dfarning> ishan, did you learn java in school? the transition to python is pretty easy.
<ishan> dfarning,no i learned C++
<dfarning> neeraj, did you find the problem?
<dfarning> kandarpk, good morning.
<kandarpk> dfarning: good morning
<neeraj> dfarning, not yet.. I will get back to u in 5-10 min..
<dfarning> kandarpk, are you having a relaxing weekend?
<neeraj> trying another method..
<kandarpk> dfarning: sort of :)
<manusheel> ishan: Hi Ishan.
<manusheel> Around?
<ishan> yes sir
<dfarning> kandarpk, let's  this back to the public channel so others can see about the other sugar stuff you and doing.  it will help make all the pieces fall together:)
<ishan> manusheel,Hi sir
<manusheel> ishan: Did you get a chance to study the packaging documentation provide by Dipankar (ppa).
<dfarning> kandarpk http://wiki.sugarlabs.org/go/Machine/sunjammer it is one the the Sugar labs servers
<manusheel> ishan: ?*
<ishan> manusheel:no documentation has been given yet
<ishan> presently he has asked me to learn python
<manusheel> ishan: Ok, Ishan. Thanks for informing me about it. Yes, you should study python first.
<dfarning> kandarpk_ we access sunjammer the same way we access the build vm via ssh.
<manusheel> ishan: I am glad that Dipankar provided you the right pointers.
<dfarning> kandarpk, all of the documentation work will be hosted on sunjammer at api.sugarlabs.org
<kandarpk> Ok.
<dfarning> I will grant you access to the configuration file for both sphynix and the other documentation generation tool.
<dfarning> kandarpk, I can't grant you root because it is a primary sugarlabs server.
<manusheel> dfarning, kandarpk: Great. Kandarp, please document a complete understanding of sunjammer and getting access to it.
<kandarpk> dfarning: that way, I'll only need to submit files, rest of HTML generation will be handled by the server ?
<dfarning> kandarpk, can you send be the full names and ssh pubkey of those who need access.
<dfarning> kandarpk, yes. I will help you write and autogeneration script so the the documentaion is regenerated every day
<kandarpk> dfarning: manusheel sir would know better who is going to be involved along with me
<kandarpk> dfarning: I'll mail my keys to you
<dfarning> kandarpk,
<manusheel> kandarpk: Yes. Anurag, Ayush, Ekansh, Aman and Diksha will also be provided the access. Aman and Diksha are getting comfortable with Sugar, and Ekansh and Anurag knows the web dev part. They can be helpful in case of any issues.
<kandarpk> manusheel sir: what would be my role ?
<manusheel> kandarpk: You'll be leading the project both for Sphinx and Epydocs. Aman and Diksha will help us in certain documentation tasks.
<manusheel> kandarpk: You have been the one hacking and getting into the details of Sphinx. Thanks for figuring a number of things out.
<dfarning> kandarpk, can you describe what I need to do to get syhix running on sunjammer?
<manusheel> kandarpk: I'll be personally involved in the project too, and will be making sure that we have the requisited documentation of all classes, variables, methods and functions.
<manusheel> kandarpk; David is asking you about the steps to install Sphinx via command prompt.
<manusheel> The steps are the same that I think you have documented too.
<kandarpk> I think so.
<kandarpk> dfarning: You need python to run sphinx
<dfarning> kandarpk, running:)
<kandarpk> Ok, I'll just check the command to install sphinx
<kandarpk> dfarning: sudo apt-get install python-sphinx
<dfarning> kandarpk, IF you have steps written down you can just mail them to me.
<kandarpk> dfarning: sure
<dfarning> kandarpk, and also a copy of the sphynix dir on your test machine.
<kandarpk> dfarning: the directory I make on the server ?
<dfarning> kandarpk, do you need to run jhbuild before generating the documentation?
<kandarpk> dfarning: No.
<dfarning> kandarpk, yes didn't you need to create some conf and .rst files
<kandarpk> dfarning: sphinx-build -b html sourcedir builddir
<kandarpk> dfarning: yes, we are required to make .rst files, and python source codes
<manusheel_> kandarpk: Yes, we do need to run jhbuild. How will we get source files of Sugar?
<manusheel_> kandarpk: Sugar-jhbuild keeps on changing with the commits.
<kandarpk> manusheel sir: if we have a folder having all the source codes
<manusheel_> kandarpk: What we need is an update shell script that updates the required changes in sync with the changes in sugar jhbuild.
<kandarpk> manusheel_ sir: Ok.
<dfarning> kandarpk, we want that folder to update itself automatically everyday to reduce your maintaince burden.
<manusheel_> dfarning: Sorry to interupt. Please continue with the discussion.
<kandarpk> dfarning, manusheel_ sir: that means we need to develop a script that generates HTML pages as the source changes over time
<kandarpk> ?
<manusheel_> kandarpk: Yes. And, that should not be very difficult.
<manusheel_> kandarpk: What we basically need to do is the following -
<dfarning> kandarpk, yes.... that is pretty easy if you can tell me the step you use to update and generate the docs manually.
<kandarpk> dfarning: I'll mail you the steps required
<manusheel_> dfarning: Let us send you the documentation. Kandarpk, let us send the documentation to David right away.
<manusheel_> Kandarpk, great.
<dfarning> kandarpk, I can start getting sunjammer set up for you this morning.  Everyone is already better at packaging than I am:)
<kandarpk> dfarning: sent the documentation
<kandarpk> manusheel_ sir, dfarning : the automatically generated pages will help only if docstrings are in proper reST format
<kandarpk> and we'll need to check if some new files are added
<manusheel_> kandarpk: Yes, Kandarp, that can be done using diff command.
<manusheel_> Very much like git diff.
<manusheel_> For the additions, we'll have to do add doc strings manually and add their descriptions too.
<kandarpk> manusheel_ sir: we need to add the file names in the .rst file so that it too is used while html creation
<manusheel_> kandarpk: Yes, that is absolutely correct. And, that part shouldn't be hard too.
<kandarpk> manusheel_ sir: ok.
<dfarning> kandarpk, sorry phone call:(
<neeraj> dfarning, look at line 3 http://paste.ubuntu.com/462050/
<kandarpk> neeraj : use git commit -a
<kandarpk> neeraj :sorry, cant test write-activity right now, not using debian
<neeraj> kandarpk, what should I write in it?
<kandarpk> neeraj : oh, I thought you were commiting changes
<dfarning> neeraj, that is a lfaraone level question. I don't understant git-import-orig well enough to answer
<kandarpk> neeraj: the orig tarball got created without any problem ?
<neeraj> kandarpk, yes
<manusheel_> kandarpk: Did we send the documentation steps to David?
<kandarpk> manusheel_ sir: yes sir
<manusheel_> kandarpk: Great.
<dfarning> kandarpk, in step two of the documentation stuff you made a directory called ~/sphinx.  Can you compress the contents of that dir and send it to me?
<kandarpk> dfarning: sure
<dfarning> kandarpk, you allready have everything running it there so no need for me to set it all up again.
<dfarning> kandarpk, I'll just uncompress your tarfile.
<manusheel_> dfarning: Thanks David. Can you please share each step that you are taking at the server end. We wish to document it for reference, and making sure that we can do it in case of any urgent requirements.
<kandarpk> dfarning: to see the output, goto docs->html->index.html
<dfarning> manusheel_, sure
<manusheel_> dfarning: Thank you.
<kandarpk> manusheel_ sir, dfarning : you can insert the source in final html pages
<dfarning> kandarpk, that can be useful
<kandarpk> dfarning, manusheel_ sir : to see that, goto Source->activity.invite on index.html
<dfarning> kandarpk, you mentioned that the docstrings must be in ReST.  Will it work to go through and change them one and a time push them upstream as patches?
<manusheel_> kandarpk: Kindly add this in the current documentation, update the version number to 2, and send me an e-mail on it with the revised document.
<kandarpk> dfarning: yes that will do
<manusheel_> kandarpk: This is good news indeed. Inserting source will be helpful.
<kandarpk> manusheel_ sir: it had a problem
<dfarning> kandarpk, ok good.
<manusheel_> kandarpk: Can you elaborate on the problem/
<kandarpk> manusheel_ sir: the source had to be present separately
<dfarning> kandarpk, I see that the sources are in the ./src dir.  how did you get them there?
<kandarpk> manusheel_ sir: we cannot place it right after the docstring
<manusheel_> kandarpk: I remember you informed me about it. That is fine, Kandarp.
<kandarpk> dfarning: copied from jhbuild
<kandarpk> manusheel_ sir: you can see how it looks in the mail I sent you
<manusheel_> kandarpk: We can keep it separately for now, and add a feature request for Sphinx dev team in their bug tracker.
<dfarning> kandarpk, ok got it.
<kandarpk> manusheel_ sir: I would have updated the online documentation, but I wasn't able to place a hyperlink to the source
<manusheel_> kandarpk: Not sure, why I didn't receive your e-mail. Can you resend it.
<manusheel_> kandarpk: No worries.
<kandarpk> manusheel_ sir: so I placed the source at the end of the module explanation
<manusheel_> kandarpk: Sure, that would be good for now.
<neeraj> dfarning, after certain hit and trial I was able to build record successfully. debcommit was failing. So i used git commit command
<manusheel_> kandarpk: If you can send me an e-mail with explanation on this subject, I'll ask the web team to help you out.
<dfarning> neeraj, great
<neeraj> dfarning, please check ur inbox
<kandarpk> manusheel_ sir: I am not very sure how to elaborate the problem
<kandarpk> manusheel_ sir: I think you will get an idea once you see the documentation
<manusheel_> kandarpk: I think we are good for now. Sure, Kandarp.
<dfarning> kandarpk, what is the current url for the test documentation uutput?
<manusheel_> kandarpk: We'll ask the web dev team to look deep into this matter.
<kandarpk> dfarning: let me check
<manusheel_> Not a major issue. They should be able to arrive at a good conclusion soon.
<kandarpk> dfarning: http://seeta.in/sugar/api/documentation/desttemp/html1/index.html
<kandarpk> dfarning: it does not have the source code part.
<manusheel_> kandarpk: You can create a version of Sphinx documentation with the source code part. That will expedite matters with the web dev team or Sphinx team.
<manusheel_> In case, we need to submit a feature request.
<kandarpk> manusheel_ sir: ok
<kandarpk> manusheel_ sir, dfarning : may I leave now ?
<kandarpk> I'll be back in 40 min
<kandarpk> if it is ok ?
<dfarning> kandarpk, fine by me:)  It will take me a couple of hours to understand the documentation process and get the automatic build scripts setup.
<manusheel_> kandarpk: Sure. Take a break.
<kandarpk> dfarning: the documentation I sent you wont take more than 15 min to understand
<kandarpk> manusheel_ sir, dfarning : thanks, I'll be back soon.
<ankur> good morning dfarning :)
<ankur> good evening op_amp  and kandarpk
<kandarpk> ankur: good evening
<op_amp> ankur: good evening :)
<ankur> kandarpk,  well did you have some prblems related to tagging before?
<dfarning> ankur, kandarpk, ankur good morning again.
<dfarning> I was off studying the documentation stuff kandarpk sent me.
<kandarpk> dfarning: it is evolving with time
<kandarpk> have tried to include codes now
<kandarpk> *in some better way
<dfarning> kandarpk, have you tried pointing the src directly at the install dir created my jhbuild?
<kandarpk> dfarning: no, but I think it asks for relative path
<ankur> kandarpk, have you worked on tagging before? i was having some issues and it seems that they were due to some what related to tagging
<kandarpk> dfarning: let me try
<kandarpk> ankur: error in 1st step ?
<dfarning> kandarpk, that will save a step of moving the source files around.
<ankur> well yes , downloading the source code was giving me some problem
<ankur> well let me paste the error
<kandarpk> something like v22 not match ?
<ankur> it was something like this
<ankur> error: pathspec 'v8' did not match any file(s) known to git.
<ankur> yes kandarpk
<neeraj> ankur,  kandarpk  which activity/package
<ankur> dfarning, Actually a chat Repository already exist in collab-maint
<ankur> created by jonas
<neeraj> k.. got it :)
<ankur> so should i delete it before proceeding?
<kandarpk> ankur: can you send me the link where the package is present
<kandarpk> ankur: dont delete that!
<ankur> kandarpk,  i am not deleting that
<ankur> as of now
<ankur> :)
<ankur> kandarpk,  here is the link
<ankur> http://git.sugarlabs.org/projects/irc/repos/mainline
<kandarpk> ankur: please replace version in changelog from 8 to
<kandarpk> 8+git20100609.fa8d0cf6
<ankur> kandarpk,  well can you elaborate on this :)
<kandarpk> ankur: replace it in git-import-orig as well
<kandarpk> ankur: neeraj knows about it
<neeraj> kandarpk: I have just knw that u replaced the version number with version+gitdate.commitid
<kandarpk> neeraj: yes
<neeraj> I don't knw why we did that in first place..
<kandarpk> neeraj: ok.
<kandarpk> neeraj, ankur : by doing so, it fetches the changes made by the last commit
<neeraj> I also looked into the irc logs. I guess the date is 8th july when luke told u about this but I didn't understood it completely :)
<ankur> *will be back in 15 min
<kandarpk> dfarning: we can provide any path to source in conf.py
<kandarpk> dfarning: not necessarily ../src
<dfarning> kandarpk, that is what I thought.
<dfarning> kandarpk, does it screw anything else up because the structure of install is more complicated than src?
<kandarpk> dfarning: I provided :
<kandarpk> /home/kandarp/sugar-jhbuild/install/lib/python2.6/site-packages/sugar
<kandarpk> dfarning: I had copied all the folders from there and placed in ../src
<dfarning> kandarpk,  nice
<dfarning> kandarpk, with regard to all of the different .files.  is there a why to say tell sphyix to create the documentation for graphics.* rather than identify each module separately.
<kandarpk> dfarning: I didn't found anything like this
<dfarning> kandarpk, ok, I'll look
<kandarpk> dfarning: I too am giving it a try
<ankur> dfarning,  i read today's log and it seems that i goofed something up while uploading  as my the slider and jigsaw doesnot contain a debian folder
<ankur> :(
<dfarning> ankur, does the correction luke gives make sense?
<ankur> well i am trying to figure that out what he meant
<ankur> well what git folder i didn't delete , i guess i missed something
<ankur> here
<dfarning> ankur, were these imported as tarballs or imported from an upstream git repo
<ankur> well they were imported from upstream git repo
<kandarpk> ankur: .git would be present in your .orig tarball
<ankur> i suppose i used this command git rm --force sugar-sliderpuzzle-activity_8.orig.tar.gz
<ankur> won't it do the trick?
<ankur> oh
<ankur> sorry
<ankur> one min
<dfarning> kandarpk, can you send me you ssh public key?
<dfarning> kandarpk, should I use 'kandarpk' as your username
<kandarpk> dfarning: 2 min
<manusheel_> dfarning: Can I send you the ssh keys of the other members, whom we would like to give access too?
<ankur> kandarpk,  well what method would be the most suiatable one in case i want to push my rep once again to git ?
<kandarpk> dfarning: my user name is kandarp
<kandarpk> ankur: just push it as usual
<dfarning> manusheel_, yes, I'll set them up this after noon.
<kandarpk> ankur: it will add the commits you have made after pushing for the first time
<manusheel_> dfarning: Thank you. Will send you the keys along with desired usernames.
<manusheel_> dfarning: We can go ahead with setting up the username for Kandarp right now.
<kandarpk> dfarning: sent my ssh public key
<kandarpk> manusheel_ sir: copied you on the mail
<dfarning> manusheel_, yes, I think that after I install sphinx, kandarpk can set up everything like he wants it in his home dir on sunjammer and then I can move is as necessary.
<dfarning> kandarpk, got it. one minute
<kandarpk> dfarning: you can use kandarpk as my user name :)
<kandarpk> if you haven't created my account yet
<manusheel_> dfarning: Thanks David. That would be very helpful.
<dfarning> kandarpk, which do you prefer....  It is important to be consistant across all systems or things get confusing
<kandarpk> dfarning: kandarpk will be good
<dfarning> ok
<kandarpk> dfarning: once my account gets set up, how can I log into sunjammer from some other computer ?
<dfarning> kandarpk, 'ssh sunjammer.sugarlabs.org'
<kandarpk> dfarning: but that would require my ssh keys, wont it ?
<dfarning> kandarpk, yes that is why i am adding your pubkey to authorizedkeys
<kandarpk> dfarning: I mean logging into sunjammer from computer other than the one I am using right now
<dfarning> kandarpk, you will only be able to log in from computers with you ssh key.
<dfarning> kandarpk, however, you can have the same key on more than one computer.
<kandarpk> ok.
<dfarning> kandarpk, can you try to log in?
<kandarpk> dfarning: sure
<kandarpk> dfarning: Permission denied (publickey).
<dfarning> kandarpk, what is the username on your local computer?
<kandarpk> kandarp
<dfarning> kandarpk, ok since you asked for 'kandarpk' on sunjammer you will have to log on with 'kandarpk@sunjammer.sugarlabs.org'
<kandarpk> ok
<kandarpk> dfarning: successfully logged in
<kandarpk> :)
<dfarning> kandarpk, ssh assumes that you want to use the same username as your local account unless you say differently
<dfarning> kandarpk, of now you are in your home dir on sunjammer it behavies the same as you home dir on your local computer.
<kandarpk> dfarning: ok.
<kandarpk> dfarning: how can I send my files across ?
<dfarning> kandarpk,   I like to use sftp with filezilla.  command line grurus like to scp:)
<kandarpk> dfarning: how do I use filezilla ?
<kandarpk> I've added my private key, hostname : sunjammer.sugarlabs.org, : user: kandarpk
<kandarpk> anything for password and port ?
<dfarning> kandarpk, I think the port is auto detected and you don't need a password
<kandarpk> dfarning:
<kandarpk> Status:	Connection established, waiting for welcome message...
<kandarpk> Response:	220 Welcome to the Sugar Labs FTP service.
<kandarpk> Command:	USER kandarpk
<kandarpk> Response:	530 Non-anonymous sessions must use encryption.
<kandarpk> Error:	Could not connect to server
<dfarning> kandarpk, you must select sftp for the protocal  'Secure FTP'
<dfarning> kandarpk, and you will find a dir called public_html in your home folder.  anything in that folders will be publically available at http://people.sugarlabs.org/kandarpk
<dfarning> kandarpk,  hmmm at least it should be....
<kandarpk> dfarning: you too tried that out :)
<dfarning> kandarpk, I need to ask bernie why that is not working.
<dfarning> kandarpk, what does the sphnixext stuff do??
<kandarpk> dfarning: some modules had docstrings in some different form
<kandarpk> *other than rest
<kandarpk> like it started with a heading
<kandarpk> heading
<kandarpk> ----------------
<kandarpk> there the autodoc extension was failing
<dfarning> kandarpk, will the prefered solution be to convert all the docstrings to ReST
<kandarpk> dfarning: preferably
<kandarpk> dfarning: installing sphinxext resolved the issue, though
<kandarpk> dfarning: have a look at graphics->animator.py
<kandarpk> class Animation
<kandarpk> here do_frame's docstring starts with
<kandarpk> Parameters
<kandarpk> ----------------
<kandarpk> autodoc was failing here
<dfarning> kandarpk,  then lets leave out the sphnixext stuff and convert the unusual strings to proper ReST.  the sooner we establish consistancy in documentation the better.
<kandarpk> dfarning: but headings sre represented like this in ReST
<dfarning> hhhm so it is proper ReST?
<kandarpk> dfarning: ok, it is not ReST, but the output has been formatted in a better way
<kandarpk> dfarning: we can leave sphinxext out
<dfarning> kandarpk, ok, we can add it later if it is much better.  I don't like to add stuff from svn to a production machine without a good reason.
<kandarpk> dfarning: ok, sure
<dfarning> kandarpk, have you selected the full path for the html output?  I'll point sphinx.sugarlabs.org at it for convenience
<kandarpk> dfarning: I didn't select full path
<dfarning> kandarpk, ok just let me know that output path when you get it.
<kandarpk> dfarning: I'll check if absolute path can be set
<dfarning> kandarpk, ah sorry the relatative path is fine, I can figure out the rest:)
<kandarpk> dfarning: ok, the path is set during sugar-quickstart
<kandarpk> dfarning: and is relative to the working directory
<dfarning> kandarpk, did you figure out how to upload the files?  I can upload it for you I am eagar to see it work:)
<kandarpk> dfarning: dont know how to set the protocol
<kandarpk> can't find any such option
<kandarpk> dfarning: by the way, sphinxext provides a convenient way to write docstrings
<kandarpk> just trying out without using it
<dfarning> kandarpk, go under file->site manager and create a new site
<kandarpk> dfarning: ok
<dfarning> kandarpk, the servertype is the protocall
<kandarpk> dfarning: dont have protocol as an option
<kandarpk> it has like unix, dos, cygwin ...
<kandarpk> dfarning: ok, I was looking uder advanced tab
<dfarning> kandarpk, yes it is under the basic tab
<dfarning> of general
<dfarning> or general
<kandarpk> dfarning: what is logontype ?
<kandarpk> normal ?
<dfarning> normal... that will have ssh handle the longon
<dfarning> user name is kandarpk
<dfarning> and the passwork is blank
<kandarpk> dfarning: connected
<dfarning> kandarpk, the left pane is your local computer and the right pane is you home dir on sunjammer
<kandarpk> hmm
<kandarpk> just uploading to public_html
<dfarning> kandarpk,  I think that you will want to upload your dir '2' to your home on sunjammer.
<dfarning> kandarpk, then rename '2' to something you will remember in six months:)
<kandarpk> dfarning: 2 is version number :)
<kandarpk> I increased it from 1
<dfarning> kandarpk, ok:)
<kandarpk> dfarning: I was adding to public_html
<kandarpk> so that you can give your review
<kandarpk> on the changes
<kandarpk> dfarning: will that be ok ?
<dfarning> kandarpk, I can 'sudo su kandarpk' to look at your work.  For consistancy let's make a folder called sphinx in your home dir which contains all of you documentation work.
<dfarning> kandarpk, I can 'sudo su kandarpk' to look at your work.  For consistancy let's make a folder called sphinx in your home dir which contains all of you documentation work.
<dfarning> kandarpk, I can 'sudo su kandarpk' to look at your work.  For consistancy let's make a folder called sphinx in your home dir which contains all of you documentation work.
<dfarning> oops
<kandarpk> dfarning: :)
<dfarning> then we can more the dir to /srv when we put it into production.
<dfarning> kandarpk, actually it will get moved to /srv/www-sugarlabs/  where all of the other sugar web services are located.
<kandarpk> dfarning: ok
<ankur> dfarning,  i uploaded the slider once again .I will upload the remaining activities once it is reviewed by you and Luke. as if there any mistakes i will try to rectify them on the other packages .
<ankur> and change it in this as well
<kandarpk> dfarning: how will I be able to review the HTML pages ?
<dfarning> kandarpk, I will setup apache so that everyone can see /home/kandarpk/sphinx/docs from the url sphinx.sugarlabs.org
<kandarpk> dfarning: ok
<kandarpk> dfarning: http://people.sugarlabs.org/kandarpk still doesn't exist
<dfarning> kandarpk, that way the only change we need to do to go into production is modify the apache vhost path from /home/kandarpk/sphinx/docs to /srv/www-sugarlabs/sphinx/docs
<dfarning> kandarpk, yes I will have to ask bernie about that.... and he is on vacation.
<kandarpk> dfarning: ok
<dfarning> kandarpk, how are you coming moving the docs dir?  I have apache ready to test:)
<kandarpk> dfarning: wont take very long
<kandarpk> dfarning: file transfer going on
<dfarning> kandarpk, it looks like you have an extra 2 in the path.
<kandarpk> dfarning: I thought it will be better to keep desired pages untouched
<kandarpk> dfarning: I'll copy this dir and work on that
<dfarning> kandarpk, ok
<dfarning> kandarpk, I created a docs dir in your sphinx dir:) now anything you put in sphinx/docs is available at api.sugarlabs.org
<kandarpk> dfarning: nice, thanks
<kandarpk> 5KB transfer left :)
<kandarpk> dfarning: trasfer finished
<kandarpk> dfarning: you can have a look.
<kandarpk> dfarning: I've added source code option under activity
<kandarpk> dfarning: please remove the pages after reviewing them
<kandarpk> *they need some more work right now
<dfarning> kandarpk, looks good.  go ahead and leave them up.... they are not hurting anything and someone might see the progress you are making and offer to help:)
<kandarpk> dfarning: ok, great
<dfarning> kandarpk, are you going to be tonight:)
<dfarning> kandarpk, to bed tonight?
<kandarpk> dfarning: dont feel like.
<dfarning> kandarpk, lets set up jhbuild and point line 21 of conf.py at sugar-jhbuild/install
<kandarpk> dfarning: we'll need to point it to sugar-jhbuild/install/lib/python2.6/site-packages/sugar
<kandarpk> if that is where all source files are
<dfarning> kandarpk, ok that look right
<kandarpk> dfarning: and the source codes will be visible only if we provide reative path
<kandarpk> *relative
<ankur> dfarning,  well i cant find the version of xo irc
<ankur> it seems that it was initial release
<ankur> i will rename my activity as sugar-irc-activity-1
<ankur> is it alright?
<dfarning> kandarpk, ok the goal is to spend a little time setting things up correctly so we can write a simple script which 1) runs jhbuild and 2) run sphinx.
<dfarning> ankur looking
<kandarpk> dfarning: just 4-5 lines need to be modified for now
<dfarning> ankur are you looking at http://activities.sugarlabs.org/en-US/sugar/addon/4029
<dfarning> kandarpk, nice that will make it easy
<ankur> dfarning,  i was looking at http://git.sugarlabs.org/projects/irc/repos/mainline
<kandarpk> dfarning: but as we are using relative paths, it might cause problem if either source or our ReST file location changes
<ankur> dfarning,  i looked at the link you gave
<ankur> orignally i looked at it only, but then through wiki i was guided to the page i of which i gave the link
<dfarning> ankur it seems to lead us to the git.sl.org page you were on
<ankur> NEWS is empty/no version mention in mainline/and initial commit is written as such
<dfarning> ankur http://git.sugarlabs.org/projects/irc/repos/mainline/blobs/master/activity/activity.info says it should be version 6
<kandarpk> dfarning: can you change api location from sphinx/docs to sphinx/docs/html ?
<dfarning> kandarpk, we can just rerun sphinx whenever we move something.
<ankur> dfarning,  then how come it has no mention on the wiki page as well as sugarlabs page
<ankur> ?
<kandarpk> dfarning: rerunning sphinx wont help :(
<ankur> well wont someone like to update once they upload there activity?
<kandarpk> as we need to manually provide/make ReST files
<ankur> dfarning, i can alsways ask my question later on, will ask you in evening.
<ankur> as of now i am using 6 as version no. will it be okay?
<dfarning> kandarpk, I would contact mel chua on #sugar she looks like she has worked with it lately
<kandarpk> dfarning: ok
<dfarning> kandarpk, oops ^^ was meant to ankur
<ankur> dfarning,  okay should i contact to mel chua?
<kandarpk> dfarning: ok, got confused
<dfarning> ankur looks like she is afk but you can leave her a message.
<kandarpk> dfarning: the location, can that be changed ?
<dfarning> kandarpk, yes
<ankur> dfarning,  what is her nick? mchua_afk ?
<dfarning> ankur yes
<ankur> dfarning,  as i wont be whole night on irc , should i leave her  a message with my email id?
<dfarning> ankur yes that will work.
<dfarning> kandarpk, I made the change to apache to point to docs/html .
<kandarpk> dfarning: thanks, now I can directly work on sphinx/docs
<dfarning> kandarpk, can you mkdir the docs/html/ dir so I can restart apache?
<dfarning> kandarpk, +1
<kandarpk> done
<dfarning> kandarpk, ok it is working.
<kandarpk> dfarning: thanks
<dfarning> kandarpk, I am going to lunch.... I was enjoying working with you and forgot to eat:)
<dfarning> kandarpk, I'll be back in an hour or so.
<kandarpk> dfarning: thanks for the compliment :)
<kandarpk> dfarning: I might ot be available till then
<kandarpk> have a great day
<kandarpk> *not
<kandarpk> dfarning: please mail me the location of jhbuild when you come back
